# L'angolo dello sfogo 2.0



## Spot (15 Settembre 2016)

Perdonatemi. Ma serve assolutamente. Giuro.


LIMORTACCIMIEI.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Mi mancava l'angolo dello sfogo.
Ho bisogno di bestemmiare, di metterli al palo, di prendere ste 4 facce di merda e mandarli affanculo di cuore.
La scorrettezza sul lavoro la tollero poco.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi mancava l'angolo dello sfogo.
> Ho bisogno di bestemmiare, di metterli al palo, di prendere ste 4 facce di merda e mandarli affanculo di cuore.
> La scorrettezza sul lavoro la tollero poco.


Non sai quanto mancava a me.
La scorrettezza sul lavoro fa salire l'embolo, capisco. Io sono stata per 10 mesi col vaffanculo sulla punta della lingua. Ora non è che vada meglio, ma almeno tira meno brezza da vaffanculo.

Invece, a me manca parlare con una femmina. 
Ma ste femmine pugliesi (anche se non è che ne frequenti tantissime) che s'imbarazzano alla parola pene mi mettono davvero in difficoltà.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non sai quanto mancava a me.
> La scorrettezza sul lavoro fa salire l'embolo, capisco. Io sono stata per 10 mesi col vaffanculo sulla punta della lingua. Ora non è che vada meglio, ma almeno tira meno brezza da vaffanculo.
> 
> Invece, a me manca parlare con una femmina.
> Ma ste femmine pugliesi (anche se non è che ne frequenti tantissime) che s'imbarazzano alla parola pene mi mettono davvero in difficoltà.


Per fortuna ho solo un 50% di quel sangue allora...


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per fortuna ho solo un 50% di quel sangue allora...


Io 100%, infatti le malformazioni congenite si notano tutte.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non sai quanto mancava a me.
> La scorrettezza sul lavoro fa salire l'embolo, capisco. Io sono stata per 10 mesi col vaffanculo sulla punta della lingua. Ora non è che vada meglio, ma almeno tira meno brezza da vaffanculo.
> 
> Invece, a me manca parlare con una femmina.
> Ma ste femmine pugliesi (anche se non è che ne frequenti tantissime) che s'imbarazzano alla parola pene mi mettono davvero in difficoltà.


Non conosceranno Tarantini. Quelle non si imbarazzavano.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Fra 20 giorni si parte.. e non è ancora pronto nulla.


----------



## bettypage (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fra 20 giorni si parte.. e non è ancora pronto nulla.


Ma dove te ne vai?
Qui piove e io sono metereopatica, portami al sole:mexican:


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma dove te ne vai?
> Qui piove e io sono metereopatica, portami al sole:mexican:


Piove anche qui 
Nah, magari, vado a farmi un paio di mesi nel nord europa. Perchè sono intelligente e voglio morire assiderata


----------



## bettypage (19 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Piove anche qui
> Nah, magari, vado a farmi un paio di mesi nel nord europa. Perchè sono intelligente e voglio morire assiderata


Brava!
Il mio rimpianto aver rinunciato all erasmus prima, e al leonardo dopo.


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Ross (22 Settembre 2016)

Giornata di quelle che ti spezzano in due.
Equamente divisa casi umani devastanti che ti pigliano alla gola e infami che fanno la bella vita con la montagna di soldi che ti devono.

Il rimedio è quello dei mesi andati: birra.

Cheers


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Giornata di quelle che ti spezzano in due.
> Equamente divisa casi umani devastanti che ti pigliano alla gola e infami che fanno la bella vita con la montagna di soldi che ti devono.
> 
> Il rimedio è quello dei mesi andati: birra.
> ...


Lavoro ? 
in effetti giornataccia sembrerebbe


----------



## Ross (22 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lavoro ?
> in effetti giornataccia sembrerebbe


Yup Fiammi. 
Roba da rivoltare le carni. 
Una per desolazione, l'altra per rabbia.

Ma sono già alla seconda birra e la compagnia non è delle peggiori. 
Passerà...


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2016)

Porca zozza....faringotonsillite e ancora non è iniziato l'inverno:no:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Yup Fiammi.
> Roba da rivoltare le carni.
> Una per desolazione, l'altra per rabbia.
> 
> ...


Le birre sono sempre dei toccasana :up::up:


----------



## Spot (28 Settembre 2016)

Continuano a scambiarmi per una 24enne. Quasi quasi inizio a falsare la carta d'identità


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Continuano a scambiarmi per una 24enne. Quasi quasi inizio a falsare la carta d'identità


Mica male però


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

Taglio capelli. 

Al solito parte il valzer di bestemmie. 

Come se mi montasse i pedali...non basta esser semplici cessi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Taglio capelli.
> 
> Al solito parte il valzer di bestemmie.
> 
> Come se mi montasse i pedali...non basta esser semplici cessi.


Mi pare di capire che il risultato finale non ti garba


----------



## Spot (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica male però


Per niente. 4 anni in meno sarebbero abbastanza per spacciarmi come un piccolo prodigio di donna.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Per niente. 4 anni in meno sarebbero abbastanza per spacciarmi come un piccolo prodigio di donna.


 
Beh comunque a me quando avevo 18 anni un tizio mi prese per una 12enne, mi incazzai un po'


----------



## disincantata (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh comunque a me quando avevo 18 anni un tizio mi prese per una 12enne, mi incazzai un po'



Mia figlia ne ha 28 e le capita spesso le chiedano i documenti per comprare la birra o in certi locali, invece di essere contenta si arrabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Continuano a scambiarmi per una 24enne. Quasi quasi inizio a falsare la carta d'identità


Perché hai la tinta nera che invecchia


----------



## Spot (30 Settembre 2016)

Fasi up e fasi down..
Oggi è un po' down. Melbourne per ora addio e casella e-mail vuota..
Vabbè.


----------



## bettypage (30 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fasi up e fasi down..
> Oggi è un po' down. Melbourne per ora addio e casella e-mail vuota..
> Vabbè.


Melbourne???


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fasi up e fasi down..
> Oggi è un po' down. Melbourne per ora addio e casella e-mail vuota..
> Vabbè.


Meglio.
Non è che andando all'estero si trovi.... l'Australia!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Fasi up e fasi down..
> Oggi è un po' down. Melbourne per ora addio e casella e-mail vuota..
> Vabbè.


Melbourne ?  Ma dai stavi per partire e non è andata a buon fine ? 

il il mio sfogo è nulla al confronto 

porca pupattola che cazzo di traffico in questo periodo in città causa lavori sul raccordo che formano file ovunque ed io seduta ancora ci posso stare per poco tempo dopo l'operazione ... Maremma zucchina


----------



## Spot (30 Settembre 2016)

mah.. niente di che. Una possibilità di partire con un paio di aiuti "finanziari" persa. E comunque ancora niente lavoro.
Fa nulla. Posso sempre andare... con altri mezzi.
E comunque parto lo stesso! Altra destinazione.. settimana prossima.
E poi riparto, riparto, riparto.. finchè non trovo qualcosa.
Spero di riuscire a girare per tutto l'anno. O meglio, auguratemelo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> mah.. niente di che. Una possibilità di partire con un paio di aiuti "finanziari" persa. E comunque ancora niente lavoro.
> Fa nulla. Posso sempre andare... con altri mezzi.
> E comunque parto lo stesso! Altra destinazione.. settimana prossima.
> E poi riparto, riparto, riparto.. finchè non trovo qualcosa.
> Spero di riuscire a girare per tutto l'anno. O meglio, auguratemelo


Io ti auguro di partire per i  luoghi migliori  e trovare le occasioni di lavoro migliori :inlove: 

coraggio, abbi fiducia :up:


----------



## bettypage (30 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> mah.. niente di che. Una possibilità di partire con un paio di aiuti "finanziari" persa. E comunque ancora niente lavoro.
> Fa nulla. Posso sempre andare... con altri mezzi.
> E comunque parto lo stesso! Altra destinazione.. settimana prossima.
> E poi riparto, riparto, riparto.. finchè non trovo qualcosa.
> Spero di riuscire a girare per tutto l'anno. O meglio, auguratemelo


Volere è potere. Vai Spot.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Settembre 2016)

*...*

MAh.. Setata di bacini tranquilli..
Cosi dicono quei 2 di la ..

"Faccino" loro.. Io il suocero non ho la stoffa x farlo.
Non ancora


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> MAh.. Setata di bacini tranquilli..
> Cosi dicono quei 2 di la ..
> 
> "Faccino" loro.. Io il suocero non ho la stoffa x farlo.
> Non ancora


Primi amorazzi ?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Primi amorazzi ?


Eh si..  mi devo tenere a distanza..
In compenso lui che dovrebbe restiruitmi il favore e levarsi dai coglioni e andare a letto, come ora, x lasciarmi campo libero, se ne fotte proprio e tergiversa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si..  mi devo tenere a distanza..
> In compenso lui che dovrebbe restiruitmi il favore e levarsi dai coglioni e andare a letto, come ora, x lasciarmi campo libero, se ne fotte proprio e tergiversa


Ti tocca  abbozzare  oppure presentati in déshabillé magari capisce :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti tocca  abbozzare  oppure presentati in déshabillé magari capisce :rotfl:


legge "paperino" sul letto tutto impostato
non fa una piega
ha detto che non ha sonno
ma vaffanculo va


----------



## LucyLiu (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> legge "paperino" sul letto tutto impostato
> non fa una piega
> ha detto che non ha sonno
> ma vaffanculo va


quanti anni ha ?

mia figlia faceva la stessa cosa...
la chiamavo il mio anticoncezionale vivente....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> legge "paperino" sul letto tutto impostato
> non fa una piega
> ha detto che non ha sonno
> ma vaffanculo va


:rotfl:


----------



## LucyLiu (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], a proposito...
:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Fiammetta, a proposito...:abbraccio:


:inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



LucyLiu ha detto:


> quanti anni ha ?
> 
> mia figlia faceva la stessa cosa...
> la chiamavo il mio anticoncezionale vivente....


10 anni..

Eh si, dici bene.. 
Anticoncezionale e regolatore ormonale, nel senso che te li butta proprio a terra quando fa cosi... 

La tua quanto ha adesso?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 10 anni..
> 
> Eh si, dici bene..
> Anticoncezionale e regolatore ormonale, nel senso che te li butta proprio a terra quando fa cosi...
> ...


Pensavo di più


----------



## LucyLiu (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 10 anni..
> 
> Eh si, dici bene..
> Anticoncezionale e regolatore ormonale, nel senso che te li butta proprio a terra quando fa cosi...
> ...


[emoji23]  come ti capisco..
ne ha quasi 18..
ora sono più preoccupata per i suoi di ormoni.... girano in modo vorticoso [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensavo di più


Eh.. I tempi cambiano... Tutto si velocizza. Ma c'è sempre compensazione.

Io alla sua età facevo a botte un giorno si e l altro si, e le ginocchia e i gomiti erano perennemente sbucciati e sanguinanti.

Lui se si fa uno sgraffio ne fa una tragedia da pronto soccorso, e non ha ancora fatto la sua prima scazzottata...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> [emoji23]  come ti capisco..
> ne ha quasi 18..
> ora sono più preoccupata per i suoi di ormoni.... girano in modo vorticoso [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


Giravano anche a noi, io lo ricordo bene, immagino anche tu..  

Probabilmente l'approccio genitoriale di allora a quel livello era molto più fatalista e rilassato, naturale oserei dire..

Non c'era ansia di controllare tutto... 

Io un po conservo ancora l approccio di quel tempo

Mia moglie.... Direi di no ..


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si..  mi devo tenere a distanza..
> In compenso lui che dovrebbe restiruitmi il favore e levarsi dai coglioni e andare a letto, come ora, x lasciarmi campo libero, se ne fotte proprio e tergiversa



Mi hai fatto morire :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Giravano anche a noi*, io lo ricordo bene, immagino anche tu..
> 
> Probabilmente l'approccio genitoriale di allora a quel livello era molto più fatalista e rilassato, naturale oserei dire..
> 
> ...


Oggi forse "girano" mediamente prima, però. Poi dipende anche dal grado di maturità dei figli.... Alcuni a 15 anni sono responsabili, altri un po' meno. E giustamente, vista l'età.

Mi sa che se mio figlio iniziasse a provolare a 10 anni, sarei un po' impicciona


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oggi forse "girano" mediamente prima, però. Poi dipende anche dal grado di maturità dei figli.... Alcuni a 15 anni sono responsabili, altri un po' meno. E giustamente, vista l'età.
> 
> Mi sa che se mio figlio iniziasse a provolare a 10 anni, sarei un po' impicciona


Io comunque ho cominciato a pomiciare a 12 anni 
quindi Cara foglia, sull'attenti quando arriverà oltre i 10


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io comunque ho cominciato a pomiciare a 12 anni
> quindi Cara foglia, sull'attenti quando arriverà oltre i 10



Io il primo fidanzatino l'ho avuto in prima elementare. Ci scambiavamo le merende e condividevamo il succo di frutta bevendo dalla stessa cannuccia. Poi (credo in quarta elementare) mi tradì con un'altra compagna di classe, e per me furon dolori


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io il primo fidanzatino l'ho avuto in prima elementare. Ci scambiavamo le merende e condividevamo il succo di frutta bevendo dalla stessa cannuccia. Poi (credo in quarta elementare) mi tradì con un'altra compagna di classe, e per me furon dolori


Ma che teneri !!!!!  Io alle elementari con i maschietti più che altro mi azzuffavo  non ero molto portata alle tenerezze poi son cambiata !!! Ho lasciato la clava e ho cominciato a sbatter gli occhioni  meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che teneri !!!!!  Io alle elementari con i maschietti più che altro mi azzuffavo  non ero molto portata alle tenerezze poi son cambiata !!! Ho lasciato la clava e ho cominciato a sbatter gli occhioni  meglio tardi che mai



Ah.... io ho avuto il percorso inverso. Alle medie da me c'era chi aveva già fatto praticamente tutto, e lo sbandierava come un traguardo raggiunto. Parlavano di ceretta, di smalto, di unghie. Mentre io ero un maschiaccio. Inevitabile che i ragazzini puntassero ad altro. Mentre io (che poi non ero neppure avvenente, come del resto non lo sono mai stata) al massimo davo un bacetto al ragazzino di turno, quel giorno al parco e neppure dentro la scuola. Non c'era storia, insomma.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Oggi forse "girano" mediamente prima, però. Poi dipende anche dal grado di maturità dei figli.... Alcuni a 15 anni sono responsabili, altri un po' meno. E giustamente, vista l'età.
> 
> Mi sa che se mio figlio iniziasse a provolare a 10 anni, sarei un po' impicciona


Io cerco di farmi i cazzi miei anche con lui.. 
Gli ho solo detto di stare zitto in classe, perché se lei volesse tenere il segreto tra loro, non andasse a farsi bello con gli amici.
Anche se mi sa che li hanno gia un po sgamati


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cerco di farmi i cazzi miei anche con lui.. Gli ho solo detto di stare zitto in classe, perché se lei volesse tenere il segreto tra loro, non andasse a farsi bello con gli amici.Anche se mi sa che li hanno gia un po sgamati


Però lui te ne ha parlato Io ricordo che quando dissi a mio padre che ero innamorata di quel famoso primo fidanzatino lui mi rispose - più o meno - di non dire stronzate. Mi sentii parecchio ridicola, dopo di che sono stata zitta per un bel po'. Fortuna che c'erano le amiche A ripensare a quei momenti e a rivivere le sensazioni.... Ti dirò.... Neanche coi 40 anni che mi trovo in groppa riesco a vedermene indifferente.E... Le stronzate le dicono quelli che pensano che a sei anni l'amore sia sconosciuto. Con buona pace di mio padre


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Però lui te ne ha parlato Io ricordo che quando dissi a mio padre che ero innamorata di quel famoso primo fidanzatino lui mi rispose - più o meno - di non dire stronzate. Mi sentii parecchio ridicola, dopo di che sono stata zitta per un bel po'. Fortuna che c'erano le amiche A ripensare a quei momenti e a rivivere le sensazioni.... Ti dirò.... Neanche coi 40 anni che mi trovo in groppa riesco a vedermene indifferente.E... Le stronzate le dicono quelli che pensano che a sei anni l'amore sia sconosciuto. Con buona pace di mio padre


Ah si.. Lui mi ha coinvolto quando era cotto .. Io gli ho fatto la strategia 

Tornassi alle elementari farei stragi ..


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah si.. Lui mi ha coinvolto quando era cotto .. Io gli ho fatto la strategia
> 
> Tornassi alle elementari farei stragi ..



Io farei strage solo del traditore in erba, che in quarta mi lascio' per l'altra che lo faceva limonare


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Io farei strage solo del traditore in erba, che in quarta mi lascio' per l'altra che lo faceva limonare


Aaaaaarrrggghhhh!!!! 
Come si direbbe in questi casi:
Vuol dire che non mi amava veramente


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aaaaaarrrggghhhh!!!!
> Come si direbbe in questi casi:
> Vuol dire che non mi amava veramente


Ne ho comunque un ricordo bellissimo. Credo sia l'importante. Piacere a chi ci piace. E se finisce amen 

Alle medie invece piacevo a chi non mi piaceva, e sbavavo dietro a chi non mi cacava. Credo sia stata una costante dei tre anni. Perciò pure i baci eran dati più per sport che per altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ma porco,zio!!!!pure account Skype in tilt ....  Ma che rompimento di coglioni


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

Mi piacerebbe dirti in qualche modo tante cose...
Di te.. Di me... Di noi...
Ma è troppo tardi...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Mi accorgo che c'è un sacco di gente che soffre di complesso di inferiorità ...e si sbatte e si incazza e campa male . :singleeye: WHY ..?????? . Ma stai sciallo/a


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2016)

Fanculo si può dire? Fanculo !!!!!


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ho accorciato la frangia e paro una ragazza di Berlino Est:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho accorciato la frangia e paro una ragazza di Berlino Est:rotfl:


Ma perché le ragazze di Berlino est hanno una frangia particolare ? :rotfl:
mi fai venire in mente un taglio "azzardato" che feci a sedici anni da una coppia ( sposata) di parrucchieri a cui mi affidai per la prima volta ( ed ultima ) sembravo un cespo di insalata appassita   la mia migliore amica che era con me uscì dal loro negozio che assomigliava più ad una scimmia che ad una ragazza :rotfl::rotfl:
da una parte ridevamo come matte, dall' altra ci vergognavamo come ladre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho accorciato la frangia e paro una ragazza di Berlino Est:rotfl:


E certo! Alla Bettie Page


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché le ragazze di Berlino est hanno una frangia particolare ? :rotfl:
> mi fai venire in mente un taglio "azzardato" che feci a sedici anni da una coppia ( sposata) di parrucchieri a cui mi affidai per la prima volta ( ed ultima ) sembravo un cespo di insalata appassita   la mia migliore amica che era con me uscì dal loro negozio che assomigliava più ad una scimmia che ad una ragazza :rotfl::rotfl:
> da una parte ridevamo come matte, dall' altra ci vergognavamo come ladre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Mari Lea ha detto:


> E certo! Alla Bettie Page


Esatto . Frangetta alla Bettie Page su carrè corto


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Esatto . Frangetta alla Bettie Page su carrè corto


Figo il parrucchiere che ti ha letto dentro :up:


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Figo il parrucchiere che ti ha letto dentro :up:


Ma va. Me la sono fatta io oggi pomeriggio. Mio marito era a lavoro e io in depression:rotfl: Tipo psyco ho preso le forbici e zac


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma va. Me la sono fatta io oggi pomeriggio. Mio marito era a lavoro e io in depression:rotfl: Tipo psyco ho preso le forbici e zac


:rotfl:Ti sei letta  dentro da sola


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ti sei letta  dentro da sola


Fiammi i miei capelli non hanno pace...dici che ho una biblioteca dentro?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammi i miei capelli non hanno pace...dici che ho una biblioteca dentro?


Bello avere una biblioteca dentro, multisfaccettature. 

nemmeno i miei purtroppo hanno pace


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma va. Me la sono fatta io oggi pomeriggio. Mio marito era a lavoro e io in depression:rotfl: Tipo psyco ho preso le forbici e zac


OMG! :facepalm:non si fa!!!!
comunque se hai i capelli scuri ti starà benissimo il carré con frangia


 carré Autunno 2016


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> OMG! :facepalm:non si fa!!!!
> comunque se hai i capelli scuri ti starà benissimo il carré con frangia
> 
> 
> View attachment 12071 carré Autunno 2016


Lo so che non andrebbe fatto ma le forbici mi parlavano:carneval:. Il mio carrè è più corto, diciamo che sono più così

anche il colore ma lei "nun massomiglai per niente" (cit. Jhonny stecchino).
Comunque ho messo pure l eye liner per darmi un tono e marito ha approvato


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lo so che non andrebbe fatto ma le forbici mi parlavano:carneval:. Il mio carrè è più corto, diciamo che sono più così
> View attachment 12072
> anche il colore ma lei "nun massomiglai per niente" (cit. Jhonny stecchino).
> Comunque ho messo pure l eye liner per darmi un tono e marito ha approvato


Nun t'assomiglia perché tu hai lo stecchino e lei no, ovvio :mexican:


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nun t'assomiglia perché tu hai lo stecchino e lei no, ovvio :mexican:


Diciamo (cit. Ignazio La russa)


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

più che Berlino est, fa molto francesina 

va con tutto e non impegna...
dai calzettoni da bimba.... a guepiere e frustino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo (cit. Ignazio La russa)


DiGiamo !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> più che Berlino est, fa molto francesina
> 
> va con tutto e non impegna...
> dai calzettoni da bimba.... a guepiere e frustino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


un po' di bondage non deve mancare


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> un po' di bondage non deve mancare


:up:


----------



## Leda (17 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi faccio incazzare molta gente 
Chissà cosa dice il mio oroscopo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oggi faccio incazzare molta gente


In effetti non sembri tu


----------



## Leda (17 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti non sembri tu


Non farmi parlare 


EDIT
La lingua batte dove il dente duole...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oggi faccio incazzare molta gente
> Chissà cosa dice il mio oroscopo


Capita


----------



## Spot (18 Ottobre 2016)

Seogginontrovoiltempodiandareacorreresbrocco.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Che due palle stratosferiche  Sti terremoti !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che due palle stratosferiche  Sti terremoti !!!!!!!!



Fiamma ti ho pensata. Tutto bene? Io tremo ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fiamma ti ho pensata. Tutto bene? Io tremo ancora.


si delle gran botte, ma tutto ok, domani qui in Umbria scuole chiuse su tutto il territorio. 
Devono fare verifiche per la stabilità 
tu tutto bene, spero


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si delle gran botte, ma tutto ok, domani qui in Umbria scuole chiuse su tutto il territorio.
> Devono fare verifiche per la stabilità
> tu tutto bene, spero


Anche da noi scuole chiuse dappertutto. Sarà una lunga notte.

La seconda è stata una gran botta.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche da noi scuole chiuse dappertutto. Sarà una lunga notte.
> 
> La seconda è stata una gran botta.


Ecco non volevo dirlo ma temo che stanotte si balla


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco non volevo dirlo ma temo che stanotte si balla



Teniamoci compagnia allora . Se non va via la corrente io sarò connessa fino a sfinimento


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Teniamoci compagnia allora . Se non va via la corrente io sarò connessa fino a sfinimento


Si, scacciamo un po' d'ansia 
sepro non vada via la corrente anche se con la seconda scossa da me è andata via ma poi è tornata dopo poco


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, scacciamo un po' d'ansia
> sepro non vada via la corrente anche se con la seconda scossa da me è andata via ma poi è tornata dopo poco


Comunque pare che non ci siano stati danni gravi alle persone; speriamo bene..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Comunque pare che non ci siano stati danni gravi alle persone; speriamo bene..


no, quello per fortuna , comunque la faglia interessata oggi è più a nord di quella del 24 agosto e si prevede ( gli esperti sismologi lo dicono ) che si sposterà prevedibilmente verso colfiorito in Umbria ( per capirci terremoto del 97 )


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, quello per fortuna , comunque la faglia interessata oggi è più a nord di quella del 24 agosto e si prevede ( gli esperti sismologi lo dicono ) che si sposterà prevedibilmente verso colfiorito in Umbria ( per capirci terremoto del 97 )


Certo che stare con questa spada di Damocle sulla testa è angosciante..


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Certo che stare con questa spada di Damocle sulla testa è angosciante..


A me rompe molto pensare di svegliarmi di soprassalto perché sto ballando con il letto, anche perché ho già diverse esperienze e non è niente piacevole 
ecco sono momenti di assoluta incertezza, attimi lunghissimi che sembrano non finire mai


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me rompe molto pensare di svegliarmi di soprassalto perché sto ballando con il letto, anche perché ho già diverse esperienze e non è niente piacevole
> ecco sono momenti di assoluta incertezza, attimi lunghissimi che sembrano non finire mai




Si, sono momenti non solo di assoluta incertezza, ma di impotenza totale in cui vengono in mente mille pensieri.

L'hai sentita quella di poco fa, la terza?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, sono momenti non solo di assoluta incertezza, ma di impotenza totale in cui vengono in mente mille pensieri.
> 
> L'hai sentita quella di poco fa, la terza?


Si per me è la quarta che tra le 19:11 e le 21:18 ce ne è stata una più vicina a noi di 3.4 

ecco si l'impotenza, ti frega, per salvarti puoi  solo cercare di ricordare cosa dicono le normative sui comportamenti in caso di sisma ed in quelle frazioni di secondi non è semplice


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si per me è la quarta che tra le 19:11 e le 21:18 ce ne è stata una più vicina a noi di 3.4
> 
> ecco si l'impotenza, ti frega, per salvarti puoi  solo cercare di ricordare cosa dicono le normative sui comportamenti in caso di sisma ed in quelle frazioni di secondi non è semplice



Chissà perchè poi si finisce per fare le cose più stupide e a non rimanere lucidi. E'una sensazione talmente irreale e innaturale che spiazza totalmente. Mettici i giramenti di testa dovuti alla sensazione di terra che manca sotto i piedi e la frittata, ops cazzata , è fatta :nuke:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Chissà perchè poi si finisce per fare le cose più stupide e a non rimanere lucidi. E'una sensazione talmente irreale e innaturale che spiazza totalmente. Mettici i giramenti di testa dovuti alla sensazione di terra che manca sotto i piedi e la frittata, ops cazzata , è fatta :nuke:


Per quanto mi riguarda perché non è una situazione che puoi controllare e quindi mentre stai lì a ballare speri solo finisca presto ... Secondi lunghissimi ... Io il tentativo di mettermi sotto l'arco di una porta ce l'ho solo che per raggiungerla sembra una strada lunghissima :singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda perché non è una situazione che puoi controllare e quindi mentre stai lì a ballare speri solo finisca presto ... Secondi lunghissimi ... Io il tentativo di mettermi sotto l'arco di una porta ce l'ho solo che per raggiungerla sembra una strada lunghissima :singleeye:


Capisco. Però magari "ti sembra" una strada lunghissima, ma in realtà ce la faresti, anzi ce la farai di sicuro :up:

Io provo a dormire un po', ti auguro una notte tranquilla. Speriamo dorma anche la terra


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2016)

ragazze come state?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ragazze come state?


Ciao 

ansia ma tutto bene per quel che mi riguarda, te ? Come è andata ieri che si anche a Roma avete percepito le scosse


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ansia ma tutto bene per quel che mi riguarda, te ? Come è andata ieri che si anche a Roma avete percepito le scosse


sì, abbiamo ballato un po'. s'è sentita molto bene..
abbiamo chiamato immediatamente gli amici ad Amatrice, su forte, altri crolli ma tutto nella zona già evacuata grazie a Dio.

è crollato il palazzo rosso!! quello anti sismico.
sto cazzo di campanile invece oh  ancora sta lì.

foto di uno di su, adesso:


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ragazze come state?


Tesoro :inlove:

E' crollato il palazzo rosso che tanto avevano decantato come esempio di costruzione fatta con tutti i crismi? Non ci posso credere..


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tesoro :inlove:
> 
> E' crollato il palazzo rosso che tanto avevano decantato come esempio di costruzione fatta con tutti i crismi? Non ci posso credere..


Eh già


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

:facepalm::unhappy:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi mancava l'angolo dello sfogo.
> Ho bisogno di bestemmiare, di metterli al palo, di prendere ste 4 facce di merda e mandarli affanculo di cuore.
> La scorrettezza sul lavoro la tollero poco.


Direi la mancanza di rispetto verso il prossimo.... Fa veramente girare i Coglioni....
Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Tenda su tenda giu luce accesa come se fosse SanSiro....
Ma puttana eva fuori c'è il sole...
Pensi solo a te e gli altri chi sono delle merdaccie che passavano di qui per caso ?
Oh IDIOTA !!!

(Scusate lo Sfogo... ma se siamo nell'angolo dello Sfogo...)


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, abbiamo ballato un po'. s'è sentita molto bene..
> abbiamo chiamato immediatamente gli amici ad Amatrice, su forte, altri crolli ma tutto nella zona già evacuata grazie a Dio.
> 
> è crollato il palazzo rosso!! quello anti sismico.
> ...


si ho sentito del crollo del palazzo rosso ... Si vede che il campanile fu costruito con tutti i crismi già all'epoca


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Gli stupidì*

Quando mai uno stupido è stato innocuo? Lo stupido più innocuo trova sempre un’eco favorevole nel cuore e nel cervello dei suoi contemporanei che sono almeno stupidi quanto lui: e sono sempre parecchi.
(Ennio Flaiano)

mio dio come è vero :rotfl:

direi che che sotto certi aspetti essere stupido è un valore aggiunto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

A me gli stupidi/ignoranti fanno paura.


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]

Tutto bene, ragazze?

 [MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]

Merda*cce*, senza 'i'!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_banshee_ @_Andrea Lila_ @_Fiammetta_
> 
> Tutto bene, ragazze?
> 
> ...


Si tutto ok , aspetto però [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION], non so se ieri l'ho incrociata qui


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_banshee_ @_Andrea Lila_ @_Fiammetta_
> 
> Tutto bene, ragazze?
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si tutto ok , aspetto però @_Andrea Lila_, non so se ieri l'ho incrociata qui


Si, tutto ok. Grazie :abbraccio: 

Stamattina sono tornata al lavoro dopo la sospensione di giovedi per controlli e ho trovato nella zona dove "opero" un paio di locali con delle crepe che prima non c'erano. Sono andata a far presente la cosa a chi di dovere e mi è stato risposto che il mio reparto è il più sicuro di tutto lo stabile per cui lì i tecnici non erano venuti a controllare . E il posto dove lavoro è stato l'ultimo della città ad essere sottoposto agli esami degli esperti in quanto nuovo e fatto con tutti i crismi. Sarà


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, tutto ok. Grazie :abbraccio:
> 
> Stamattina sono tornata al lavoro dopo la sospensione di giovedi per controlli e ho trovato nella zona dove "opero" un paio di locali con delle crepe che prima non c'erano. Sono andata a far presente la cosa a chi di dovere e mi è stato risposto che il mio reparto è il più sicuro di tutto lo stabile per cui lì i tecnici non erano venuti a controllare . E il posto dove lavoro è stato l'ultimo della città ad essere sottoposto agli esami degli esperti in quanto nuovo e fatto con tutti i crismi. Sarà


Bah non mi fido molto di questi controlli lampo ad esser sincera!


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bah non mi fido molto di questi controlli lampo ad esser sincera!


E ti credo: poi senti che la casa rossa superantisismica è venuta giù e un paio di considerazioni improntate alla diffidenza te le fai :condom:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> E ti credo: poi senti che la casa rossa superantisismica è venuta giù e un paio di considerazioni improntate alla diffidenza te le fai :condom:


Pensa solo al cavalcavia crollato in Brianza che pare in passato fosse già stato oggetto di manutenzione per cedimenti


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2016)

...non dico esser contenta del fatto che sono serena, curata e bella ( sì! Bella!! Come le 40enni che tanto disprezzi perché ridono e godono della vita)...lo so che non sei capace. Lo so che ti rattrista e che vedermi serena ti fa struggere per tutto quello che nascendo ti ho tolto, dici. 

Ma per la puttana!!! Almeno non rompermi i coglioni cazzo!!! 

Stronza. 

(Chissà se funziona sto' angolo)

Uff.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non dico esser contenta del fatto che sono serena, curata e bella ( sì! Bella!! Come le 40enni che tanto disprezzi perché ridono e godono della vita)...lo so che non sei capace. Lo so che ti rattrista e che vedermi serena ti fa struggere per tutto quello che nascendo ti ho tolto, dici.
> 
> Ma per la puttana!!! Almeno non rompermi i coglioni cazzo!!!
> 
> ...


Funziona, funziona vai di punchtingball ipa !!!


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Funziona, funziona vai di punchtingball ipa !!!


:rotfl::rotfl:...grazie! 

Volevo sperimentare l'effetto che fa....tipo vomitare boli come fanno i gatti 

...stoppo le dinamiche e non fa più quasi male...

Però a volte mi piacerebbe avere una madre di cui essere figlia...questo non l'ho ancora digerito del tutto mi sa...


Edit: contenta che stiate bene...vi ho lette...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:...grazie!
> 
> Volevo sperimentare l'effetto che fa....tipo vomitare boli come fanno i gatti
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
> 
> Tutto bene, ragazze?
> 
> ...


Si si io e la mia famiglia viviamo a Roma, grazie


----------



## Django (29 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente ho raggiunto il mio rifugio in montagna. Sole splendido e cielo terso che pare di essere ad aprile. 15 gradi sono un sogno col sole che scalda. Sedia sdraio in giardino, una sigaretta.
Si sente di lontano il rumore di una sega è il nitrito dei cavalli.
Certe giornate ti mettono in pace col mondo...


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me gli stupidi/ignoranti fanno paura.


Basta girare al largo o tenerli a debita distanza !!!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_banshee_ @_Andrea Lila_ @_Fiammetta_
> 
> Tutto bene, ragazze?
> 
> ...



era uno SFOGO.... non ho riletto...
a volte penso che con certa gente bisognerebbe solo usare un coltello lama 15 e farla finita li....
giusto per levarsi tanti problemi di torno....
a volte penso che certa gente dovrebbe scopare di più o farlo con piu gente per raggiungere la soddisfazione e la pace dei sensi e per non rompere i coglioni al prossimo...


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sacrosanto
Quando sono sbronzo la penso come te.
Devo darmi da fare di più ...


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> era uno SFOGO.... non ho riletto...
> a volte penso che con certa gente bisognerebbe solo usare un coltello lama 15 e farla finita li....
> giusto per levarsi tanti problemi di torno....
> a volte penso che certa gente dovrebbe scopare di più o farlo con piu gente per raggiungere la soddisfazione e la pace dei sensi e per non rompere i coglioni al prossimo...


...ma se si scopa male dentro, si scopa male con chiunque...

sullo scopare di più, però sono pienamente d'accordo!!

Magari e dai e dai..

Edit: io sarei per la tortura lenta e elaborata....ma non si può. E mi fan notare che perderei tempo che potrei dedicare ad altro di più costruttivo...tipo scopare:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2016)

E' tutto così difficile....a volte ogni tanto ho anche io bisogno di coccole, avessi un gatto almeno!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' tutto così difficile....a volte ogni tanto ho anche io bisogno di coccole, avessi un gatto almeno!!


Ghe pensi mi!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' tutto così difficile....a volte ogni tanto ho anche io bisogno di coccole, avessi un gatto almeno!!


Eliiiiiiiiiiiiiii :amici: :inlove:


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' tutto così difficile....a volte ogni tanto ho anche io bisogno di coccole, avessi un gatto almeno!!


Oh. La mia gatta mi manca tantissimo.


----------



## passante (4 Novembre 2016)

è venerdì, ma lavorativamente avrei bisogno almeno di un martedì :facepalm:


ora chiudo se no non mi concentro.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> è venerdì, ma lavorativamente avrei bisogno almeno di un martedì :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ora chiudo se no non mi concentro.


una disdetta sta cosa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> è venerdì, ma lavorativamente avrei bisogno almeno di un martedì :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ora chiudo se no non mi concentro.


Buon lavoro!


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eliiiiiiiiiiiiiii :amici: :inlove:


:angelo::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ghe pensi mi!
> 
> :abbraccio:


:angelo::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> è venerdì, ma lavorativamente avrei bisogno almeno di un martedì :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ora chiudo se no non mi concentro.


Un martire, praticamente!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh. La mia gatta mi manca tantissimo.


Meowwwwwwww


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :angelo::bacio::bacio:


Va meglio !?!?!


----------



## Eliade (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va meglio !?!?!


Un po' si grazie :inlove: , anche se la situazione è comunque pesante.
Un bacio a tutti..và come sono tenera in questo periodo, quasi mi sento pure meno acida...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' si grazie :inlove: , anche se la situazione è comunque pesante.
> Un bacio a tutti..và come sono tenera in questo periodo, quasi mi sento pure meno acida...


Raccontati ogni tanto...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' si grazie :inlove: , anche se la situazione è comunque pesante.
> Un bacio a tutti..và come sono tenera in questo periodo, quasi mi sento pure meno acida...


Ma tu mica sei acida !!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

*CVD*

Cvd...CVD .... Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino ...

il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio :risata: 

nulla riesce più a stupirmi, prevedibilità e' la virtù degli inetti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cvd...CVD .... Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino ...
> 
> il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio :risata:
> 
> nulla riesce più a stupirmi, prevedibilità e' la virtù degli inetti


Ho capito tutto :blank:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito tutto :blank:


Solo io mi posso capire :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Solo io mi posso capire :carneval:


Se ho intuito è da ridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ho intuito è da ridere.


Infatti per me più che uno sfogo, è una gran risata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

1 ora e venti per fare 20 km e me ne mancano ancora 6
Fanculo si può dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1 ora e venti per fare 20 km e me ne mancano ancora 6
> Fanculo si può dire?


Ma anche due volte di seguito  pure in maiuscolo !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1 ora e venti per fare 20 km e me ne mancano ancora 6
> Fanculo si può dire?


Hai scoperto se c'era stato un incidente?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scoperto se c'era stato un incidente?


Si
Stasera altra coda, bruciato un ristorante a pochi metri da casa mia. Tutto bloccato


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> Stasera altra coda, bruciato un ristorante a pochi metri da casa mia. Tutto bloccato


Cavolo incendio doloso ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo incendio doloso ?


Non si sa ancora


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> Stasera altra coda, bruciato un ristorante a pochi metri da casa mia. Tutto bloccato





farfalla ha detto:


> Non si sa ancora


Casi sfortunati.
O
Segni del destino?


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Raccontati ogni tanto...


 Non ce la faccio Brunetta.  Preferisco che questa sia la mia oasi di divertimento. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu mica sei acida !!!!!!


Quasi quasi me la lego al dito. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio Brunetta.  Preferisco che questa sia la mia oasi di divertimento.
> 
> 
> Quasi quasi me la lego al dito. :rotfl:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Spot (21 Novembre 2016)

Non so più su cosa sfogarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non so più su cosa sfogarmi.


O va tutto molto bene  o tutto molto male


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Non so più su cosa sfogarmi.


In questi casi suggerirei sul primo/prima che passa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

io al malocchio non ho mai creduto ma porca di quella puttana non ne va una giusta CAZZO:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io al malocchio non ho mai creduto ma porca di quella puttana non ne va una giusta CAZZO:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:abbraccio: spero nulla di grave o irrimediabile


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio: spero nulla di grave o irrimediabile


.
No solo rotture che comportano spese e sinceramente inizio a non poterne più


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> No solo rotture che comportano spese e sinceramente inizio a non poterne più


Non me parlare quest'anno ho fatto bingo con spese impreviste


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

... E domani si rientra....
Sigh... Nostalgia... 
Cara dolce compagna mia......


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E domani si rientra....
> Sigh... Nostalgia...
> Cara dolce compagna mia......


Ma stai  sempre a giro ?


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2016)

Ma quindi la banshee se n'è andata e perp è tornato?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma quindi la banshee se n'è andata e perp è tornato?


BanShee non so se se ne è andata, devi chiedere a lei  
ultimamente ha sempre postato poco, ormai da diverso tempo, quindi presumo non sia una scelta coincidente 
e comunque ribadisco che alla domanda deve rispondere  lei


----------



## Spot (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> BanShee non so se se ne è andata, devi chiedere a lei
> ultimamente ha sempre postato poco, ormai da diverso tempo, quindi presumo non sia una scelta coincidente
> e comunque ribadisco che alla domanda deve rispondere  lei


Non parlavo di cose coincidenti.
Semplicemente ho notato l'omino grigio invece dell'avatar.. Quando riacchiappo il cel glie lo chiedo. Se mi ricordo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non parlavo di cose coincidenti.
> Semplicemente ho notato l'omino grigio invece dell'avatar.. Quando riacchiappo il cel glie lo chiedo. Se mi ricordo :rotfl:


La risposta è la stessa non ti so che dire  
in chiaro non ha annunciato addii, altro nin zo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non parlavo di cose coincidenti.
> Semplicemente ho notato l'omino grigio invece dell'avatar.. Quando riacchiappo il cel glie lo chiedo. Se mi ricordo :rotfl:


Io continuo a non capire granché dall'atteggiamento di parecchi utenti.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

E stasera ..
A Berlino ..
che combino..?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E stasera ..
> A Berlino ..
> che combino..?


???


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E stasera ..
> A Berlino ..
> che combino..?


Ma sei a Berlino ?


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire granché dall'atteggiamento di parecchi utenti.


Cioè?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei a Berlino ?


Volo oggi.. Rientro mercoledì (lavoro)
Ma non ne ho una gran voglia, anzi x nulla ...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volo oggi.. Rientro mercoledì (lavoro)
> Ma non ne ho una gran voglia, anzi x nulla ...


Ti toccherà parlare in inglese o vai di tedesco ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cioè?


La migrazione di motivata dal bisogno di libertà.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volo oggi.. Rientro mercoledì (lavoro)
> Ma non ne ho una gran voglia, anzi x nulla ...


Non ti invidio per il volo ma Berlino dicono sia bellissima


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La migrazione di motivata dal bisogno di libertà.


Ognuno scrive (o si aggrega) laddove si sente a proprio agio.. o meno a disagio.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ognuno scrive (o si aggrega) laddove si sente a proprio agio.. o meno a disagio.


..mi hai incuriosita chiedendo della ban...che chiedi qui, ma se hai il cel avrai sicuramente notizie più aggiornate 
..quindi quindi? speteguless....sei riuscita a scoprire se l'omino grigio è un inviato di marte oppure una tonalità di colore che ben si accosta col rosso natalizio? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ognuno scrive (o si aggrega) laddove si sente a proprio agio.. o meno a disagio.


Il disagio però ce lo creiamo noi come persone e sono dei nostri problemi che emergono, di solito gli altri c'entrano una bella cippa lippa... Della serie tutto colpa degli altri  trattasi di alibi ... Nel caso adoperarsi per superare i propri disagi


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..mi hai incuriosita chiedendo della ban...che chiedi qui, ma se hai il cel avrai sicuramente notizie più aggiornate
> ..quindi quindi? speteguless....sei riuscita a scoprire se l'omino grigio è un inviato di marte oppure una tonalità di colore che ben si accosta col rosso natalizio? :carneval:


Omino grigio


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Omino grigio





Spot ha detto:


> Non parlavo di cose coincidenti.
> Semplicemente ho notato l'*omino grigio* invece dell'avatar.. Quando riacchiappo il cel glie lo chiedo. Se mi ricordo :rotfl:


sì, sì...mi ha fatta ridere..mi sono venuti in mente raggi traenti, apocalissi spaziali, esperimenti dei grigi sugli umani...e roba del genere...ho ridacchiato da sola per un dieci minuti accostando i raggi traenti e perpli...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ognuno scrive (o si aggrega) laddove si sente a proprio agio.. o meno a disagio.


Appunto.


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..mi hai incuriosita chiedendo della ban...che chiedi qui, ma se hai il cel avrai sicuramente notizie più aggiornate
> ..quindi quindi? speteguless....sei riuscita a scoprire se l'omino grigio è un inviato di marte oppure una tonalità di colore che ben si accosta col rosso natalizio? :carneval:



Tipo questo?

A dire il vero, non ho un buon rapporto coi telefoni. Una resistenza proprio.
Quindi, quando sono stanca, la sera, è più facile che mi venga di scrivere su un forum che mandare messaggi su telefoni et similia. 
Similmente accade con pensieri casuali, più facile che finiscano su un 3d che altrove.

Mi stupisce che una domanda del genere incuriosisca, più che altro.
E' un po' come entrare bar di Caio dove di solito va anche il mio amico Tizio, non trovarlo, e chiedere info al barista. Suppongo.

M'ero pure dimenticata che qui bisogna sempre spiegare che a volte dietro un post non c'è nient'altro che il post stesso, figurati..



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il disagio però ce lo creiamo noi come persone e  sono dei nostri problemi che emergono, di solito gli altri c'entrano  una bella cippa lippa... Della serie tutto colpa degli altri  trattasi di alibi ... Nel caso adoperarsi per superare i propri disagi :smile:


Il disagio è solo disagio. I fattori possono essere tanti e nessuno. Ma sai, è come quando due si lasciano.. chepalle stare appresso a colpe e motivazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

[video=youtube;Qt395YdVMSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt395YdVMSc[/video]


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> View attachment 12227
> Tipo questo?
> 
> A dire il vero, non ho un buon rapporto coi telefoni. Una resistenza proprio.
> ...


Stavo scherzando spot...

mi ha sempre fatto ridere il chiedere informazioni per vie traverse potendo andare direttamente alla fonte...e osservo sempre con curiosità l'utilizzo della via traversa, nel reale e nel virtuale, è una abilità che io non ho e se viene utilizzata immagino ci sia un vantaggio da qualche parte che io non vedo, quindi chiedo, per sapere. 

Se poi non ricevo spiegazioni, non me ne faccio un cruccio...sono quelle curiosità che non cambiano l'assetto dell'universo

Ma ti ringrazio per avere spiegato...peccato tu l'abbia fatto sentendoti obbligata. 
...chissà dove hai rintracciato un obbligo nel mio post...mi incuriosisce anche questo. 

Ma non rispondermi, per poi dirmi che sei obbligata a rispondere...non mi piace comunicare così.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> View attachment 12227
> Tipo questo?
> 
> A dire il vero, non ho un buon rapporto coi telefoni. Una resistenza proprio.
> ...


ma tu non hai scritto " avete visto passare ban ?" Ma bensì hai dedotto tu che se ne era andata, e ti è stato risposto almeno da me che devi chiedere a lei, comunicazioni di addii non ne ha dati ciò non toglie che possa aver scelto così ( boh ma che ne so )....ancora nella testa delle persone non abbiamo facoltà di entrare ...nzomma no mentalist :rotfl:

il neretto fa cagare lasciatelo dire con molta tranquillità  e pure un pacato divertimento 

ma le colpe chi le ha tirate fuori ? di quali colpe si parla ? Non è mica una colpa se ban non scrive più ! Sticazzi a spot suvvia fatte na risata


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma tu non hai scritto " avete visto passare ban ?" Ma bensì hai dedotto tu che se ne era andata, e ti è stato risposto almeno da me che devi chiedere a lei, comunicazioni di addii non ne ha dati ciò non toglie che possa aver scelto così ( boh ma che ne so )....ancora nella testa delle persone non abbiamo facoltà di entrare ...nzomma no mentalist :rotfl:
> 
> il neretto fa cagare lasciatelo dire con molta tranquillità  e pure un pacato divertimento
> 
> ma le colpe chi le ha tirate fuori ? di quali colpe si parla ? Non è mica una colpa se ban non scrive più ! Sticazzi a spot suvvia fatte na risata


Io mi ricordo una sera, al baretto dove andavo da ragazzetta..barista bastardo...

Entra Luigi (a cui piaceva tanto Graziella) e chiede dove fosse Mario. 
Il barista gli risponde "ah..non lo so, l'ho visto uscire con Graziella circa un'oretta fa...". 

Luigi in paranoia e incazzato a morte con Mario.
Mario in giro con Alberto per cazzi loro. 
Graziella che quella sera non era uscita. 

Ci hanno messo circa una settimana a chiarirsi....pollastri...e solo perchè il barista si era rotto il cazzo di vederseli girare ingrugniti e rancorosi per il bar, e li ha graziati...:rotfl::rotfl:

Quel barista era stato il mio mito di bastardaggine...in ogni caso :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo una sera, al baretto dove andavo da ragazzetta..barista bastardo...
> 
> Entra Luigi (a cui piaceva tanto Graziella) e chiede dove fosse Mario.
> Il barista gli risponde "ah..non lo so, l'ho visto uscire con Graziella circa un'oretta fa...".
> ...


Bastard  inside il barista però :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bastard  inside il barista però :rotfl:


Era il mio mito... :rotfl::rotfl:

..diceva che lo faceva per mettere un po' di pepe....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era il mio mito... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ..diceva che lo faceva per mettere un po' di pepe....


Eh si ma a forza  di metter pepe ci scappa la rissa :risata:

comunque, anche io apprezzo molto i bastard inside ( sia uomini che donne ) anzi sto studiando per diventarci al 100% :risata:


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mi sa che ho fame.


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire granché dall'atteggiamento di parecchi utenti.


Non c'è niente da capire, ho tolto l'avatar perché non voglio più vedere Amatrice.
Se hai qualche domanda sul mio atteggiamento puoi benissimo farmela  


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La migrazione di motivata dal bisogno di libertà.


Ah ho letto adesso.
Mh no per quanto mi riguarda non dipende tanto dal bisogno di libertà quanto dalle persone, mi manca un sacco di gente qui!  
Capisco se a te magari no ma abbiamo sempre avuto modi diversi di intendere il forum! 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, sì...mi ha fatta ridere..mi sono venuti in mente raggi traenti, apocalissi spaziali, esperimenti dei grigi sugli umani...e roba del genere...ho ridacchiato da sola per un dieci minuti *accostando i raggi traenti e perpli*...


ah no con me andate sereni che pur volendo nun funziona :rotfl::rotfl:

ciao te  è un po' che non ti becco.. io sto solo senza avatar.. mi sento molto arruffata al momento, sai tipo il gatto quando dorme della grossa e tu lo svegli, che fa quell'espressione da muso stropicciato. sono cordialmente antipatica, poco incline al dialogo, molto incline alle discussioni (purtroppo) e mi scoccio subito.
ho fatto molta fatica a mettere sotto controllo la rabbia e ultimamente mi riesce poco e male. 
quindi me ne sto per fatti miei. tanto ogni volta che intervengo (ovunque eh?:rotfl va a finì che litigo.

spero tu stia bene  
 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sabato manterrò il mio impegno, ho ordinato i cimaroli :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no con me andate sereni che pur volendo nun funziona :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao te  è un po' che non ti becco.. io sto solo senza avatar.. mi sento molto arruffata al momento, sai tipo il gatto quando dorme della grossa e tu lo svegli, che fa quell'espressione da muso stropicciato. sono cordialmente antipatica, poco incline al dialogo, molto incline alle discussioni (purtroppo) e mi scoccio subito.
> ho fatto molta fatica a mettere sotto controllo la rabbia e ultimamente mi riesce poco e male.
> ...


ma che vuoi litigare !!!! Dammi un bacetto va :kiss: 
per il neretto ... Ci conto  non fo altro che compra carciofi al mercato fai te :rotfl:muoio :risata: il tipo del mercato ogni volta che mi vede mi dice :" carciofi?!?!" :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che vuoi litigare !!!! Dammi un bacetto va :kiss:
> per il neretto ... Ci conto  non fo altro che compra carciofi al mercato fai te :rotfl:muoio :risata: il tipo del mercato ogni volta che mi vede mi dice :" carciofi?!?!" :carneval:


ma non con te! con te mai :inlove: in generale, lascia sta, mi piglio certe impuntature. non è da me. cioè questa me, quella di prima si, eccome.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: corredata di foto dimostrative :up: promesso!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non con te! con te mai :inlove: in generale, lascia sta, mi piglio certe impuntature. non è da me. cioè questa me, quella di prima si, eccome.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: corredata di foto dimostrative :up: promesso!


:amici:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2016)

Carciofi? Si parla di carciofi? Dove dove...io...io..


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carciofi? Si parla di carciofi? Dove dove...io...io..


Che è sta faccetta sconsolata ?!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che è sta faccetta sconsolata ?!


Davanti a carciofi e castagne perdo il controllo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Davanti a carciofi e castagne perdo il controllo


Allora per Natale : Marron glacé !!!!


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no con me andate sereni che pur volendo nun funziona :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao te  è un po' che non ti becco.. io sto solo senza avatar.. mi sento molto arruffata al momento, sai tipo il gatto quando dorme della grossa e tu lo svegli, che fa quell'espressione da muso stropicciato. sono cordialmente antipatica, poco incline al dialogo, molto incline alle discussioni (purtroppo) e mi scoccio subito.
> *ho fatto molta fatica a mettere sotto controllo la rabbia e ultimamente mi riesce poco e male. *
> ...


...allora non ti hanno rapita i grigi :rotfl:

io sto nutrendo il drago, ogni giorno...a volte mi lascia entrare nel cuore e posso riposare, a volte mi manda a gambe all'aria e culo per terra (ma ridacchia adesso)...non è ancora il momento di cavalcarlo...ma va ben così, non sarei pronta per quell'intensità..per ora godo della tenerezza che finalmente riesco a vedergli negli occhi quando mi restituisce lo sguardo...

E svagheggio fra alice caduta nello specchio, peter pan che ritrova la sua ombra e la musica delle balene in fondo al mar...

E' un buon momento, tutto sommato. 

cura il drago ban...sei sempre tu, quella che eri e quella che sei e quella che sarai...
..e se proprio, prendi i guantoni, che ci facciamo due scambi! ...


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ma a forza  di metter pepe ci scappa la rissa :risata:
> 
> comunque, anche io apprezzo molto i bastard inside ( sia uomini che donne ) anzi *sto studiando per diventarci al 100% *:risata:


..uh sì...e sto scoprendo che mi vien anche spontaneo...ma non ho ancora molta dimestichezza col velluto...:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..uh sì...e sto scoprendo che mi vien anche spontaneo...ma non ho ancora molta dimestichezza col velluto...:carneval::rotfl:


Non so dovrei dire che essere bastard inside è male, ma non ci riesco


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so dovrei dire che essere bastard inside è male, ma non ci riesco


ma senza il male...non c'è il bene...

mi sa che tutto serve...a me piace la parte bastard inside:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma senza il male...non c'è il bene...
> 
> mi sa che tutto serve...a me piace la parte bastard inside:carneval:


Anche a me :carneval: quindi Nada Paradiso :rotfl: pazienza


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me :carneval: quindi Nada Paradiso :rotfl: pazienza


Leggendoti mi è venuto in mente quel vecchio detto, "la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di bune intenzioni"....quindi di sicuro non si sta andando per il di lì...chissà dove portano le cattive intenzioni..:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggendoti mi è venuto in mente quel vecchio detto, "la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di bune intenzioni"....quindi di sicuro non si sta andando per il di lì...chissà dove portano le cattive intenzioni..:carneval:


Interessante


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ponte dell'Immacolata: mi punge/morde un insetto sul collo (in pieno inverno) e lo passo febbricitante e sotto antibiotici.
Ieri sera a due ore dalla cena della palestra mi sale un febbrone da cavallo che mi farà saltare tutto il we con annessi e connessi. Lunedi mi arrivano ospiti e ciao  .

Una bella nevicata di quelle che bloccano tutto tutto, no eh? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ponte dell'Immacolata: mi punge/morde un insetto sul collo (in pieno inverno) e lo passo febbricitante e sotto antibiotici.
> Ieri sera a due ore dalla cena della palestra mi sale un febbrone da cavallo che mi farà saltare tutto il we con annessi e connessi. Lunedi mi arrivano ospiti e ciao  .
> 
> Una bella nevicata di quelle che bloccano tutto tutto, no eh? :mexican:


Ma il febbrone è influenza o uno strascico della puntura dell'insetto ( poi sei riuscita a capire che insetto?!) :Kiss:

ah ah ah ah se mi arriva una bella nevicata il 24 avrò un po' di gente che bivaccherà a casa mia :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il febbrone è influenza o uno strascico della puntura dell'insetto ( poi sei riuscita a capire che insetto?!) :Kiss:
> 
> ah ah ah ah se mi arriva una bella nevicata il 24 avrò un po' di gente che bivaccherà a casa mia :rotfl:


Il febbrone credo sia dovuto alla mancanza totale di riscalamento nell'ambiente in cui lavoro. Ieri c'erano 5 gradi (dentro) e muovendomi per ore in locali dove la temperatura sbalza di 15° accade l'inevitabile prima o poi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il febbrone credo sia dovuto alla mancanza totale di riscalamento nell'ambiente in cui lavoro. Ieri c'erano 5 gradi (dentro) e muovendomi per ore in locali dove la temperatura sbalza di 15° accade l'inevitabile prima o poi.


Ah ok meglio così che le punture di insetti sono fastidiosissime e talvolta per debellare gli effetti e comsefuenze ci voglion settimane


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da capire, ho tolto l'avatar perché non voglio più vedere Amatrice.
> Se hai qualche domanda sul mio atteggiamento puoi benissimo farmela
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Non capisco chi proclama di sentirsi limitato.
Tu avevi fatto un intervento che non avevo capito, ma nulla di polemico, mi pare.
Io ho periodi che altro che scrivere, non riesco neanche a leggere. Ho anche periodi che nulla mi pare interessante, ma ho ben presente che dipende da me e non dagli altri.
Bello leggerti e leggere Spot.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no con me andate sereni che pur volendo nun funziona :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao te  è un po' che non ti becco.. io sto solo senza avatar.. mi sento molto arruffata al momento, sai tipo il gatto quando dorme della grossa e tu lo svegli, che fa quell'espressione da muso stropicciato. sono cordialmente antipatica, poco incline al dialogo, molto incline alle discussioni (purtroppo) e mi scoccio subito.
> ho fatto molta fatica a mettere sotto controllo la rabbia e ultimamente mi riesce poco e male.
> ...


Ecco. Vedi, come me, sai che dipende da te :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Maremma mi sveglio sempre troppo presto :singleeye:


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma mi sveglio sempre troppo presto :singleeye:


.
Dimmelo a me 
Io però ho una giustificazione vado a letto presto e egualmente come oggi mi faccio le mie 8 orette e anche più, tu che giustificazione hai?
Scusa se è per quello , sono indelicato :sbatti:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Dimmelo a me
> Io però ho una giustificazione vado a letto presto e egualmente come oggi mi faccio le mie 8 orette e anche più, tu che giustificazione hai?
> Scusa se è per quello , sono indelicato :sbatti:


Non c'entra nulla la malattia, èche son così dormo poco quindi anche se mi addormento alle 2 ( tipo) alle 6.15 sono così  hai presente le civette che occhi hanno ? ecco tipo quelle :rotfl:

da sempre poi anche quando ero piccola, poi magari se mi impegno posso talvolta riaddormentarmi ma ci devo metter impegno :rotfl: na faticaccia pure dormire ma pensa te :carneval: che  vitaccia !!!!


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla la malattia, èche son così dormo poco quindi anche se mi addormento alle 2 ( tipo) alle 6.15 sono così  hai presente le civette che occhi hanno ? ecco tipo quelle :rotfl:
> 
> da sempre poi anche quando ero piccola, poi magari se mi impegno posso talvolta riaddormentarmi ma ci devo metter impegno :rotfl: na faticaccia pure dormire ma pensa te :carneval: che  vitaccia !!!!


.
tu dici: se mi impegno,io invece dico , dopo essermi girato sul fianco destro , ora mi concentro e patatrac dormo , ma se per caso sono consapevole che non mi riaddormento allora devo alzarmi girare per una oretta o due (delle volte leggo il forum) così mi addormento.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Un saluto speciale ed un augurio di tanta, tanta gioia ad una persona speciale .... 

auguri Innominata che sia una Natale sereno ...p.s viva l'eremitaggio quando serve a ritrovarsi :inlove: ti voglio bene


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un saluto speciale ed un augurio di tanta, tanta gioia ad una persona speciale ....
> 
> auguri Innominata che sia una Natale sereno ...p.s viva l'eremitaggio quando serve a ritrovarsi :inlove: ti voglio bene


Mi unisco perché mi manca tanto!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

E con oggi son 2 mesi tondi che non prendo un rosso...
Che depressione...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con oggi son 2 mesi tondi che non prendo un rosso...
> Che depressione...


Se vuoi provvedo


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi provvedo


Ma cosi non vale.. 

Ci vuole la sofferenza dietro.. 

Auguri!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma cosi non vale..
> 
> Ci vuole la sofferenza dietro..
> 
> Auguri!!


Ah ah ah se vuoi domani te ne regalo uno !!!!


----------



## MariLea (25 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con oggi son 2 mesi tondi che non prendo un rosso...
> Che depressione...


Sulle prime sembrava lo sfogo di un alcolista anonimo 
saranno i fumi dei brindisi della vigilia :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah se vuoi domani te ne regalo uno !!!!


Sei molto premurosa e delicata, ma temo non funzionerà... Son quelle cose che avute dietro richiesta, non valgono più...  

E di nuovo auguri...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sulle prime sembrava lo sfogo di un alcolista anonimo
> saranno i fumi dei brindisi della vigilia :rotfl:


.... Auguri!!!!!,


----------



## MariLea (25 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .... Auguri!!!!!,


A te un magico Natale!
ed a chi se non ad un mago


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei molto premurosa e delicata, ma temo non funzionerà... Son quelle cose che avute dietro richiesta, non valgono più...
> 
> E di nuovo auguri...


:abbraccio: auguroni!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

*Dopo il pranzo di natale*

Non so se camminare o rotolare  oggi solo frutta e tisane


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se camminare o rotolare  oggi solo frutta e tisane


Anche per me 
Con un problema doppio, che ho da smaltire anche un inaspettato cenone di natale, a casa di amici, dove si doveva teoricamente smaltire solo i reciproci avanzi...

E invece ci siam ritrovati in una serata super natalizia, con un mare di gente e molti bambini in giro per casa, chi a giocare a carte, chi alla tv, chi in cucina a bere e fumare, chi a tirar petardi fuori, chi a una mega tavola apparecchiata a festa, di passaggio a mangiare e chiacchierare.

Una atmosfera festosa e disordinata molto piacevole, rispetto al natale formale e noioso del giorno, coi pochi parenti...

Ma dove ho irrimediabilmebte ridocciato col cibo 

Oggi vediamo di organizzare una giornata di "smaltimento attivo"


----------



## Piperita (26 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se camminare o rotolare  oggi solo frutta e tisane


La dieta si inizia dopo le feste e oggi è ancora festa, anzi a dire il vero per i prossimi 15 gg sarà festa...dopo si vedrà


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> La dieta si inizia dopo le feste e oggi è ancora festa, anzi a dire il vero per i prossimi 15 gg sarà festa...dopo si vedrà


Ci sono gli avanzi da smaltire.

Però ricordiamo di non essere un bidone di spazzatura, per non diventare bidoni.
Gli avanzi si possono buttare.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

*Help me*

Me devo ancora ripija e già sto a cucinare per oggi (altri ospiti) help me !!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me devo ancora ripija e già sto a cucinare per oggi (altri ospiti) help me !!!!!!!:rotfl:


 Auguri!!!! Per tutto sia per il nuovo anno sia per l'ennesima cucinata/abbuffata:rotfl:, ma vuoi farti proprio del male!!!Io mi sono alzata ora


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me devo ancora ripija e già sto a cucinare per oggi (altri ospiti) help me !!!!!!!:rotfl:


Se continui cosi con queste cucinate diventi peggio di  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]  ......


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se continui cosi con queste cucinate diventi peggio di  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]  ......


In che senso? 
Io non cucino lascio cucinare al marito


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Auguri!!!! Per tutto sia per il nuovo anno sia per l'ennesima cucinata/abbuffata:rotfl:, ma vuoi farti proprio del male!!!Io mi sono alzata ora


In effetti ... Voglio dormire ora


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se continui cosi con queste cucinate diventi peggio di  @_farfalla_  ......





farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Io non cucino lascio cucinare al marito


Ti ha risposto la farfie


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me devo ancora ripija e già sto a cucinare per oggi (altri ospiti) help me !!!!!!!:rotfl:


.
mi ricordi l'amica storica di mia moglie che è sempre indaffarata a cucinare per una caderba di amici e parenti .
 Ieri sera siamo stati insieme ad aspettare il nuovo anno fino alle tre, oggi 16 persone per il primo lo so perchè sono passato a casa sua per ritirare una cosa. ed è una signora che si ingegna nel cucinare e lo fa , nella semplicità, in un modo speciale e appetitoso.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mi ricordi l'amica storica di mia moglie che è sempre indaffarata a cucinare per una caderba di amici e parenti .
> Ieri sera siamo stati insieme ad aspettare il nuovo anno fino alle tre, oggi 16 persone per il primo lo so perchè sono passato a casa sua per ritirare una cosa. ed è una signora che si ingegna nel cucinare e lo fa , nella semplicità, in un modo speciale e appetitoso.


 mi piace questa associazione


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piace questa associazione


.
quando si parla de magnà piace anche a me , peccato che non lo faccia più  sai la digestione ad una certa età non è più la stessa quindi mangio molto di meno, comunque sono stato una buona forchetta e ne porto ancora le conseguenze


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

*Che pena*

Che pena mi fanno coloro che si tuffano felici nella loro misera meschinità e non solo, non paghi,  invitano al loro desco i loro simili ...meschini quanto loro e ridacchiano ignari che dalla stupidità che li avvolge mai si libereranno ... che pena...una prece per loro grazie


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che pena mi fanno coloro che si tuffano felici nella loro misera meschinità e non solo, non paghi,  invitano al loro desco i loro simili ...meschini quanto loro e ridacchiano ignari che dalla stupidità che li avvolge mai si libereranno ... che pena...una prece per loro grazie


apa:apa:

(...che si fottano...:rock


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> apa:apa:
> 
> (...che si fottano...:rock


Fottere è  un piacere...sei magnanima :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che pena mi fanno coloro che si tuffano felici nella loro misera meschinità e non solo, non paghi,  invitano al loro desco i loro simili ...meschini quanto loro e ridacchiano ignari che dalla stupidità che li avvolge mai si libereranno ... che pena...una prece per loro grazie


E al desco loro, essi mangiarono
E bevvero
E risero
Un rutto, una cureggia
E si guardarono infine negli occhi....
E videro la loro vuota meschinità..

(Oh mi è uscita cosi di ispirazione, leggendoti, ...  )


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fottere è  un piacere...sei magnanima :rotfl:


ma perchè negarglielo? 

dubito ne sappiano godere...sono più propensa a pensare che sia una lenta tortura della frustrazione...se inconsapevole, ancora meglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> apa:apa:
> 
> (...che si fottano...:rock





Skorpio ha detto:


> E al desco loro, essi mangiarono
> E bevvero
> E risero
> Un rutto, una cureggia
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè negarglielo?
> 
> dubito ne sappiano godere...sono più propensa a pensare che sia una lenta tortura della frustrazione...se inconsapevole, ancora meglio...


trattasi di fighe di legno o poveri omuncoli con difficoltà erettive ...moriranno  ahimè di frustrazione perenne :rotfl:
Seconda prece e due rosari per le anime perse del mondo please:carneval:

Ammazza però oggi so trucida...:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> trattasi di fighe di legno o poveri omuncoli con difficoltà erettive ...moriranno  ahimè di frustrazione perenne :rotfl:
> Seconda prece e due rosari per le anime perse del mondo please:carneval:
> 
> Ammazza però oggi so trucida...:carneval:


Descritti cosi mi sembrano tipi molto simpatici :mexican:

Mi piaccciono quelli che son tutti bravi loro


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Descritti cosi mi sembrano tipi molto simpatici :mexican:
> 
> Mi piaccciono quelli che son tutti bravi loro


Cosa stai dicendo !!!! (Cit Arnold )


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che pena mi fanno coloro che si tuffano felici nella loro misera meschinità e non solo, non paghi,  invitano al loro desco i loro simili ...meschini quanto loro e ridacchiano ignari che dalla stupidità che li avvolge mai si libereranno ... che pena...una prece per loro grazie


È la logica del branco (di deficienti).


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> È la logica del branco (di deficienti).


Se né incontrano spesso nel cammino della vita ... Anche quotidiano 
converrebbe volgere lo sguardo altrove in realtà


----------



## LucyLiu (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che pena mi fanno coloro che si tuffano felici nella loro misera meschinità e non solo, non paghi,  invitano al loro desco i loro simili ...meschini quanto loro e ridacchiano ignari che dalla stupidità che li avvolge mai si libereranno ... che pena...*una prece per loro grazie *


. [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
io non ci perderei nemmeno sto tempo...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> . [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
> io non ci perderei nemmeno sto tempo...


Capita quando osservi certe scenette e veramente ti chiedi ma 2 neuroni insieme no ? 
Poi alla fine chissene ...una bella risata ci salverà


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capita quando osservi certe scenette e veramente ti chiedi ma 2 neuroni insieme no ?
> Poi alla fine chissene ...una bella risata ci salverà


Non ho idea a cose vi riferiate. Però la scarsità di neuroni o delle loro connessioni è diffusa


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho idea a cose vi riferiate. Però la scarsità di neuroni o delle loro connessioni è diffusa


 In alcuni casi si può esser offuscati da vino o canne et simili in altri da permanente  stupidità, toccherebbe entrare nella testa altrui per capire quale la causa ... Ma come dice [MENTION=5548]LucyLiu[/MENTION] alla fine lo sfogo resta solo un cammeo e chissenefrega  

Bruni ma eri tu quella gran figa che mi ha sorpassato stanotte sopra una scopa abarth ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In alcuni casi si può esser offuscati da vino o canne et simili in altri da permanente  stupidità, toccherebbe entrare nella testa altrui per capire quale la causa ... Ma come dice @_LucyLiu_ alla fine lo sfogo resta solo un cammeo e chissenefrega
> 
> Bruni ma eri tu quella gran figa che mi ha sorpassato stanotte sopra una scopa abarth ?


Non ero io.
Soffro il freddo.:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ero io.
> Soffro il freddo.:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Da ieri pomeriggio sto ridendo e se non smetto morirò di questo 

Viva il nostro 25 aprile forumistico!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Nevica ...porcaccio cane !!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quanti analfabeti funzionali ci sono?! :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti analfabeti funzionali ci sono?! :facepalm:


Ma non si era analfabeti di ritorno ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non si era analfabeti di ritorno ?


Era per non dire cretini.
Leggono, ma anche ascoltano e non capiscono proprio.
Esempio scrivo il 4 gennaio: "quest'anno evitiamo le catene sulla scopa pronta? Poiché ormai sono una befana mi deprimono "
Risposta di tutte con risate.
Una:"ma perché dici così! Sei una bella donna ".


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era per non dire cretini.
> Leggono, ma anche ascoltano e non capiscono proprio.
> Esempio scrivo il 4 gennaio: "quest'anno evitiamo le catene sulla scopa pronta? Poiché ormai sono una befana mi deprimono "
> Risposta di tutte con risate.
> Una:"ma perché dici così! Sei una bella donna ".


:risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè ma ditelo che siete una fucina di enormi cazzata:rofl: cabaret di 4 ordine o il CIM ( Centro igiene mentale)? ....mi sa la seconda che ho detto ( ci.Guzzanti) :rofl:

Mando una mail a Moreli che deve psicanalizzare un luogo :rofl: ?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Che caproni mamma mia manco riescono a capire con chi interagiscono uahuahuahuahuahua
Caproni !!!!:rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che caproni mamma mia manco riescono a capire con chi interagiscono uahuahuahuahuahua
> *Caproni* !!!!:rofl:


ricordo una vecchia bellissima poesia di CAPRONI ... mi è tornata in mente leggendo la tua esclamazione, non saprei.... magari ha una qualche attinenza con il tuo "sfogo"... 

la poesia si intitola "biglietto lasciato prima di non andare via"

_Se non dovessi tornare,
__sappiate che non sono mai partito._
_Il mio viaggiare_
_è stato tutto un restare qua,_
_dove non fui mai.
_
.........................


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ricordo una vecchia bellissima poesia di CAPRONI ... mi è tornata in mente leggendo la tua esclamazione, non saprei.... magari ha una qualche attinenza con il tuo "sfogo"...
> 
> la poesia si intitola "biglietto lasciato prima di non andare via"
> 
> ...


Bellissima.:inlove:...davvero ma temo che sarebbe troppo una dedica così intensa ..minus habens inutile nutrirlo 

Basta e avanza uno Sgarbi con : CAPRE CAPRE CAPRE  e così via


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che caproni mamma mia manco riescono a capire con chi interagiscono uahuahuahuahuahua
> Caproni !!!!:rofl:


Orribili quelli che sputano nel piatto dove hanno mangiato, ma mai quanto quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato. (cit)

..tradotto: ognuno si nutre di quel che può...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Orribili quelli che sputano nel piatto dove hanno mangiato, ma mai quanto quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato. (cit)
> 
> ..tradotto: ognuno si nutre di quel che può...


:rotfl:Il più pulito c'ha la rogna


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Il più pulito c'ha la rogna


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


>


ah ah ah ah ah muoio ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vaglielo a spiegare ai caproni che le idee e le emozioni non son proprio la stessa cosa
> 
> Oddio.. Ai caproni, o a Caproni?
> 
> Rileggo la poesia e mi riservo di correggermi









..la pigrizia mi assale al sol pensiero...


----------



## Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..la pigrizia mi assale al sol pensiero...


Isenativo a uno dei miei gatti. Pico si chiama 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Isenativo a uno dei miei gatti. Pico si chiama
> 
> Buscopann


Isenativo che d' è?


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*.*

.


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> .


Ciao !


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Buon giorno*



brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !


Buon giorno caro brenin.:up:


----------



## spleen (26 Gennaio 2017)

Buon giorno ragazzi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



spleen ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi.


Buon gionro anche a te.Spleen


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno caro brenin.:up:


Le belle sorprese, per lo più quando inaspettate e gradite, sono sempre le migliori ! 
E con l'augurio che si ripetano spesso.....


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Le belle sorprese, per lo più quando inaspettate e gradite, sono sempre le migliori !
> E con l'augurio che si ripetano spesso.....


E caro mio....9 anni...mica un giorno....poi come dimenticare alcuni di voi.Come stai?


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> E caro mio....9 anni...mica un giorno....poi come dimenticare alcuni di voi.Come stai?


.
 e chi te se scorda,, anche se delle volte ti leggo di là:sonar: sempre il solito eh:up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e chi te se scorda,, anche se delle volte ti leggo di là:sonar: sempre il solito eh:up:



Ecco e tu sei un altro.Come dimenticarti?Ma no,son molto cambiato.:rotfl:E tu?come stai?


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2017)

bene , qui non ho raggiunto i tuoi interventi ma come vedi ne ho superato un certo numero


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> bene , qui non ho raggiunto i tuoi interventi ma come vedi ne ho superato un certo numero


Ma nel reale?tutto bene?


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2017)

si tutto passato ora faccio il nonno e mi va bene , tu ancora niente?


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Io*



ologramma ha detto:


> si tutto passato ora faccio il nonno e mi va bene , tu ancora niente?


Io sto facendo da padre...a due figli più grandi di me....


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> E caro mio....9 anni...mica un giorno....poi come dimenticare alcuni di voi.Come stai?


Bene grazie, spero altrettanto per te.
Prima che mi dimentichi, qui :

http://www.lastampa.it/2017/01/26/m...e-meritano-vXgVQzhnrz8NVffNIUMC2M/pagina.html

c'è un articolo interessante ( l'ho riletto due volte,stentavo a crederci... ).
Chi l'avrebbe mai immaginato....
Sempre bello leggerti !


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Bene grazie, spero altrettanto per te.
> Prima che mi dimentichi, qui :
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2017/01/26/m...e-meritano-vXgVQzhnrz8NVffNIUMC2M/pagina.html
> ...


Ah cavolo.senti,sincero?a me fa impazzire,e la comprerei uguale.Se riesco ad avere un attimo per riflettere...ci penso.


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto facendo da padre...a due figli più grandi di me....


.
sei un grande pensa io ho seguito entrambi sia miei che della mia signora fino all'ultimo ma dato il mio errore sono passato da grande a grandino


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sei un grande pensa io ho seguito entrambi sia miei che della mia signora fino all'ultimo ma dato il mio errore sono passato da grande a grandino


No,sono uno normale.Mi sento un pò stupido per quando mi son creato i problemi che non c'erano,perchè poi ad una certa arrivano quelli veri...e ripensi con nostalgia a quando te li creavi da solo.


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono uno normale.Mi sento un pò stupido per quando mi son creato i problemi che non c'erano,perchè poi ad una certa arrivano quelli veri...e ripensi con nostalgia a quando te li creavi da solo.


.
come dice il proverbio chi ci ripensa è cornuto , ma vuoi mettere la percezione dei sbagli e farne tesoro che non se ne fanno più altri?


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> come dice il proverbio chi ci ripensa è cornuto , ma vuoi mettere la percezione dei sbagli e farne tesoro che non se ne fanno più altri?


E il tempo perso?ritorna?


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah cavolo.senti,sincero?a me fa impazzire,e la comprerei uguale.Se riesco ad avere un attimo per riflettere...ci penso.


E' molto bella, però non ci voleva questo risultato....

comunque qui :http://www.alvolante.it/news/spy 

puoi trovare le novità in arrivo quest'anno.... ( vedo che l'Alfa Romeo è scatenata quanto a nuovi modelli/versioni.... )


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> E' molto bella, però non ci voleva questo risultato....
> 
> comunque qui :http://www.alvolante.it/news/spy
> 
> puoi trovare le novità in arrivo quest'anno.... ( vedo che l'Alfa Romeo è scatenata quanto a nuovi modelli/versioni.... )


Caro mio.La macchina per me è scelta emotiva.Me piaceee la mustang....ncè posso fa nulla.Nera mi fa impazzire.Secondo me ha pure un ottimo rappoorto qualità prezzo.Certo 1.800 di bollo non è na cazzata...se ho tempo di pensarci...e tu?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> E' molto bella, però non ci voleva questo risultato....
> 
> comunque qui :http://www.alvolante.it/news/spy
> 
> puoi trovare le novità in arrivo quest'anno.... ( vedo che l'Alfa Romeo è scatenata quanto a nuovi modelli/versioni.... )


Io sono una capra in materia di automobili. Una domanda: i motivi tipo questo sono un modo per "censurare" la forma dell'auto prima della presentazione ufficiiale?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io sono una capra in materia di automobili. Una domanda: i motivi tipo questo sono un modo per "censurare" la forma dell'auto prima della presentazione ufficiiale?
> View attachment 12410


Questa è fighissima per me  la voglio


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io sono una capra in materia di automobili. Una domanda: i motivi tipo questo sono un modo per "censurare" la forma dell'auto prima della presentazione ufficiiale?
> View attachment 12410


Esatto, proprio così; meno si "vede" della linea,forma e particolari meglio è.... vista la durata dei test ai quali sono sottoposti i nuovi modelli ( svariati mesi di prove su strada ) è indispensabile celare il più possibile per evitare spiacevoli " scopiazzamenti " della concorrenza.


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro mio.La macchina per me è scelta emotiva.Me piaceee la mustang....ncè posso fa nulla.Nera mi fa impazzire.Secondo me ha pure un ottimo rappoorto qualità prezzo.Certo 1.800 di bollo non è na cazzata...se ho tempo di pensarci...e tu?


Seguendo il cuore la comprerei, seguendo l'istinto ( di chi ha fatto qualche rally tantissimo tempo fa ) di sopravvivenza - sicurezza attiva/passiva ( sai certamente di cosa parlo visto che ti piace la velocità ) opterei per qualcos'altro pensando a cosa potrebbe succedermi in caso di malaugurato botto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Eh*



brenin ha detto:


> Seguendo il cuore la comprerei, seguendo l'istinto ( di chi ha fatto qualche rally tantissimo tempo fa ) di sopravvivenza - sicurezza attiva/passiva ( sai certamente di cosa parlo visto che ti piace la velocità ) opterei per qualcos'altro pensando a cosa potrebbe succedermi in caso di malaugurato botto.


Eh dato che non sono fortunello.....:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (27 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao


Buon giorno brunetta.Cosa ti ho fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno brunetta.Cosa ti ho fatto?


Nooo 
 era come dire Oscuro...per gli occhiali neri!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

*Se*

Qualcuno vuole interagire con me sarà bene che mi quoti
Ne ho per tutti


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole interagire con me sarà bene che mi quoti
> Ne ho per tutti


Qualcosa per me? :simy:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qualcosa per me? :simy:
> 
> Buscopann


Per te no...ripassa  più avAnti


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per te no...ripassa  più avAnti


Iscrivetevi dicevano...

..ne vedrete delle belle, dicevano...

..tutte chiacchiere 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Iscrivetevi dicevano...
> 
> ..ne vedrete delle belle, dicevano...
> 
> ...


:rotfl: escile!! !


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: escile!! !


Io posso uscire le dita dei piedi..ma non è la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2017)

Stramaledetto virus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Affanculo influenza del cazzo!
Non ce la posso fare....
Mi servo in piedi ed attivo, porca miseriaaaaa.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stramaledetto virus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Affanculo influenza del cazzo!
> Non ce la posso fare....
> Mi servo in piedi ed attivo, porca miseriaaaaa.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io posso uscire le dita dei piedi..ma non è la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Era rivolto a me !!!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Era rivolto a me !!!


Te lo dici da sola? E ascoltati no? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te lo dici da sola? E ascoltati no? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stramaledetto virus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Affanculo influenza del cazzo!
> Non ce la posso fare....
> Mi servo in piedi ed attivo, porca miseriaaaaa.


Quest'anno l'influenza è davvero antipatica. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quest'anno l'influenza è davvero antipatica.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu con la temperatura corporea a 37.3 vai in catalessi? :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu con la temperatura corporea a 37.3 vai in catalessi? :rotfl:


Di solito a 37.3 ci vuole la ventilazione assistita. 
A 38 invece chiamo il prete per la confessione. apa:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di solito a 37.3 ci vuole la ventilazione assistita.
> A 38 invece chiamo il prete per la confessione. apa:
> 
> Buscopann


quindi visto che stai scrivendo siamo sotto i 37.3


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quest'anno l'influenza è davvero antipatica.
> 
> Buscopann


.
che hai fatto per caso il vaccino?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> che hai fatto per caso il vaccino?


No..mi si piglia solo per il culto perché sopporto male temperature al di sopra de 37 gradi :carneval:

Quest'anno però sono stato ligio bonbardarmi di immunostimplantologia ed è andata bene finora. Sono sopravvissuto all'attacco da più fronti (mia moglie e il figlio malati contemporaneamente).
Praticamente sono un anticorpo con le braccia e le gambe 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi visto che stai scrivendo siamo sotto i 37.3


Se vuoi me la misuro..vuoi la temperatura ascellare o quella rettale? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi me la misuro..vuoi la temperatura ascellare o quella rettale? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


ovviamente rettale :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ovviamente rettale :rotfl:


Fai tu però..che mi fa male la spalla e non ci arrivo 

:culo:

BuscoL'an


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fai tu però..che mi fa male la spalla e non ci arrivo
> 
> :culo:
> 
> BuscoL'an


o la palla ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2017)

*Ah*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooo
> era come dire Oscuro...per gli occhiali neri!


Ok,pensavo,di aver fatto qualcosa che non andava....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,pensavo,di aver fatto qualcosa che non andava....


In effetti sì: sei sparito!


----------



## ologramma (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti sì: sei sparito!


no
si è trasferito


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> no
> si è trasferito


Immaginavo che nella vita reale esistesse ancora.

Sono tanti i trasferiti.
Stranamente io non sento la mancanza di chi non c'è.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immaginavo che nella vita reale esistesse ancora.
> 
> Sono tanti i trasferiti.
> Stranamente io non sento la mancanza di chi non c'è.


A me manca @lothar. Soprattutto la sua grande infallibilità tecnica coi Quote 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me manca @lothar. Soprattutto la sua grande infallibilità tecnica coi Quote
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ah*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti sì: sei sparito!


Dopo 9 anni...ma ti sei chiesta come mai?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me manca @lothar. Soprattutto la sua grande infallibilità tecnica coi Quote
> 
> Buscopann


ma @lothar qualche giorno fa ha postato e nemmeno ha sbagliato il quote 

Secondo me ha intuito che su Maremma maiala ci si diverte un botto 

Caro lotharone


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *ma @lothar qualche giorno fa ha postato e nemmeno ha sbagliato il quote *
> 
> Secondo me ha intuito che su Maremma maiala ci si diverte un botto
> 
> Caro lotharone


Avrà fatto pure lui un corso di informatica nel frattempo insieme a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avrà fatto pure lui un corso di informatica nel frattempo insieme a   [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]
> 
> Buscopann


  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] nemmeno se gliela infili dove non batte il sole ci capisce un'acca di informatica..e web fidati 

Ma andando ot vi ho dato il buongiorno su Maremma maiala sezione buongiorno...appunto  fine OT


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avrà fatto pure lui un corso di informatica nel frattempo insieme a @_perplesso_


Da così

a così


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da così
> View attachment 12451
> a così
> View attachment 12450


Ah ah [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] è  quello con gli occhiali che ride ma è evidente all'espressione che non ci sta a capo una mazza 

"Allora se pigio questo tasto che succede?" 
E spegne il computer :rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] nemmeno se gliela infili dove non batte il sole ci capisce un'acca di informatica..e web fidati
> 
> Ma andando ot vi ho dato il buongiorno su Maremma maiala sezione buongiorno...appunto  fine OT


 Eppure c'è chi lo descrive come il genio dell'informatica .  Comunque basta con questo livore perché poi ci restano male perché noi abbiamo livore nei loro confronti .  Loro sono mesi che raccontano palle falsità e cattiveria e gettano merda su persone che non gli hanno fatto niente e noi proviamo livore. A me più che livore crea dispiacere vedere che ci sono persone che sanno che stanno raccontando palle e sostengono la tesi e purtroppo c'è gente che gli crede senza uno stralcio di prova.   Però un certo punto me ne frego anche . Ci sono almeno due o tre persone alle quali io sono comunque affezionata e che anche in questo mio momento di difficoltà si sono mostrate gentili nel interessasse a me quindi io posso solo apprezzarle per il resto veramente é talmente ridicolo la situazione che si è creata che non c'è neanche bisogno di parlarne. 
 Se si arriva prendere seriamente una persona come Ultimo e free direi che siamo la frutta.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Buon giorno*



farfalla ha detto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo descrive come il genio dell'informatica .  Comunque basta con questo livore perché poi ci restano male perché noi abbiamo livore nei loro confronti .  Loro sono mesi che raccontano palle falsità e cattiveria e gettano merda su persone che non gli hanno fatto niente e noi proviamo livore. A me più che livore crea dispiacere vedere che ci sono persone che sanno che stanno raccontando palle e sostengono la tesi e purtroppo c'è gente che gli crede senza uno stralcio di prova.   Però un certo punto me ne frego anche . Ci sono almeno due o tre persone alle quali io sono comunque affezionata e che anche in questo mio momento di difficoltà si sono mostrate gentili nel interessasse a me quindi io posso solo apprezzarle per il resto veramente é talmente ridicolo la situazione che si è creata che non c'è neanche bisogno di parlarne.
> Se si arriva prendere seriamente una persona come Ultimo e free direi che siamo la frutta.



Non è che pure tu hai problemi a salutarmi?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che pure tu hai problemi a salutarmi?:rotfl:


E perchè dovrei 
Io e te ci siamo sempre detti le cose come stanno senza filtri. E l'ho sempre apprezzato 
Non cambia la cosa che tu scriva qui o lì per me. Nella mia idea di te


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo descrive come il genio dell'informatica .  Comunque basta con questo livore perché poi ci restano male perché noi abbiamo livore nei loro confronti .  Loro sono mesi che raccontano palle falsità e cattiveria e gettano merda su persone che non gli hanno fatto niente e noi proviamo livore. A me più che livore crea dispiacere vedere che ci sono persone che sanno che stanno raccontando palle e sostengono la tesi e purtroppo c'è gente che gli crede senza uno stralcio di prova.   Però un certo punto me ne frego anche . Ci sono almeno due o tre persone alle quali io sono comunque affezionata e che anche in questo mio momento di difficoltà si sono mostrate gentili nel interessasse a me quindi io posso solo apprezzarle per il resto veramente é talmente ridicolo la situazione che si è creata che non c'è neanche bisogno di parlarne.
> Se si arriva prendere seriamente una persona come Ultimo e free direi che siamo la frutta.


Ah noi avremmo livore mentre chi  getta fango a palate cosa ha ..mal di denti? Se vengono da me glielo faccio passare con due risate 

Comunque chi scrive sarà bene che sia educato corretto e partecipe 
Credo che son3 regolette del viver vivere civile che ognuno di noi ha acquisito da una minima educazione


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> E perchè dovrei
> Io e te ci siamo sempre detti le cose come stanno senza filtri. E l'ho sempre apprezzato
> Non cambia la cosa che tu scriva qui o lì per me. Nella mia idea di te


Ecco.Anche perchè non ho mai detto una parola fuori posto su nessuno dall'altra parte quindi davvero non capirei...!

Vabbè,ho capito quello che c'era da capire.Un saluto a chi mi ha salutato.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo descrive come il genio dell'informatica .  Comunque basta con questo livore perché poi ci restano male perché noi abbiamo livore nei loro confronti .  Loro sono mesi che raccontano palle falsità e cattiveria e gettano merda su persone che non gli hanno fatto niente e noi proviamo livore. A me più che livore crea dispiacere vedere che ci sono persone che sanno che stanno raccontando palle e sostengono la tesi e purtroppo c'è gente che gli crede senza uno stralcio di prova.   Però un certo punto me ne frego anche . Ci sono almeno due o tre persone alle quali io sono comunque affezionata e che anche in questo mio momento di difficoltà si sono mostrate gentili nel interessasse a me quindi io posso solo apprezzarle per il resto veramente é talmente ridicolo la situazione che si è creata che non c'è neanche bisogno di parlarne.
> Se si arriva prendere seriamente una persona come Ultimo e free direi che siamo la frutta.


Vabbè..ma le battute sui cappuccini non ce le togliere dai 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.Anche perchè non ho mai detto una parola fuori posto su nessuno dall'altra parte quindi davvero non capirei...!
> 
> Vabbè,ho capito quello che c'era da capire.Un saluto a chi mi ha salutato.


Confermo
Non hai mai detto nulla di male di questo posto di là.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma le battute sui cappuccini non ce le togliere dai
> 
> Buscopann


.
Ma io non tolgo nulla
Quella dei capuccini è talmente una cosa che avrebbe dovuto far solo ridere che non si capisce perchè non riderne


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo
> Non hai mai detto nulla di male di questo posto di là.


Neanche una capra o un caprone.Ho la cattiva abitudine,mai apprezzata.. di mettere i soggetti.IO.CIao e grazie.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma le battute sui cappuccini non ce le togliere dai
> 
> Buscopann


Mah... Io le battute sul cappuccino a volte le faccio...
Ma è x prendere un po simpaticamente in giro chi lo ha "offerto" ai suoi tempi..

Ci vogliono scenziati nucleari a capirlo??? 

E poi [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] che e' l unico che dovrebbe restarci male, assorbe come una sfinge... E non fa una piega  ...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.Anche perchè non ho mai detto una parola fuori posto su nessuno dall'altra parte quindi davvero non capirei...!
> 
> Vabbè,ho capito quello che c'era da capire.Un saluto a chi mi ha salutato.


Ciao Oscuro!!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 9 anni...ma ti sei chiesta come mai?


No.
Ognuno fa come meglio crede.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche una capra o un caprone.Ho la cattiva abitudine,mai apprezzata.. di mettere i soggetti.IO.CIao e grazie.


I soggetti sono coloro che non hanno la coscienza a posto e si sentono piccato Sta a te stabilire se sei piccato o meno e nel caso farti un esame di coscienza E con questo la chiudo e aggiungo che per me  anche chi partecipa e ridacchia di menzogne non é migliore se tu non hai partecipato direttamente o indirettamente meglio per te non piccarti per le cosvcenze altrui che sono tutti adulti e vaccinati da mo !!!
In caso contrario è  un TUO problema Ovvia che siamo adulti...la prossima quotami , grazie E ciao 

Le regole di ingaggio sin sempre quelle:  rispetto, educazione e confronto senza pettegolezzi 
Se ci sei dentro bene se no pazienza ognuno è  responsabile per se


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> I soggetti sono coloro che non hanno la coscienza a posto e si sentono piccato Sta a te stabilire se sei piccato o meno e nel caso farti un esame di coscienza E con questo la chiudo e aggiungo che per me  anche chi partecipa e ridacchia di menzogne non é migliore se tu non hai partecipato direttamente o indirettamente meglio per te non piccarti per le cosvcenze altrui che sono tutti adulti e vaccinati da mo !!!
> In caso contrario è  un TUO problema Ovvia che siamo adulti...la prossima quotami , grazie E ciao
> 
> Le regole di ingaggio sin sempre quelle:  rispetto, educazione e confronto senza pettegolezzi
> Se ci sei dentro bene se no pazienza ognuno è  responsabile per se


La mia coscienza come al solito è fin troppo pulita.Fin troppo e questo è un problema.
L'esame di coscienza dovrebbero farselo un pò tutti.
Io ho solo seguito persone a cui voglio bene PUNTO.
E ho deciso di farlo dopo che mi è stato chiuso in faccia senza motivo l'ennesimo 3d dove si parlava serenamente io e banshee..!
Questi son fatti.I fatti.
E non ho interesse alcuno a polemizzare in un posto dove ho lasciato 9 anni di vita.Ne con alcuni di voi,la la maggioranza.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia coscienza come al solito è fin troppo pulita.Fin troppo e questo è un problema.
> L'esame di coscienza dovrebbero farselo un pò tutti.
> Io ho solo seguito persone a cui voglio bene PUNTO.
> E ho deciso di farlo dopo che mi è stato chiuso in faccia senza motivo l'ennesimo 3d dove si parlava serenamente io e banshee..!
> ...


Bene, buon per te


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia coscienza come al solito è fin troppo pulita.Fin troppo e questo è un problema.
> L'esame di coscienza dovrebbero farselo un pò tutti.
> Io ho solo seguito persone a cui voglio bene PUNTO.
> E ho deciso di farlo dopo che mi è stato chiuso in faccia senza motivo l'ennesimo 3d dove si parlava serenamente io e banshee..!
> ...


Ah dimenticavo io non vado ciarlando di chi scopa con chi ..chi ruba ...chi si sente usurpata di chissà cosa e di chi è  stato bannato e non è manco vero ..chi invade la privacy altrui 
Certe amenità le lascio a chi non ha altro di meglio da fare 
Direi che ho la coscienza messa bene ..stai sereno e ciao


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo io non vado ciarlando di chi scopa con chi ..chi ruba ...chi si sente usurpata di chissà cosa e di chi è  stato bannato e non è manco vero ..chi invade la privacy altrui
> Certe amenità le lascio a chi non ha altro di meglio da fare
> Direi che ho la coscienza messa bene ..stai sereno e ciao


Non ho capito.Nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho capito.Nulla.


Meglio per te.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Senti*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio per te.


Senti ma meglio per me cosa?oh?ma con chi pensi di avere a che fare?se hai qualcosa da dire,bene sono qui.Se devi dire e non dire,allora cambia soggetto.
Meglio per me?Siamo alle minacce adesso?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma meglio per me cosa?oh?ma con chi pensi di avere a che fare?se hai qualcosa da dire,bene sono qui.Se devi dire e non dire,allora cambia soggetto.
> Meglio per me?Siamo alle minacce adesso?


Oscuro con me non attacca ..


Passo e chiudo .


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro con me non attacca ..
> 
> 
> Passo e chiudo .


Io scrivo che non ho capito....
E mi rispondi meglio per te?
E poi sono io che attaccherei?
Bene passo e chiudo pure io...per fortuna,che è tutto scritto...su chi attacca e chi no.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION].. se hai seguito persone a cui vuoi bene, ha fatto la tua scelta e hai fatto bene… a nulla e a nessuno la devi giustificare… è la tua scelta e se va bene per te, deve andare bene per chiunque… 

solo davanti a te ne devi rispondere, non ha senso sentirsi nella necessità di risponderne fuori da se stessi, fosse al più fraterno amico o al più indifferente utente. 

Non ha senso in entrambi i casi, penso io…

Alla fine.. Il problema è sempre quello.. la scelta fra le persone e i concetti…

Ed è un problema e una battaglia che c’è sempre in ciascuno di noi, a volte inconsapevolmente.. in mille situazioni

A volte queste battaglie si chiudono e risolvono.. altre volte restano aperte a vita..

Se quello che decidi che è buono per te è l’affettività, e quindi il “bene” che ti spinge a stare accanto a chi senti di voler bene, lo devi seguire senza indugio. Mica su un forum.. ma sempre, nella vita.

Io non mi sono mai iscritto là… perché sapevo che non avrei più parlato di concetti, ma di persone.

E io non seguo per scelta le persone, ma mi soffermo sui concetti.

E sono libero per fare un esempio scemo, di contrastare una [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che ho incontrato personalmente e che stimo profondamente, rispetto alla sua richiesta di censurare il post di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] (che non so manco chi sia).

Perché sono libero… slegato da persone.

Io per molti di là sono probabilmente lo scudiero merdoso di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], e chi me lo dice a Perplesso gli ha dato telefono, mail, foto amicizia, e chissà quanto altro ci ha inciospato..

Ed è pronto a scagliarsi su un coglione come me dopo avergli dato TUTTO .. io che manco lo conosco a Perplesso.

Ecco… venire a sapere questo lo trovo divertente, esilarante.. perché chi lo scrive si copre di ridicolo e manco lo sa…

Perché non ha capito un cazzo

E se ti va, sarebbe costruttivo e interessante parlare assieme di questo….

Parlando sempre di concetti, e non di persone…


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



Skorpio ha detto:


> @_oscuro_.. se hai seguito persone a cui vuoi bene, ha fatto la tua scelta e hai fatto bene… a nulla e a nessuno la devi giustificare… è la tua scelta e se va bene per te, deve andare bene per chiunque…
> 
> solo davanti a te ne devi rispondere, non ha senso sentirsi nella necessità di risponderne fuori da se stessi, fosse al più fraterno amico o al più indifferente utente.
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Non è proprio così.
Sai dopo anni in questo posto,subentra una certa familiarità con le persone,e alla fine perchè non spiegare?Che non significa polemizzare.
Io davvero non ho capito fiamma,non ho capito il rubare....,il ban di chi non è stato bannato.....,giuro non ho davvero capito a cosa se riferisse e perchè dirlo a me poi.
Ho sempre inteso questo posto casa mia,facendo bene,facendo male,con i miei tanti errori e le cose fatte bene.
Ci sta.
Io con te ho avuto un problema ci siam chiariti,mi sembra pure di essermi scusato per essere andato oltre,finita la questione.
Poi tu scudiero?io sono l amico di lecter a targhe alterne,in realtà mi è sempre piaciuto pensare di essere amico di questo posto,e personalmente ho nostalgia di questo posto come era.
Non che adesso sia peggio,non che sia meglio è solo diverso...a me piace meno.
COme si può affermare che è meglio un film d'azione rispetto ad un film d'amore?è solo una questione di mero gusto.
Adesso c'è troppa calma e silenzio.
Per come son fatto io....ovviamente.
Sarà che ricordo questo posto estremamente animato,ecco prima sembrava napoli,adesso sembra una cittadina di provincia,tipo imperia,nessun rumore di sottofondo.
Poi skorpio che ti devo dire?si, hai dei detrattori,come li ho io,posso rispondere per me.
Sul resto che dire?quando ero da quaesta parte,si aprlava male di quelli dall'altra parte,dall'altra parte si parla male di quelli da questa parte.Mi sembra il gioco delle parti.
Per quello che mi riguarda...continuo a litigare con il conte,con arcistufo,con neve,le cose di sempre...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Non è proprio così.
> Sai dopo anni in questo posto,subentra una certa familiarità con le persone,e alla fine perchè non spiegare?Che non significa polemizzare.
> Io davvero non ho capito fiamma,non ho capito il rubare....,il ban di chi non è stato bannato.....,giuro non ho davvero capito a cosa se riferisse e perchè dirlo a me poi.
> ...


Perché lo hanno scritto di la' e si vede che ti è sfuggito, nulla di male ma vatti a rileggere le discussioni e troverai corrispondenza 

Perché capre l'ho scritto io e gradirei esser quotata Non presa per il culo bastava scrivessi intendi me? E ti avrei risposto 

La prossima volta quotami, grazie 

Poi ovviamente ognuno scrive dove vuole magari se si evita di scrivere cattiverie inutili sarebbe un segno di maturità 

Quindi mi dispiace che sia venuto tu a far le rimostranze, chi dovrebbe replicare  evidentemente comprende che un capra non è nulla a confronto delle stupidaggini che ha  scritto
Meglio così  ( e non è  una minaccia )


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché lo hanno scritto di la' e si vede che ti è sfuggito, nulla di male ma vatti a rileggere le discussioni e troverai corrispondenza
> 
> Perché capre l'ho scritto io e gradirei esser quotata Non presa per il culo bastava scrivessi intendi me? E ti avrei risposto
> 
> ...


Perdonami ma son preso da altro e non mi metto a leggere ogni cosa dall'altra parte.Se hai dato per scontato cose io non posso farci nulla.....
Non son venuto a prendere per il culo nessuno,ma a chiarire qualcosina,certo non con te,a dire il vero.
LA mia era una battuta,sulle capre e sui caproni,dove non scherzavo affatto e nel cercare di capire chi avrebbe mangiato nel piatto dove ha sputato...!
Io qui dentro e dall'altra parte non ho scritto cattiverie gratuite.E se ho scritto qualcosa che non va bene,in linea con quello che scrivevo qui dentro...!
Vabbè meglio per me.....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Non è proprio così.
> Sai dopo anni in questo posto,subentra una certa familiarità con le persone,e alla fine perchè non spiegare?Che non significa polemizzare.
> Io davvero non ho capito fiamma,non ho capito il rubare....,il ban di chi non è stato bannato.....,giuro non ho davvero capito a cosa se riferisse e perchè dirlo a me poi.
> ...


io e te non abbiamo nessun problema a parlare .. io sento di non averne con nessuno, e sono felice di questo
non ne ho nemmeno con chi parlasse di me in termini negativi.. ti dirò, la cosa, come detto, mi diverte.. pensando al perché..
e mi dispiace che non riesca a farlo qui, davanti a me, perché per me lo può fare, voglio persone libere davanti a me.

Forse perché sa che non ha argomenti, ma solo fantasmi personali da esibire..
e i fantasmi personali è giusto se li risolva in solitudine, o condividendo pateticamente con chi gli da una pacca sulla spalla e tira dritto

c'è chi si accontenta anche di una pacca sulla spalla.. ed è giusto la ricerchi

io non ho mai difeso o contrastato persone, ma concetti.

io ogni tanto faccio una battuta sul cappuccino.. 

si sappia a caratteri cubitali che la farò anche un domani. se capitasse... 

io sono questo.

ma senza cattiveria, e con spirito di divertita e condivisa ironia (per chi ha capito qualcosa di me)... perché saper ridere delle nostre biscarate penso sia la prima e basilare cosa da fare per far qualche passo avanti, in questa vita

e sono il primo a scherzare su me stesso, anche pesantemente, e impietosamente, per dirti..

a partire dal fatto che pare che sul sesso non ci capisca una sega, a quando mi dicono in altre aree di questo forum :rotfl::rotfl:

ma io mi vado bene così...   (e a più di qualcuna sono andato benissimo così  .. per cui, sono a posto)

se qualcuna quel cappuccino se lo è bevuto, e si è pure leccata i baffi dopo averlo bevuto, e alle mie battute ci rimane male... e si sente un po' sugli scudi... beh... è un problema che io non gli posso risolvere...

io non sono l'addetto a risolvere i problemi mentali dell'umanità.. al limite a parlarne.. ma a risolverli no 

e ripeto, io e te non abbiamo nessun problema di dialogo, per quanto mi riguarda.. nessuno proprio


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami ma son preso da altro e non mi metto a leggere ogni cosa dall'altra parte.Se hai dato per scontato cose io non posso farci nulla.....
> Non son venuto a prendere per il culo nessuno,ma a chiarire qualcosina,certo non con te,a dire il vero.
> LA mia era una battuta,sulle capre e sui caproni,dove non scherzavo affatto e nel cercare di capire chi avrebbe mangiato nel piatto dove ha sputato...!
> Io qui dentro e dall'altra parte non ho scritto cattiverie gratuite.E se ho scritto qualcosa che non va bene,in linea con quello che scrivevo qui dentro...!
> Vabbè meglio per me.....


Ma appunto se non sei coinvolto che devi difendere ?
Se non hai letto tutto  con la tua battuta difendi chi  invece ha scritto andando oltre, senza che tu ne sia consapevole 
Faccio un esempio 
Fantastica scrisse che [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] le poteva rubare sei soldi dal conto corrente..semplicemente da un codice iban ..ora a parte la evidentissimo ignoranza di una così che forse dovrebbe tornare a scuola a far l alunna..ma comprendi la gravità di una affermazione cosi ? Si spero
Era un esempio..ce ne sono altri 
Il problema sai qual è  è  che la gente scrive senza manco capire dove la misura si supera 
A me persone così non piacciono e nemmeno chi eventualmente legge e si volta dall'altra parte 
( e non sto parlando di te ) 
Spero di aver chiarito

Se no pace


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io e te non abbiamo nessun problema a parlare .. io sento di non averne con nessuno, e sono felice di questo
> non ne ho nemmeno con chi parlasse di me in termini negativi.. ti dirò, la cosa, come detto, mi diverte.. pensando al perché..
> e mi dispiace che non riesca a farlo qui, davanti a me, perché per me lo può fare, voglio persone libere davanti a me.
> 
> ...



Skorpio ci credi non ho capito di chi stai parlando?giuro.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Di qui si è parlato male di là dopo che per mesi si sono lette falsità, accuse e che si vede raccontare le medesime falsità e accuse a persone che manco sa chi siamo
Questo è di una scorrettezza estrema secondo me
Io di là sono stata presa per il culo da persone che su questo forum non hanno mai letto basandomi appunto su delle cattiverie false per altro
Non ho letto nessuno che abbia detto bè
Ci sono accuse non provate che ormai sono verità tanto che utenti che qui non hanno mai scritto sanno per certo che qui si leggono gli mp
E' stato scritto che io mi vergogno del mio fisico e non sopporto le donne belle ed è per questo che mi sono incattività con Fantastica. Falsità perchè tutti sanno cosa ho scritto
E' stato scritto il perchè non guardo al fisico...evito di riscrivere la stronzata che hanno dato come motivazione. E anche qui il silenzio
E' stato scritto che chiudo le amicizie quando mi sento dire la verità che mi fa male. E anche qui tutti zitti
E' stato scritto che Ultimo non sa perchè ce l'ho con lui. Tutti sanno cosa è successo ma anche qui tutti zitti. 
Ho perso il conto delle cose false che sono state scritte, prese per buoni da tutti perchè la voce contraria porterebbe all'esclusione dal gruppo oppure la gogna
Ecco questa è  la mia delusione. Leggere certe cose e vedere che tutti si girano dall'altra parte
Ho letto che c'è qualcuno che non va contro perplesso perchè perplesso gli ha fatto il favore di scopargli la moglie
Queste cose sono da vomito, non c'è un altro modo per definirle
Quello che fa specie è che chi ha provocato tutto questo ha pensato bene di sparire e lasciare che il macello scoppiasse e continuasse
Per quel che mi riguarda quando smetterò di leggere certe cose mi dimenticherò che certa gente è esistita e purtroppo che qualcuna ha fatto parte della mia vita reale.
E giusto per chiarire so benissimo che non tutti quelli che scrivono di là sono così però il silenzio assenso dopo un po' stride.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio ci credi non ho capito di chi stai parlando?giuro.


.
Oscuro fai prima a toglierti tu e un paio di altri
Per il resto di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] il 90% ha detto di tutto e anche qui senza motivazioni e prove ma è così bello ridere perchè ridono tutti


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto se non sei coinvolto che devi difendere ?
> Se non hai letto tutto  con la tua battuta difendi chi  invece ha scritto andando oltre, senza che tu ne sia consapevole
> Faccio un esempio
> Fantastica scrisse che @_perplesso_ le poteva rubare sei soldi dal conto corrente..semplicemente da un codice iban ..ora a parte la evidentissimo ignoranza di una così che forse dovrebbe tornare a scuola a far l alunna..ma comprendi la gravità di una affermazione cosi ? Si spero
> ...


Mha...mi scrivi meglio per me...forse sei tu che hai qualcosa con me.

E chi ha parlato di difesa fiamma?io posso difendere a malapena me stesso.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Di qui si è parlato male di là dopo che per mesi si sono lette falsità, accuse e che si vede raccontare le medesime falsità e accuse a persone che manco sa chi siamo
> Questo è di una scorrettezza estrema secondo me
> Io di là sono stata presa per il culo da persone che su questo forum non hanno mai letto basandomi appunto su delle cattiverie false per altro
> Non ho letto nessuno che abbia detto bè
> ...



Farfalla sul girarsi dall'altra parte,sai cosa penso...ne so qualcosa pure io e ormai la lezione è stata imparata.
Silenzio assenso?E quante volte è successo a me?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mha...mi scrivi meglio per me...forse sei tu che hai qualcosa con me.
> 
> E chi ha parlato di difesa fiamma?io posso difendere a malapena me stesso.


Ti sei incazzato per un capra non rivolto a te 
 ..non ti dovevi manco difendere perché non avresti dovuto sentirti coinvolto e nel dubbio ponevi la domanda:  
"Fiamma sono io la capra ? "Ed io serenamente rispondevo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio ci credi non ho capito di chi stai parlando?giuro.


Questo lo sai tu.. Se ti capita di bazzicare di la

  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ogni tanto in chiaro e alla visione di tutti, mi scrive che di là mi adorano  ...

Penso sia ironica... 
Il che vuol dire che qui dentro è alla comune visione di tutti che qualcuno mi offende

Ma a me non da alcun fastidio, assolutamente

E in ogni caso .. Io sono pienamente disponibile a parla anche con chi mi perculasse altrove, senza nessun problema.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Oscuro fai prima a toglierti tu e un paio di altri
> Per il resto di @_Skorpio_ il 90% ha detto di tutto e anche qui senza motivazioni e prove ma è così bello ridere perchè ridono tutti


Dai quando ero qui...quante ne dicevo al conte?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo lo sai tu.. Se ti capita di bazzicare di la
> 
> @_farfalla_ ogni tanto in chiaro e alla visione di tutti, mi scrive che di là mi adorano  ...
> 
> ...


Hai i tuoi detrattori...come tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla sul girarsi dall'altra parte,sai cosa penso...ne so qualcosa pure io e ormai la lezione è stata imparata.
> Silenzio assenso?E quante volte è successo a me?


.
Ma infatti come dava fastidio a te da fastidio a me
Io non lo applico, soprattutto se leggo cose pessime di questo genere e soprattutto se dette a chi non ha nulla da dire sulla persona
Detto in soldoni: dopo la frase che [MENTION=4687]Zod[/MENTION] ha detto a te se scrivessi di là scriverei che Zod è una merda a ogni post
Non dimentico e te l'ho detto in privato
Non ho ancora letto che Ultimo è una merda
E questo non è riferito a te ma in generale
Vuol dire che ci sono persone che mi conoscono e non pensano che Ultimo sia una merda, e anche se lo pensano si astengono da dirlo per il quieto vivere nel gruppo
Se invece non lo pensano in automatico pensano che io sia una bugiarda. Perchè obiettivamente uno dei due mente, non può essere diversamente. Di persone così io ne faccio a meno.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Hai i tuoi detrattori...come tutti.


Di loro che io gli voglio bene 

Il bene mette in ginocchio il male. Sempre!


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma infatti come dava fastidio a te da fastidio a me
> Io non lo applico, soprattutto se leggo cose pessime di questo genere e soprattutto se dette a chi non ha nulla da dire sulla persona
> Detto in soldoni: dopo la frase che @_Zod_ ha detto a te se scrivessi di là scriverei che Zod è una merda a ogni post
> ...


Si,di questo ne abbiam già parlato.Quella frase fu pessima...ma non è che sto dall'altra parte per zod.
Su ultimo già sai cosa penso...con me si è spesso comportato bene...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Di loro che io gli voglio bene
> 
> Il bene mette in ginocchio il male. Sempre!


Pensavo pure io come te...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di qui si è parlato male di là dopo che per mesi si sono lette falsità, accuse e che si vede raccontare le medesime falsità e accuse a persone che manco sa chi siamo
> Questo è di una scorrettezza estrema secondo me
> Io di là sono stata presa per il culo da persone che su questo forum non hanno mai letto basandomi appunto su delle cattiverie false per altro
> Non ho letto nessuno che abbia detto bè
> ...


Toh perplesso scopa 
scusa non ho resistito 

Sulla lettura degli mp forse è bene chiarire che rabarbaro suggerì a novembre 2015 a perplesso di leggere i suoi mp..guarda caso nello stesso periodo circolo' la voce che li leggeva e una utente si premuni di avvertire l 'utenza 
Va che coincidenza 

Vabbè lassamo perde tanto carta canta e gli mp sono ben custoditi


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai quando ero qui...quante ne *dicevo* al conte?


Non sto parlando di te. L'ho detto dall'inizio che non ti ho mai visto scrivere nulla in chiaro di nessuno di noi
Il problema Conte risale a prima dell'altro forum

Io ti sto dicendo che qui dopo l'apertura del forum di Zod nessuno ha più detto nulla se non raramente
Di là è l'unico argomento
Io in testa o quasi. Io che non ho fatto nulla a nessuno se non dire chiaramente che ero amica di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] e che sapevo che 3/4 delle cose detto erano cattiverie e falsità
Qui sono entrate persone nuove. Trova un 3d in cui qualcuno di noi ha detto qualcosa di male di voi, facendo riferimento a nick specifici
Di là manca poco che mi chiamino per nome gente che manco dovrebbe sapere della mia esistenza. PErchè? ai vari Enzo King Farfy che cazzo gliene frega di me, con chi ho scopato e cosa ho fatto? Ti sembra corretto?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,di questo ne abbiam già parlato.Quella frase fu pessima...ma non è che sto dall'altra parte per zod.
> *Su ultimo già sai cosa penso...con me si è spesso comportato bene*...


.
E quindi?
nemmeno io. Anche Perplesso a me non ha fatto nulla però tutti scioccati perchè non gli sono andata contro.
Che tu non stia di là per Zod mi è chiaro e non ho mai sindacato sulla tua motivazione


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di loro che io gli voglio bene
> 
> Il bene mette in ginocchio il male. Sempre!



guarda che nessuno ti vuole male, Farfalla ti ha riportato le cose poco e male - o evidentemente ci mette tanto del suo.
Io ti ho citato parecchie volte dicendo che non mi è piaciuto per niente il tuo comportamento qui durante tutto il cappuccinogate. E non mi pare che per te sia un concetto nuovo :rotfl: o qualcosa di cui cascare dalla sedia visto che io e te ci siamo scontrati in chiaro parecchie volte.
L'ultima stavamo proprio parlando de sta storia dei cappuccini e l'admin c'ha chiuso la conversazione in faccia.

Ti assicuro che c'è più di una persona a cui farebbe piacere la tua presenza per poter parlare senza essere zittiti - io l'hjo scritto, anche la Matraini ed Ecate, non so se Farfalla ti ha riportato anche questo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> E quindi?
> nemmeno io. Anche Perplesso a me non ha fatto nulla però tutti scioccati perchè non gli sono andata contro.
> Che tu non stia di là per Zod mi è chiaro e non ho mai sindacato sulla tua motivazione
> Non hai risposto su tutte le altre cose comunque


Farfalla scusate ma ancora non ho capito e sono serio,su cosa devo rispondere.
Io rispondo per ME.Se fate domande su OSCURO...io posso rispondere...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo pure io come te...


Io lo penso ancora.. 

E chi vuol venire a parlare con me troverà sempre una porta aperta.

Ma sui concetti. Non sulle persone.

Se qualcuna ha scambiato fotone cappuccini numerini di telefonino o cosa altro, e viene a cercar coccole compassionevoli perché è una poverella interdetta, non ne avrà.

Io le donne le rispetto così.

Lasciandole libere

A proposito, se ti capita di veder Foglia, dille che sono 10 giorni che non risponde a una mia mail del cazzo 

Anche lei, come tutti, è libera di far le sue scelte, come tutti, e da parte mia senza alcun problema


----------



## ologramma (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di te. L'ho detto dall'inizio che non ti ho mai visto scrivere nulla in chiaro di nessuno di noi
> Il problema Conte risale a prima dell'altro forum
> 
> Io ti sto dicendo che qui dopo l'apertura del forum di Zod nessuno ha più detto nulla se non raramente
> ...



:up: non ti agitare che fa male


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io lo penso ancora..
> 
> E chi vuol venire a parlare con me troverà sempre una porta aperta.
> 
> ...


Mi capita?ma scherzi o sei serio?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda che nessuno ti vuole male, Farfalla ti ha riportato le cose poco e male - o evidentemente ci mette tanto del suo.
> Io ti ho citato parecchie volte dicendo che non mi è piaciuto per niente il tuo comportamento qui durante tutto il cappuccinogate. E non mi pare che per te sia un concetto nuovo :rotfl: o qualcosa di cui cascare dalla sedia visto che io e te ci siamo scontrati in chiaro parecchie volte.
> L'ultima stavamo proprio parlando de sta storia dei cappuccini e l'admin c'ha chiuso la conversazione in faccia.
> 
> Ti assicuro che c'è più di una persona a cui farebbe piacere la tua presenza per poter parlare senza essere zittiti - io l'hjo scritto, anche la Matraini ed Ecate, non so se Farfalla ti ha riportato anche questo.


Banshee non mi sembra di aver mai fatto il tuo nome
Quindi non sentirti accusata di nulla e skorpio può confermare
Per il resto serena che se riporto riporto correttamente, alla lettera direi e sai benissimo che c'è stata un attacco a Foglia spropositato con tanto di avvertimenti a frequentare [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION].
Ma va benissimo, ognuno ha la sua idea ma che non si scriva che di qui ci siamo permessi il medesimo trattamento
Ripeto e l'ho già detto che anche di là ci sono persone che stimo e tu meglio di chiunque altro lo sai.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla scusate ma ancora non ho capito e sono serio,su cosa devo rispondere.
> Io rispondo per ME.Se fate domande su OSCURO...io posso rispondere...


.
Mi sono espressa male
Le cose che ho scritto sono falsità? 
Non volevo la tua opinione in merito
solo sapere che gli episodi che ho citato sono veri o no


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up: non ti agitare che fa male


.
Amo i chiarimenti
Mi agito di più a non chiarire
Grazie del pensiero 
Sopporto poco di ricevere cattiverie immotivate


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di te. L'ho detto dall'inizio che non ti ho mai visto scrivere nulla in chiaro di nessuno di noi
> Il problema Conte risale a prima dell'altro forum
> 
> Io ti sto dicendo che qui dopo l'apertura del forum di Zod nessuno ha più detto nulla se non raramente
> ...



come ti ho detto una marea di volte - anche per le vie brevi - trovo assurdo il tuo lurkare il forum e poi lamentarti che parlano di te e nessuno interviene, ma cavolo intervieni tu! 
e non puoi dire che non te l'ho detto un sacco di volte.

per quanto mi riguarda voglio essere libera di parlare, scherzare e discutere senza essere zittita e senza censure.
tu dici sempre che qui si ride e si scherza, si certo, ma solo filo amministrazione.
o posso far iscrivere anche qui la PellicciAdmina e il suo Studio Legale Grand.Figl.Putt? 

quello che dico l'ho sempre detto di qua, se non fossi stata zittita e censurata avrei anche continuato - forse lì è stato meglio così che la mia abilità polemica è nota.

per quanto riguarda il discorso del fisico e di Fantastica. forse tu non te lo ricordi, io ero appena entrata, ma è stato il nostro primo battibecco qui :rotfl:il discorso del "chissene frega del fisico/mi arrabbio per le cattiverie sul fisico"

quindi, per quanto riguarda me, niente di nuovo sotto al sole.

per @_Fiammetta_: non credo che tu possa esser venuta a risapere che da qualche parte ho detto anche solo mezza parola su di te.

edit: sul neretto sarebbe meglio farli, invece. secondo me poi.


----------



## ologramma (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi capita?ma scherzi o sei serio?


scusa
è oscuro ti chiedi perchè li ora ci sono 15 utenti in anonimato se non fosse la chat che è viva, mi spieghi di cosa si parla se non delle vostre rimostranze di qui o di là ora si sono aggiunti dei pischelli maleducati e arroganti e li tu sei un santo in confronto alle loro parole


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Banshee non mi sembra di aver mai fatto il tuo nome
> Quindi non sentirti accusata di nulla e skorpio può confermare
> Per il resto serena che se riporto riporto correttamente, alla lettera direi e sai benissimo che c'è stata un attacco a Foglia spropositato con tanto di avvertimenti a frequentare @_Skorpio_.
> Ma va benissimo, ognuno ha la sua idea ma che non si scriva che di qui ci siamo permessi il medesimo trattamento
> Ripeto e l'ho già detto che anche di là ci sono persone che stimo e tu meglio di chiunque altro lo sai.


L'attacco a foglia c'è stato,ma di spropositato c'è ben altro.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi sono espressa male
> Le cose che ho scritto sono falsità?
> Non volevo la tua opinione in merito
> solo sapere che gli episodi che ho citato sono veri o no


Farfalla gli episodi possono essere anche veri.
Ma cosa ti aspetti?è normale si son formate due fazioni,il gioco delle parti...mi pare fisiologico.
Io son sceso a litigare....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda che nessuno ti vuole male, Farfalla ti ha riportato le cose poco e male - o evidentemente ci mette tanto del suo.
> Io ti ho citato parecchie volte dicendo che non mi è piaciuto per niente il tuo comportamento qui durante tutto il cappuccinogate. E non mi pare che per te sia un concetto nuovo :rotfl: o qualcosa di cui cascare dalla sedia visto che io e te ci siamo scontrati in chiaro parecchie volte.
> L'ultima stavamo proprio parlando de sta storia dei cappuccini e l'admin c'ha chiuso la conversazione in faccia.
> 
> Ti assicuro che c'è più di una persona a cui farebbe piacere la tua presenza per poter parlare senza essere zittiti - io l'hjo scritto, anche la Matraini ed Ecate, non so se Farfalla ti ha riportato anche questo.


Ciao Ban.. Io amo il bondage 

Niente notizie, solo odore che respiro nell'aria... Le notizie confondono il mio cervello  mi piace il buio..

Farfalla mi ha fatto silo qualche battuta in pubblico.. Che ognuno di noi può leggere 

Non voglio proprio sapere chi parlasse male di me, perché voglio sentirmi libero di interagirvi nella massima libertà da condizionamento se capitasse.

Ma sui concetti. Non su fatti eventi e persone

Tanto ognuno in questi casi, racconta sempre la sua verità... 
Omettendo, aggiungendo, dimenticando, enfatizzando...

Ma mica solo qui. Ovunque


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> come ti ho detto una marea di volte - anche per le vie brevi - trovo assurdo il tuo lurkare il forum e poi lamentarti che parlano di te e nessuno interviene, ma cavolo intervieni tu!
> e non puoi dire che non te l'ho detto un sacco di volte.
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda voglio essere libera di parlare, scherzare e discutere senza essere zittita e senza censure.
> ...


Io non intervengo e non do il mio contributo in un forum gestito da Zod e dove leggo ultimo e Free
Anche questo ce lo siamo dettem molte volte.
E confermo che quello che mi stai dicendo me lo hai detto più volte privatamente
Sul cazzeggio non condivido perchè si scherza di tutto e non chiedo il parere dell'admin per farlo
Ovvio che se il cazzeggio è un modo per colpirlo nuovamente (E NON MI RIFERISCO CERTO A TE) capisco il bloccarlo.


Per quel che riguarda Fantastica, io il mio fisico lo conosco e non ho problemi. Mi ha dato fastidio la falsità e l'ho ribadito più volte. Ma sempre che chi ha letto conosce la verità meglio di me e su una falsità sono partite le risate
Su Fiammetta è verissimo che non è uscito nulla se non l'essere amazzone di Perplesso che è uscito per altro anche qui. 
ah forse che è scema ma detto da JB non è una novità:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> come ti ho detto una marea di volte - anche per le vie brevi - trovo assurdo il tuo lurkare il forum e poi lamentarti che parlano di te e nessuno interviene, ma cavolo intervieni tu!
> e non puoi dire che non te l'ho detto un sacco di volte.
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda voglio essere libera di parlare, scherzare e discutere senza essere zittita e senza censure.
> ...



 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] (porco zio) ma non puoi semote sentirti sempre chiamata in causa 
Guarda che nel caso ti mando wa se ho qualcosa da dirti 
O se ne parla a voce..stanne certa 
Sai cosa penso delle esagerazioni fatte a lugli/agosto e sai che ho detto a te che [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] è  stato un coglione  in certe cose 
Ma da qui a inventarsi che forse si scopa la moglie di qualcun altro ne converrai con me ce ne corre ..chi lo ha scritto venisse qui a ribadirlo e non sei tu ovvio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla gli episodi possono essere anche veri.
> Ma cosa ti aspetti?è normale si foramte due fazioni,il gioco delle parti...mi apre fisiologico.
> Io son sceso a litigare....


.
No non è normale
Perchè possiamo discutere e litigare ma su fatti veri non su falsità
Io se leggo una cosa falsa lo faccio presente
La presa per il culo gratuita non ha senso tra adulti
Sempre secondo me


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Banshee non mi sembra di aver mai fatto il tuo nome
> *Quindi non sentirti accusata di nulla e skorpio può confermare*
> Per il resto serena che se riporto riporto correttamente, alla lettera direi e sai benissimo che c'è stata un attacco a Foglia spropositato con tanto di avvertimenti a frequentare @_Skorpio_.
> Ma va benissimo, ognuno ha la sua idea ma che non si scriva che di qui ci siamo permessi il medesimo trattamento
> Ripeto e l'ho già detto che anche di là ci sono persone che stimo e tu meglio di chiunque altro lo sai.


forse non è chiaro, io non mi sento accusata proprio di niente. ho parlato di skorpio e di quanto non mi sia piaciuto il suo comportamento forumistico e non sono la sola.

ma Farfalla, abbi pazienza, questo cascare dal pero lo trovo abbastanza assurdo. Cioè mi pare che qui la gente ha parlato eccome eh? era un litigio continuo o no?

sul discorso di foglia, allora hai letto male o capito male.
il discorso è molto diverso, e siccome ho litigato io pesantemente con foglia non c'è persona migliore di me per riassumerlo correttamente.

Foglia mi ha accusata più volte di essere parziale e poco obiettiva nei confronti di Oscuro in virtù del nostro legame.

La stessa Foglia però è colei che dice che "con me Skorpio è bravo simpatico etc" in risposta a una discussione sul comportamento di Skorpio.

allora me so incazzata, perchè se ban è parziale le si scassa il cavolo per n giorni, lei però può esserlo?
questo è stato il motivo "dell'attacco a foglia".


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'attacco a foglia c'è stato,ma di spropositato c'è ben altro.


.
Mi riferivo al fatto che [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] di là sia amato
Tutto qui
Sullo spropositato quoto


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> No non è normale
> Perchè possiamo discutere e litigare ma su fatti veri non su falsità
> Io se leggo una cosa falsa lo faccio presente
> ...


Non è normale,ma rientra in questo stucchevole gioco della parti.
Guarda fatti veri e fatti falsi,io ho dovuto spiegare per giorni che non do il mio num di cell a nessuno...fatto vero.
Ancora oggi...mi dicono che sono un cazzaro...che devi farci?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Cioè*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi riferivo al fatto che @_Skorpio_ di là sia amato
> Tutto qui
> Sullo spropositato quoto


Cioè parliamone...non muovo un passo con lei vicino...è la mia ombra...ti giuro in 9 anni di forum,ma nulla di simile,vabbè...mai.....:clava::clava:insomma....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> forse non è chiaro, io non mi sento accusata proprio di niente. ho parlato di skorpio e di quanto non mi sia piaciuto il suo comportamento forumistico e non sono la sola.
> 
> ma Farfalla, abbi pazienza, questo cascare dal pero lo trovo abbastanza assurdo. Cioè mi pare che qui la gente ha parlato eccome eh? era un litigio continuo o no?
> 
> ...



:clava::clava::clava::clava:Ban....ti sei dimenticata.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è normale,ma rientra in questo stucchevole gioco della parti.
> Guarda fatti veri e fatti falsi,io ho dovuto spiegare per giorni che non do il mio num di cell a nessuno...fatto vero.
> Ancora oggi...mi dicono che sono un cazzaro...che devi farci?


.
Ma quelle che scrivono sono falsità
Che tu non dai il numero è vero e che sei un cazzaro è una loro opionione
Cioè ognuno è libero di dire la sua su fatti veri non su cattiverie gratuite
Riesco a spiegarmi?


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Oscuro...puntuale come il mio mestruo! :facepalm:

Dove averti letto di là con la vedova canadese,  mi sto godendo lo spettacolo. Bella questa versione edulcorata che porti qui.  Proprio un bello spettacolo di onestà e coerenza.  Mi congratulo. 

Sei lentino e poco diretto però...che giro lungo...e fortuna che la Fiammetta ti ha pungolato un pochetto...se no chissà quanto ci mettevi.  

Detto questo,  visto che so' due giorni che giri lanciando spunti senza chiamare in causa direttamente,  ti dico io due cose:

1) tu e la vedova avete Seri problemi di coda di paglia.  E so' cazzi vostri. 
2) essendo cazzi vostri,  decidete voi se sentirvi o meno coinvolti e compresi in ciò che scrivo.  


I Nick non li faccio,  semplicemente perché se ho da dire dico direttamente.  Se voglio parlare in generale parlo in generale.  

A IMBECILLE (CIT letterale oscuro) preferisco deficiente,  proprio per la differenza etimologica. Che non esplicito.  Esiste il vocabolario se desideri approfondire.  Ma sentiti libero di far come preferisci e più ti vien spontaneo.  

Quanto alla ricerca di scontro che inevitabilmente seguirà questo mio post,  ti dico fin da ora che pur apprezzando il tuo gentile pensiero rifiuto l'offerta.

Mi scuso anticipatamente col forum in caso da questo post parta il solito flame all'oscuro...che io ignorero'...ci tenevo solo a mettere i pezzettini a posto. In modo che le informazioni siano complete.  
Oscuro è inviato volontario per venir qui a borrire me per la cosa del piatto.  La vedova aspetta notizie.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non intervengo e non do il mio contributo in un forum gestito da Zod e dove leggo ultimo e Free
> Anche questo ce lo siamo dettem molte volte.
> E confermo che quello che mi stai dicendo me lo hai detto più volte privatamente
> Sul cazzeggio non condivido perchè si scherza di tutto e non chiedo il parere dell'admin per farlo
> ...


su questo non siamo d'accordo. 
io o non leggo o se leggo rispondo, ma sono fatta così. 
sul cazzeggio, ho capito che si può cazzeggiare qui, si ok, perfetto, tutto molto bello, io ti ho detto che qui sono stati vietati 
1) ogni riferimento a questioni concernenti il cappucinogate - eccezion fatta per le prese per il culo ai danni di chi la pensa diversamente
2) ogni contestazione alla persona dell'amministratore 

quindi per il regolamento non mi è possibile far iscrivere PellicciAdmina ed iniziare a darti del voi dicendo che l'utente Banshee risponderà poi nel pomeriggio (compatibilmente ai suoi molteplici impegni). capito?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi capita?ma scherzi o sei serio?


Sono serissimo, sono 30 giorni che non ho un suo straccio di mail di due righe

Aggiungici pure da parte mia che è una stronza


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava::clava:Ban....ti sei dimenticata.....:rotfl:


amoreeeee
qua possoooooo :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ndr da Zod non ci sono le clave!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro...puntuale come il mio mestruo! :facepalm:
> 
> Dove averti letto di là con la vedova canadese,  mi sto godendo lo spettacolo. Bella questa versione edulcorata che porti qui.  Proprio un bello spettacolo di onestà e coerenza.  Mi congratulo.
> 
> ...


Ma chi è sta Vedova ..gli è morto il marito ?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> forse non è chiaro, io non mi sento accusata proprio di niente. ho parlato di skorpio e di quanto non mi sia piaciuto il suo comportamento forumistico e non sono la sola.
> 
> ma Farfalla, abbi pazienza, questo cascare dal pero lo trovo abbastanza assurdo. Cioè mi pare che qui la gente ha parlato eccome eh? era un litigio continuo o no?
> 
> ...


.
Io continuo a non capire perchè mi dici cosa hai scritto tu visto che ti leggo e infatti non sei minimamente su chi per me l'ha attaccata. La vostra è stata una discussione ad armi pari passami il termine.
Davvero non lo capisco e sono sincera
Foglia è stata messa in guardia da Skorpio, le è stato detto se tutti pensano questo di lui fatti delle domande ecc ecc
TU NON SEI STATA TRA QUESTE
Ban cerca un post qui dentro dall'apertura del forum di Zod in cui io o qualcuno abbiamo attaccato un nick nella medesima misura, ovvero con post continui tutti i giorni solo su questo argomento
Qui le battute sono sui capuccini e l'unico che dovrebbe incazzarsi è Perplesso visto che la presa per il culo è verso di lui.


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi è sta Vedova ..gli è morto il marito ?


E che ne so?  È  canadese.  

Più che altro non pensavo che tubarao avesse un marito,  ma se è  vedova in effetti:sonar:

Se invece è un Nick battuta...pota, io non capisco le battute...sempre detto


----------



## ologramma (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro...puntuale come il mio mestruo! :facepalm:
> 
> Dove averti letto di là con la vedova canadese,  mi sto godendo lo spettacolo. Bella questa versione edulcorata che porti qui.  Proprio un bello spettacolo di onestà e coerenza.  Mi congratulo.
> 
> ...


.
mi sembra non ho letto tutto che la vedova l'hanno fatta incassare e si è cancellata , prendi con il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo non siamo d'accordo.
> io o non leggo o se leggo rispondo, ma sono fatta così.
> sul cazzeggio, ho capito che si può cazzeggiare qui, si ok, perfetto, tutto molto bello, io ti ho detto che qui sono stati vietati
> 1) ogni riferimento a questioni concernenti il cappucinogate - eccezion fatta per le prese per il culo ai danni di chi la pensa diversamente
> ...


Proprio ieri l'ho caxziato e non mi ha sospesa: D 
certo mica lo offendo in modo spropositato non è e nel mio stile


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo non siamo d'accordo.
> io o non leggo o se leggo rispondo, ma sono fatta così.
> sul cazzeggio, ho capito che si può cazzeggiare qui, si ok, perfetto, tutto molto bello, io ti ho detto che qui sono stati vietati
> 1) ogni riferimento a questioni concernenti il cappucinogate - eccezion fatta per le prese per il culo ai danni di chi la pensa diversamente
> ...


.
Ma perchè l'unico modo per cazzeggiare è prendere per il culo l'admin?
Se per cazzeggio intendi questo direi che le cazzate sul cappuccinogate sono state già spiattellate e personalmente non mi hanno fatto nemmeno tanto ridere. Anche perchè per 3/4 falsità
Per me il cazzeggio è ridere non deridere qualcuno e qui qualche risata me la sto facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> amoreeeee
> qua possoooooo :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ndr da Zod non ci sono le clave!


.
Vedi che ci sono cose positive anche qui


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ne so?  È  canadese.
> 
> Più che altro non pensavo che tubarao avesse un marito,  ma se è  vedova in effetti:sonar:
> 
> Se invece è un Nick battuta...pota, io non capisco le battute...sempre detto


Ma sul serio tubarao ti ha offeso quando tu non hai mai detto À nei suoi confronti...
E bravo si vede che crescendo peggiora


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> *Ma perchè l'unico modo per cazzeggiare è prendere per il culo l'admin?*
> Se per cazzeggio intendi questo direi che le cazzate sul cappuccinogate sono state già spiattellate e personalmente non mi hanno fatto nemmeno tanto ridere. Anche perchè per 3/4 falsità
> Per me il cazzeggio è ridere non deridere qualcuno e qui qualche risata me la sto facendo.



ma perché io cazzeggio solo così scusa? io rido su tutto, sesso, film, canzoni, capelli, mordor e in mezzo me scappa pure di parlare di Banshee in terza persona.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro...puntuale come il mio mestruo! :facepalm:
> 
> Dove averti letto di là con la vedova canadese,  mi sto godendo lo spettacolo. Bella questa versione edulcorata che porti qui.  Proprio un bello spettacolo di onestà e coerenza.  Mi congratulo.
> 
> ...


E quale è la novita ipazia?Ho fatto proprio il tuo nome.Sei un imbecille.Codarda di natura.
Cercavo proprio te.Che non hai mai le palle per scrivere qualcosa di sensato,un mucchio di parole,professionisti del web,alla fine come è finita?
Quando hai qualcosa da dire su chi mangia e dove mangia, tira fuori un pò di coraggio e fai il nome mio.Che io non ho problemi ad esporre da sempre la mia totale disistima per la tua persona.
Di spettacoli poi,a tutti è sempre molto chiaro il tuo...quello dei professionisti del web....finito negli annali.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perché io cazzeggio solo così scusa? io rido su tutto, sesso, film, canzoni, capelli, mordor e in mezzo me scappa pure di parlare di Banshee in terza persona.


Nooo in terza persona!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> forse non è chiaro, io non mi sento accusata proprio di niente. ho parlato di skorpio e di quanto non mi sia piaciuto il suo comportamento forumistico e non sono la .


Io sono disponibile a chiarire, senza problemi.

Non sono sicuro che il mio chiarimento piacerà, ma sono disponibile, con te e con chiunque altro.

Chiarimento sui concetti però
Non sulle persone.

Difendere o tutelare amici amiche, aiutare iniziative di pubblico dileggio, non e' materia diia competenza


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono serissimo, sono 30 giorni che non ho un suo straccio di mail di due righe
> 
> Aggiungici pure da parte mia che è una stronza


E guarda è molto presa....impegnatissima....:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ne so?  È  canadese.


Ma piange o tromba questa vedova??...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio tubarao ti ha offeso quando tu non hai mai detto À nei suoi confronti...
> E bravo si vede che crescendo peggiora


Ad insultare iapzia son stato io,e ho detto semplicemente le stesse cose che dicevo qui.Non c'è altro da dire.
O sbaglio?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma piange o tromba questa vedova??...


Sei tremenderrimo !!! Povere vedove  ( quelle vere)


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad insultare iapzia son stato io,e ho detto seomplicemente le stesse cose che diceva qui.Non c'è altro da dire.
> O sbaglio?


Sai bene che non condivido le tue opinioni su di lei 

Non c'è  altro da dire..credo che nel caso tra di voi vi chiarirete


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io continuo a non capire perchè mi dici cosa hai scritto tu visto che ti leggo e infatti non sei minimamente su chi per me l'ha attaccata. La vostra è stata una discussione ad armi pari passami il termine.
> Davvero non lo capisco e sono sincera
> Foglia è stata messa in guardia da Skorpio, le è stato detto se tutti pensano questo di lui fatti delle domande ecc ecc
> ...


Cioè però...
Cosi mi fai passare da biscaro davvero però...

Un gatto castrato

Ma andate tutti in culo


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Orribili quelli che sputano nel piatto dove hanno mangiato, ma mai quanto quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato. (cit)
> 
> ..tradotto: ognuno si nutre di quel che può...


A casa mia si mette il soggetto.Non quelli che....


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio tubarao ti ha offeso quando tu non hai mai detto À nei suoi confronti...
> E bravo si vede che crescendo peggiora


No no.  Lui si è incuriosito dalla frase sul mangiare dove si sputa. 
Drusilla aveva fatto copia e incolla dei diversi post di quei giorni numerando le diverse frasi (caproni,  piatto,  etc)  ma senza mettere gli autori. 

La vedova si è incuriosita e Drusilla ha risposto che era mia. 

Lui si è pure chiesto chi fossi.  Ed in effetti ha pure ragione,  non ci ho mai avuto a che fare.  

È intervenuto oscuro,  elegantemente all'oscuro dei tempi migliori e ripromettendosi di venir qui a capire a chi mi riferissi.  E farmi dire i Nick,  a chi mi riferissi etc etc

Infatti mi ha fatto schignazzare il post col punto di qualche giorno fa

Stavo osservando.  Sono intervenuta perché mi spiace a che foste qui a discutere quando l'intento era un altro.  Giusto almeno sapere di cosa si sta parlando. Mi spiace se partirà il solito flame urlato di tempo fa,  io di mio ignoro fiammi.  Mi son rotta il cazzo di questi giochetti da asilo Mariuccia.

Fra l'altro hai chiarito bene tu che chi si sente coinvolto,  è  bene si guardi allo specchio e si risponda da solo...mica siamo a scuola che tocca fa' gli elenchi eh.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai bene che non condivido le tue opinioni su di lei
> 
> Non c'è  altro da dire..credo che nel caso tra di voi vi chiarirete


Si, ma leggendo ora...ho visto che nel post dove lei offendava per prima, quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato, c'eri proprio tu....insieme a lei...a ridere di questa gran genialata.
E non ho capito vale per me dall'altra parte,e non vale per te da questa?
Cazzo un metro coerente...davvero.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E guarda è molto presa....impegnatissima....:rotfl:


Diglielo diglielo...

Mica ho problemi io, mi importa una sega... Io non faccio sconti

È cosi come ho scritto, digli pure che son 10 giorni che aspetto 2 righe e che è una stronza


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

Don't feed the trolls. 
Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No no.  Lui si è incuriosito dalla frase sul mangiare dove si sputa.
> Drusilla aveva fatto copia e incolla dei diversi post di quei giorni numerando le diverse frasi (caproni,  piatto,  etc)  ma senza mettere gli autori.
> 
> La vedova si è incuriosita e Drusilla ha risposto che era mia.
> ...


Via si  va a giocare a Maremma maiala  

comunque il mio post di Rabbi..passato inosservato e vabbè...fine delle discussioni


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Don't' feed the trolls.
> Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?
> 
> View attachment 12454


Sarà su Maremma Maiala con le mani occupate :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> No no.  Lui si è incuriosito dalla frase sul mangiare dove si sputa.
> Drusilla aveva fatto copia e incolla dei diversi post di quei giorni numerando le diverse frasi (caproni,  piatto,  etc)  ma senza mettere gli autori.
> 
> La vedova si è incuriosita e Drusilla ha risposto che era mia.
> ...


Sei sempre la solita povera idiota,farfalla può confermare che non mi era piaciuto per nulla il tuo post....dovresti imparare a stare al tuo posto.E impara a fare i nomi,quando devi insultare qualcuno,che non sei neanche all'altezza di poterlo fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma leggendo ora...ho visto che nel post dove lei offendava per prima, quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato, c'eri proprio tu....insieme a lei...a ridere di questa gran genialata.
> E non ho capito vale per me dall'altra parte,e non vale per te da questa?
> Cazzo un metro coerente...davvero.


Ma se non sai di cosa si rideva 
Ma sai cosa ha scritto Ecate su Ipazia ? No allora va a leggere 
Tu sei Ecate..?  No 
ma la  smetti di sentirti chiamato in causa ad ogni piè sospinto!!!! Ooohhh essu 
Se invece hai anche dato dell' imbecille ad Ipazia beh lei può incazzarsi o no ?


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Don't feed the trolls.
> Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?
> 
> View attachment 12454





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Via si  va a giocare a Maremma maiala
> 
> comunque il mio post di Rabbi..passato inosservato e vabbè...fine delle discussioni


Da cel non posso postare le immagini!!!!!! Vi guardo

Preso,  stasera ne ho alcune che ti piaceranno secondo me!


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se non sai di cosa si rideva
> Ma sai cosa ha scritto Ecate su Ipazia ? No allora va a leggere
> Tu sei Ecate..?  No
> ma la  smetti di sentirti chiamato in causa ad ogni piè sospinto!!!! Ooohhh essu
> Se invece hai anche dato dell' imbecille ad Ipazia beh lei può incazzarsi o no ?


Sono abituato a fare i nomi.Mi piacciono le cose chiare.Continuate pure...buon divertimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Don't feed the trolls.
> Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?
> 
> View attachment 12454


Ma no abbiamo finito ...
Detto più o meno tutto: )
Si va su Maremma?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Via si  va a giocare a Maremma maiala
> 
> comunque il mio post di Rabbi..passato inosservato e vabbè...fine delle discussioni


Si vede che è uno di quei dettagli su cui e' il caso di chiuder gli occhi e turarsi il naso...

Facile capire perché....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono abituato a fare i nomi.Mi piacciono le cose chiare.Continuate pure...buon divertimento.


Noi si  sarebbe finito  
Ciao anche a te


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noi si  sarebbe finito
> Ciao anche a te


Appunto meglio per me...giusto no?.....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede che è uno di quei dettagli su cui e' il caso di chiuder gli occhi e turarsi il naso...
> 
> Facile capire perché....


Eh si vede ...pazienza


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi son rotta il cazzo di questi giochetti da asilo Mariuccia.





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Don't feed the trolls.
> Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?


Serve altro ? il carrello dei dolci ? amari ?


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se non sai di cosa si rideva
> Ma sai cosa ha scritto Ecate su Ipazia ? No allora va a leggere
> Tu sei Ecate..?  No
> ma la  smetti di sentirti chiamato in causa ad ogni piè sospinto!!!! Ooohhh essu
> Se invece hai anche dato dell' imbecille ad Ipazia beh lei può incazzarsi o no ?


Hai scritto bene.  Dovremmo chiarirci io e lui. 

Però io non ho mica voglia,  sai? 
Lo trovo uno spreco di tempo.  

Meglio maremma maiale! 

È non mi sono incazzata. Mi so definire da sola,  quindi quel che dicono sconosciuti nell'internet non mi tocca.  Ho specificato perché mi faceva o sorridere il modo amodino,  sapendo il retroscena.  
Non sarei intervenuta se avessi visto che la cosa non iniziava a debordare. 
Sono intervenuta perché mi spiacevole che non fosse chiaro di cosa stavate discutendo.  

Adesso le informazioni le hanno tutti.  

È ognuno può decidere se continuare a seguire i flame o fare altro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarà su Maremma Maiala con le mani occupate :rotfl:


Negli ambienti malavitosi niuorchesi lo chiamano Lefty Cappuccino (pronunciato Caeppussinow).


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Serve altro ? il carrello dei dolci ? amari ?


Un caffè su Maremma grazie


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si vede ...pazienza


... Beh.. Pazienza per chi (e non saprei chi) è costretto a turarsi il naso e chiudere gli occhi...

E si deve fermare ...


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Serve altro ? il carrello dei dolci ? amari ?


Un sigaro.... 
Che voglia che ho di una sigaretta almeno!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Serve altro ? il carrello dei dolci ? amari ?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Hai scritto bene.  Dovremmo chiarirci io e lui.
> 
> Però io non ho mica voglia,  sai?
> Lo trovo uno spreco di tempo.
> ...


L'informazione che serve a me è solo saper se la Vedova tromba

Che qui mi sono sputtanato la reputazione a star con voialtre.. E nel 2017 devo migliorare..


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Arrivo suvvia su Maremma ma prima controllo se ha scritto [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'informazione che serve a me è solo saper se la Vedova tromba
> 
> Che qui mi sono sputtanato la reputazione a star con voialtre.. E nel 2017 devo migliorare..


Io trombo...

La Vedova cazzo ne so? 

Tu trombi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Io*



ipazia ha detto:


> Hai scritto bene.  Dovremmo chiarirci io e lui.
> 
> Però io non ho mica voglia,  sai?
> Lo trovo uno spreco di tempo.
> ...


Chiarirmi con te?io?Sono l'unico che ha sputato su quel piatto per poi andarci a scrivere.
Potevi riferirti solo a me.
Ti ho risposto per come meriti,in linea con quello che ho sempre pensato di te.
Non hai davvero nulla da dire.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sono abituato a fare i nomi.Mi piacciono le cose chiare.Continuate pure...buon divertimento.


Se becchi Foglia fammelo il favore..

Digli pure che è una stronza e che te l'ho detto io

Sono 10 giorni 10 che aspetto una riga di mail con scritto: ciao cane tutto bene

Nulla!

Non ci vuole Superman a scrivere ciao cane tutto bene


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Don't feed the trolls.
> Perplesso, ma che cazzo aspetti a chiudere il 3d?
> 
> View attachment 12454



Spiegami questo tuo post,potresti?voglio essere sicuro di aver capito bene.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perché io cazzeggio solo così scusa? io rido su tutto, sesso, film, canzoni, capelli, mordor e in mezzo me scappa pure di parlare di Banshee in terza persona.


.
Ma perchè parli di te?
Io NON PARLO DI TE


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se becchi Foglia fammelo il favore..
> 
> Digli pure che è una stronza e che te l'ho detto io
> 
> ...


Scherzi?vero?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzi?vero?


No. Non scherzo. Non ho una riga da un mese


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mi sembra non ho letto tutto che la vedova l'hanno fatta incassare e si è cancellata , prendi con il beneficio del dubbio.


Un...io questo week end ero con G.  
È ho girovagato su maremma... 

Mi sa che mi son persa la puntata! 

Ero rimasta a nicka

Se avrò tempo queste sere,  andrò avanti...e pensa che non guardavo le telenovelas:rotfl:...come in  questo caso,  perdevo le puntate e mi rompevo le storie


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io trombo...
> 
> La Vedova cazzo ne so?
> 
> Tu trombi?


Pogo


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un...io questo week end ero con G.
> È ho girovagato su maremma...
> 
> Mi sa che mi son persa la puntata!
> ...


io voglio G. Qui su tradì: )


----------



## brenin (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo non siamo d'accordo.
> io o non leggo o se leggo rispondo, ma sono fatta così.
> sul cazzeggio, ho capito che si può cazzeggiare qui, si ok, perfetto, tutto molto bello, io ti ho detto che qui sono stati vietati
> 1) ogni riferimento a questioni concernenti il cappucinogate - eccezion fatta per le prese per il culo ai danni di chi la pensa diversamente
> ...


Ciao !

sul grassetto, partendo dal fatto che le eventuali contestazioni/disaccordi  dovessero essere inerenti al solo operato forumistico dell' [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e non sulla sua vita privata ( che reputo "inviolabile" per chiunque ), io avrei agito diversamente, privilegiando gli eventuali chiarimenti " in chiaro " anzichè con mp per un discorso di trasparenza.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un caffè su Maremma grazie





ipazia ha detto:


> Un sigaro....
> Che voglia che ho di una sigaretta almeno!!!!


Siete le mie principesse rosa e miniponose e unicornose, col tutu' di tulle e le scarpine di Lelli Kelly


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un sigaro....
> Che voglia che ho di una sigaretta almeno!!!!


Su Maremma maiala di sigari ne trovi quanti ne vuoi :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao*



brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> sul grassetto, partendo dal fatto che le eventuali contestazioni/disaccordi  dovessero essere inerenti al solo operato forumistico dell' @_Admin_ e non sulla sua vita privata ( che reputo "inviolabile" per chiunque ), io avrei agito diversamente, privilegiando gli eventuali chiarimenti " in chiaro " anzichè con mp per un discorso di trasparenza.


Andava fatto...in passato.Adesso è tardi.Tardi per tutto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegami questo tuo post,potresti?voglio essere sicuro di aver capito bene.


Traduco: tu e Banshee siete qui oggi (a piantare zizzania) solo perchè la Cloaca Massima, un progetto in cui avete legittimamente creduto, è implosa (temporaneamente o no, lo scopriremo solo vivendo). 

Qui con grande fatica si è trovato un equilibrio (vero o falso, imposto o naturale, che può piacere o no, temporaneo o definitivo, ma comunque un equilibrio) ed è tornato un dibattito, un interesse e un piacere per molti utenti. 

Io non sono l'ideologo del forum, ma a differenza di quanto pensavo mesi fa (pace fra i popoli, riuniamoci tutti), oggi credo che: 1) chi non si adegua a questo clima e arrivi a piantare zizzania debba essere pesantemente ostracizzato e soggetto al più becero dei mobbing 2) chi ha scritto determinate schifezze nella Cloaca Massima e anche chi ha fatto finta di non leggerle non alzando nemmeno il dito davanti a determinate porcate debba essere ugualmente ostracizzato.

Le porcate potrei riportartele in privato se ti interessa sapere a cosa mi riferisco, ma mi vergogno di farlo qui.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siete le mie principesse rosa e miniponose e unicornose, col tutu' di tulle e le scarpine di Lelli Kelly


.
Sei il primo nick che metto in ignore. Sappilo:blank:


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io voglio G. Qui su tradì: )


G.  è  la mia musa

Devo dire,  per essere sincera,  che questo week end  io  ero contenta di averlo dove l'avevo:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siete le mie principesse rosa e miniponose e unicornose, col tutu' di tulle e le scarpine di Lelli Kelly


Tutù rosa,  vero? 

È importante!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> G.  è  la mia musa
> 
> Devo dire,  per essere sincera,  che questo week end  io  ero contenta di averlo dove l'avevo:rotfl::carneval:


Allora vogliamo la musa


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sei il primo nick che metto in ignore. Sappilo:blank:


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su Maremma maiala di sigari ne trovi quanti ne vuoi :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Di diverse proporzioni ho visto

...un training


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Traduco: tu e Banshee siete qui oggi (a piantare zizzania) solo perchè la Cloaca Massima, un progetto in cui avete legittimamente creduto, è implosa (temporaneamente o no, lo scopriremo solo vivendo).
> 
> Qui con grande fatica si è trovato un equilibrio (vero o falso, imposto o naturale, che può piacere o no, temporaneo o definitivo, ma comunque un equilibrio) ed è tornato un dibattito, un interesse e un piacere per molti utenti.
> 
> ...


Scusa ..equilibrio vero e naturale ..ci tengo: )


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutù rosa,  vero?
> 
> È importante!


Lo davo per scontato. Rosa,certo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12462


.
Non posso nemmeno scrivere che sono fedele...non sono credibile


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non posso nemmeno scrivere che sono fedele...non sono credibile


scacco matto allora


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> scacco matto allora


.
Ma possessiva e gelosa si


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lo davo per scontato. Rosa,certo.


Ti ringrazio...non potrei altrimenti


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Traduco: tu e Banshee siete qui oggi (a piantare zizzania) solo perchè la Cloaca Massima, un progetto in cui avete legittimamente creduto, è implosa (temporaneamente o no, lo scopriremo solo vivendo).
> 
> Qui con grande fatica si è trovato un equilibrio (vero o falso, imposto o naturale, che può piacere o no, temporaneo o definitivo, ma comunque un equilibrio) ed è tornato un dibattito, un interesse e un piacere per molti utenti.
> 
> ...


Vedi io con te non so mai come pormi.Non capisco se sei lo stesso che mi scrive in privato:quanto ti stimo...sei un grande...ti chiedo scusa...come hai fatto appena 4 mesi fa...
Poi sei pure carino,mi mandi notizie sul conte...li sei stato un genio...la storia del contatore...grande.

Poi te ne esci così.
Zizzania de che?
Io non credo in nessun progetto.Di cosa parli?
Ma questo tuo fare è un pizzico ambiguo.Mi stimi o non mi stimi?
Sono un grande o no?
A me il clima non piace e non ci sono spesso.
Non ho scritto nulla di là e farfalla può testimoniare.
Puoi fare quello che vuoi...ma fino ad un certo punto.
O sono un grande...o uno stronzo.
Che tu oggi mi dai del troll,sia a me che a banshee e l'ennesima uscita sbagliata che hai...noi cofronti di tutti e due.A sto giro con le tue scuse private tenderei a pulirmici il culo...quindi fammi capire..scrivimi pure privatamente...le scuse sarebbero dovute....


----------



## Piperita (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siete le mie principesse rosa e miniponose e unicornose, col tutu' di tulle e le scarpine di Lelli Kelly



Voglio anch'io il tutù e le Lelli kelly


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Voglio anch'io il tutù e le Lelli kelly
> 
> View attachment 12464


Caruccia: )


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Voglio anch'io il tutù e le Lelli kelly
> 
> View attachment 12464


ok, sei della scuderia di zio Nikko. Piccola faro' di te una stella


----------



## Piperita (30 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ok, sei della scuderia di zio Nikko. Piccola faro' di te una stella


Mi manca qualche passaggio...da quando sono diventata una ferrari?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi io con te non so mai come pormi.Non capisco se sei lo stesso che mi scrive in privato:quanto ti stimo...sei un grande...ti chiedo scusa...come hai fatto appena 4 mesi fa...
> Poi sei pure carino,mi mandi notizie sul conte...li sei stato un genio...la storia del contatore...grande.
> 
> Poi te ne esci così.
> ...


Infatti io e te ci si era chiariti nell'ottica di mettere fine a delle polemiche nate la scorsa estate. Stima/non stima. Sei grande/non sei grande. A un paio di utenti femmine in mp ho detto pure che le avrei sfondate a colpi di cazzo, quindi non fare il geloso.

Non capisco perchè tu sia qui al solo scopo di piantare zizzania. Non con me, con tutti. Partecipa alle discussioni e stop. Qui polemiche le portate solo tu e Banshee. Ma non è un' accusa. È un fatto. Se da 9 anni porti qualcosa qui, onora te stesso e non fare il troll.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che c'è più di una persona a cui farebbe piacere la tua presenza per poter parlare senza essere zittiti - io l'hjo scritto, anche la Matraini ed Ecate, non so se Farfalla ti ha riportato anche questo.


Ban, io sono totalmente disponibile a parlare con te, con Chiara, con Ecate, e con chiunque altro.
Come dal primo giorno che son qui

Se è loro interesse, io sono qui. Lo sanno

Si son mai fatte vive? Mai

Per me questo vuol dire che non hanno alcun interesse a un dialogo costruttivo con me.

Un dialogo sui concetti, e non sulle persone.

Ma se cambiassero idea, io sono qui, senza problema, pregiudizio, e a tasche vuote, senza amici da difendere né cazzi da occultare. 

A ragionare di concetti.
Come ho sempre fatto


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi manca qualche passaggio...da quando sono diventata una ferrari?


Puoi essere quello che vuoi. La scuderia ce l'aveva pure la buonanima di Schicchi


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ban, io sono totalmente disponibile a parlare con te, con Chiara, con Ecate, e con chiunque altro.
> Come dal primo giorno che son qui
> 
> Se è loro interesse, io sono qui. Lo sanno
> ...


io ho provato a parlare con te qui, più e più volte, sono state sempre chiuse le discussioni.
adesso sono venuta a scrivere soltanto per puntualizzare e precisare ciò che dico e faccio in altre parti - perché insomma io i nick li faccio non ho problemi,  qui i nick non vengono fatti ed è stato mio interesse chiedere.
questo interessamento è diventato "state trollando" ergo disturbate il regolare andamento di un forum, quindi che che ti devo dire, ognuno si tiene le proprie idee.

poi se qualcuno vuole spiegazioni del perché non mi cancello gliele do privatamente.

come ben saprai, la Matraini ed Ecate non fanno più parte di questo forum; se tante volte avrai interesse tu a parlare senza moderazione, senza chiusura di 3d, un confronto senza interventi esterni e senza inviti ad andarsene perchè state trollando, l'indirizzo lo conoscono in parecchi qui. 

un saluto alla mia guida preferita [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] (ti scrivo a breve) 
arrivederci!


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*No*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti io e te ci si era chiariti nell'ottica di mettere fine a delle polemiche nate la scorsa estate. Stima/non stima. Sei grande/non sei grande. A un paio di utenti femmine in mp ho detto pure che le avrei sfondate a colpi di cazzo, quindi non fare il geloso.
> 
> Non capisco perchè tu sia qui al solo scopo di piantare zizzania. Non con me, con tutti. Partecipa alle discussioni e stop. Qui polemiche le portate solo tu e Banshee. Ma non è un' accusa. È un fatto. Se da 9 anni porti qualcosa qui, onora te stesso e non fare il troll.


No,no.Io con te non avevo nulla da chiarire,sei tu dopo queste tue uscite del cazzo,che hai voluto chiarire...mesi fa.
Io con te credevo di non dover chiarire nulla,e ho ampiamente spiegato i motivi del mio star qui oggi..Se poi in futuro venir a salutare...e un problema...basta rappresentare la cosa,che eviterò.
é un fatto SOLO la tua ennesima uscita sgradevole,forse preferite chi vi insulta a distanza?,forse president è più il tuo stile....ho un altro stile,a me i privati paicciono poco...
Questa è la prima volta che siam rientrati io e ban,con educazione.
Onora te stesso e scusati con banshee...delle tue scuse sinceramente ora mi son anche stufato.
Ti ribadisco un concetto:
Io non ho detto nulla contro nessun se non verso ipazia..e solo di risposta.
E non leggo tutto quello che viene detto dall'altra parte..
Se avete da rispondere...io son andato...e mi son fatto sentire...ma tu sta cosa la sai.
Oggi il troll lo hai fatto tu...e non è la prima volta.Peccato.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho provato a parlare con te qui, più e più volte, sono state sempre chiuse le discussioni.
> adesso sono venuta a scrivere soltanto per puntualizzare e precisare ciò che dico e faccio in altre parti - perché insomma io i nick li faccio non ho problemi,  qui i nick non vengono fatti ed è stato mio interesse chiedere.
> questo interessamento è diventato "state trollando" ergo disturbate il regolare andamento di un forum, quindi che che ti devo dire, ognuno si tiene le proprie idee.
> 
> ...


Avevi ragione tu.Credo sia il caso di andare....Stiamo evidentente turbando un equilibrio.Buona serata


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho provato a parlare con te qui, più e più volte, sono state sempre chiuse le discussioni.
> adesso sono venuta a scrivere soltanto per puntualizzare e precisare ciò che dico e faccio in altre parti - perché insomma io i nick li faccio non ho problemi,  qui i nick non vengono fatti ed è stato mio interesse chiedere.
> questo interessamento è diventato "state trollando" ergo disturbate il regolare andamento di un forum, quindi che che ti devo dire, ognuno si tiene le proprie idee.
> 
> ...


Se non scrivono più perché han deciso di cancellarsi è una scelta loro, che conferma la non volontà di confronto

Se si parla NON di persone MA di concetti io credo che nessuno cancellerà nulla

Io di persone non ho mai parlato

Mai detto : Giulietta è una......

Mai

Quindi x me il problema non esiste ora come non esisteva ieri

Se lo hanno altri, comprenderai che io non posso risolverglielo

Comunque ci sono anche i pvt, se come dici tu c'è questo forte interesse


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi ragione tu.Credo sia il caso di andare....Stiamo evidentente turbando un equilibrio.Buona serata


certo che ho ragione, io ce l'ho sempre amore mio  

clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: )

comunque le vostre emoticon sono molto più belle!! che cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> certo che ho ragione, io ce l'ho sempre amore mio
> 
> clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: )
> 
> comunque le vostre emoticon sono molto più belle!! che cazzo.


Si ma dopo oggi...possiam pure dimenticarcele...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ovvia senza "schiacciare" skorpio ...tutti su Maremma maiala


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Avete finito di azzuffarvi qui? Pulite il casino che avete fatto e tornate nei ranghi. Che il regime militare del Forum non tollera queste derive.
10 giorni di consegna a tutti e 15 a Perplesso. Che non ha ottemperato all'obbligo di mantenere l'ordine. 

:mili:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete finito di azzuffarvi qui? Pulite il casino che avete fatto e tornate nei ranghi. Che il regime militare del Forum non tollera queste derive.
> 10 giorni di consegna a tutti e 15 a Perplesso. Che non ha ottemperato all'obbligo di mantenere l'ordine.
> 
> :mili:
> ...


Io posso consegnare giusto qualche foto ...quindi nel Week so in punizione?


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete finito di azzuffarvi qui? Pulite il casino che avete fatto e tornate nei ranghi. Che il regime militare del Forum non tollera queste derive.
> 10 giorni di consegna a tutti e 15 a Perplesso. Che non ha ottemperato all'obbligo di mantenere l'ordine.
> 
> :mili:
> ...










:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Vi presentiamo le nuove divise per il servizio d'ordine del Forum. Le ha scelto personalmente il nostro Admin.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete finito di azzuffarvi qui? Pulite il casino che avete fatto e tornate nei ranghi. Che il regime militare del Forum non tollera queste derive.
> 10 giorni di consegna a tutti e 15 a Perplesso. Che non ha ottemperato all'obbligo di mantenere l'ordine.
> 
> :mili:
> ...


Io non mi sono azzuffato con nessuno, però.. 

Ho dato disponibilità al dialogo.. Non alle zuffe, Almeno mi sembra.

Se poi qualcuno di questa conversazione scriverà: ma lo sapete quel merdone di Skorpio cosa ha detto? Etc.. Etc...

Io non ci posso fare nulla...

E mi piacerebbe immaginare che qualcuno dicesse: "guarda che quel merdone di Skorpio non ha scritto esattamente ciò che credi di aver letto tu.... Eh? Rileggi bene.. Non è esattamente cosi"

Mi piacerebbe.. Ma nella vita non si può aver tutto  e comunque io ci spero.

Ottimismo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vi presentiamo le nuove divise per il servizio d'ordine del Forum. Le ha scelto personalmente il nostro Admin.


Oh madonna ..co so freddo :rofl:


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]...io voglio questa...mi sento molto cappuccetto rosso...

View attachment 12485

...al lupastro cattivo ci penso io


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_Admin_...io voglio questa...mi sento molto cappuccetto rosso...
> 
> View attachment 12485
> 
> ...al lupastro cattivo ci penso io


a parte che se tagghi admin non rispondo io  rintronata

tu come cappuccetto rosso sei credibile come una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte che se tagghi admin non rispondo io  rintronata
> 
> tu come cappuccetto rosso sei credibile come una banconota da 17 euro



uff!!

adesso chi mi risponde??? Tu hai poteri decisionali? 

Io sono molto cappuccetto rosso invece! Moltissimissimo!! 

Guarda l'allegato...la divisa è splendida!! 
Io non sono così tettodotata, ma sto bene coi corpetti, quindi potrebbe benissimo andare! E quel cappuccio è magnifico! 

Ps: son troppo piccolina per quelle divise teutoniche!!!! (e i tacconi mi fan scomodo!)


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff!!
> 
> adesso chi mi risponde??? Tu hai poteri decisionali?
> 
> ...


Io l'allegato non lo vedo..uffa :incazzato::incazzato:

Cmq fatti un giro su lightinthebox con G. 
Clicca dove c'è costumi sensuali..e divertitevi. Prezzi stracciati e robe davvero belle. Trovi anche cappuccetto rosso secondo me. O forse quello lo trovi su Costumi Manga (o una roba del genere).

Buscopann

PS. Guarda..se [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non ci sente te lo regalano i maschietti del Forum il costumino. Famo 'na colletta. Poi però al prossimo raduno vieni con quello :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (30 Gennaio 2017)

Su su, facciamo i seri...qua ci vuole qualcuno in divisa


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io l'allegato non lo vedo..uffa :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Cmq fatti un giro su lightinthebox con G.
> Clicca dove c'è costumi sensuali..e divertitevi. Prezzi stracciati e robe davvero belle. Trovi anche cappuccetto rosso secondo me. O forse quello lo trovi su Costumi Manga (o una roba del genere).
> ...


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

questa cappuccetto...col suo lupo cattivo 

Mi segno il sito...

Anche se abbiamo gusti...come dire..particolari ecco! :carneval:

dopo cena apro un 3d di divise...qui siamo limitati...ho visto un mantello e un corpetto...:inlove:

eh...bisogna scegliere la location giusta allora :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Boh*

Io non capisco davvero.
Ci sono persone che si sono impegnate per conoscermi personalmente, altre che mi hanno chiesto amicizia su fb per togliermela dopo una settimana (forse volevano vedere se ero abbastanza brutta/vecchia/scema mah) altre chi mi hanno chiesto consigli in privato per mesi o anni per poi trattarmi come uno straccio da buttare nella spazzatura e non ho battuto ciglio. Non ho cancellato o bloccato su fb queste persone che mi hanno usata e derisa.
Non leggo di là. Dovrei iscrivermi e me ne guardo bene.
Chi ha sollevato tutto il bailamme l'estate scorsa si deve solo vergognare.
Si devono vergognare le donne che hanno voluto interpretare le tenere fanciulle insidiate dal cattivo Admin che ha abusato del suo potere (neanche fosse il presidente del consiglio e proprietario di TV che avrebbe potuto farle lavorare) scrivendo loro in privato per mesi o anni con contenuti che non conosco, ma immagino graditi se non sono stati stroncati. Si devono vergognare perché ho letto tenere fanciulle descrivere come e quando hanno gradito rapporti tradizionali, anali, saffici e di gruppo e poi definirsi o lasciarsi definire molestate per dei messaggi privati che erano stati alimentati per mesi.
Ma chi si vuole prendere in giro?!
La polemica successiva altrove è degna di maturità da seconda media (per non offendere dolci creature dell'asilo che hanno diritto al loro egocentrismo e al "non ti faccio più da amica/o) ed è di livello postribolare. 
E se qualcuno si offende forse non si rende conto di quello che ha scritto liberamente di sé.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Su su, facciamo i seri...qua ci vuole qualcuno in divisa
> 
> View attachment 12488





ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 12491


A me piacciono entrambe


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> questa cappuccetto...col suo lupo cattivo
> 
> Mi segno il sito...
> 
> ...


Ci troviamo su maremma maiala? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piacciono entrambe


Oggi faccio la rompi coglioni: odio i travestimenti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi faccio la rompi coglioni: odio i travestimenti


Non dirlo a me 
Non mi è neanche mai piaciuto carnevale


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi faccio la rompi coglioni: odio i travestimenti


Maremma!!! e il pelo no ...e i travestimenti no ..e alcune posizioni no :rotfl: me fai morì


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me
> Non mi è neanche mai piaciuto carnevale


Eccone un'altra


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma!!! e il pelo no ...e i travestimenti no ..e alcune posizioni no :rotfl: me fai morì


Oooh finalmente! E diciamocelo.
Anzi digiamogelo (come dice La Russa)

Che io utente indifeso e sbandato, con tutti questi NO avrei dovuto persino sperare in un SI, quella sera maledetta!!

Io non sono stato incoraggiato! E sono innocente!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma!!! e il pelo no ...e i travestimenti no ..e alcune posizioni no :rotfl: me fai morì


E ma siete voi che vi va bene tutto, mica colpa mia 
Allora facciamo così:
No alla donna dominatrice, quindi frusta frustini ecc ecc 
No ai travestimenti
No solo alla posizione per il sesso orale con lei sopra 
Direi che c'è molto altro o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh finalmente! E diciamocelo.
> Anzi digiamogelo (come dice La Russa)
> 
> Che io utente indifeso e sbandato, con tutti questi NO avrei dovuto persino sperare in un SI, quella sera maledetta!!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: io già immagino 
Ti guardava ..e subito "no" !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi faccio la rompi coglioni: odio i travestimenti





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me
> Non mi è neanche mai piaciuto carnevale


Io pure al matrimonio me sò travestito :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ma siete voi che vi va bene tutto, mica colpa mia
> Allora facciamo così:
> No alla donna dominatrice, quindi frusta frustini ecc ecc
> No ai travestimenti
> ...


Incontentabile


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh finalmente! E diciamocelo.
> Anzi digiamogelo (come dice La Russa)
> 
> Che io utente indifeso e sbandato, con tutti questi NO avrei dovuto persino sperare in un SI, quella sera maledetta!!
> ...


Ma sei senza vergogna!
Ma una ti viene a prelevare in hotel e ti riaccompagna in hotel due volte...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..e dai su 
Pazienza è andata non facciamoci un dramma, hai perso un po' di credibilità ma pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: io già immagino
> Ti guardava ..e subito "no" !!! :rotfl:


Ripeto per l'ultima volta
Ha scritto decine di volte che se invita a cena è perché c'è un dopo
Ha raccontato una bugia. E che sarà mai


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei senza vergogna!
> Ma una ti viene a prelevare in hotel e ti riaccompagna in hotel due volte...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..e dai su
> Pazienza è andata non facciamoci un dramma, hai perso un po' di credibilità ma pazienza


Sembri un tassista :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ma siete voi che vi va bene tutto, mica colpa mia
> Allora facciamo così:
> No alla donna dominatrice, quindi frusta frustini ecc ecc
> No ai travestimenti
> ...


NO all'olio!! 

NO al giovanotto gay

NO!! NO!! NO!! 

Ti devi mettere Grillo come Avatar :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto per l'ultima volta
> Ha scritto decine di volte che se invita a cena è perché c'è un dopo
> Ha raccontato una bugia. E che sarà mai


chiacchierone pure lui :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembri un tassista :rotfl:


Sono la tassista ufficiale del forum da sempre infatti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io pure al matrimonio me sò travestito :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Vero!
Io un po', in effetti.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiacchierone pure lui :carneval:


É [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] che vive ancora nell'illusione


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Su su, facciamo i seri...qua ci vuole qualcuno in divisa
> 
> View attachment 12488


Bellissima divisa..cambierei le calze però 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiacchierone pure lui :carneval:





farfalla ha detto:


> É [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] che vive ancora nell'illusione


C'è ne fossero come me..e invece ve dovete accontentà dello scorpione chiacchierone 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> NO all'olio!!
> 
> NO al giovanotto gay
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah ah ah ah o un Grillo parlante


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io pure al matrimonio me sò travestito :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Cioè...ma ti tu sei sposato  a carnevale...il martedì grasso ...ad Halloween?


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco davvero.
> Ci sono persone che si sono impegnate per conoscermi personalmente, altre che mi hanno chiesto amicizia su fb per togliermela dopo una settimana (forse volevano vedere se ero abbastanza brutta/vecchia/scema mah) altre chi mi hanno chiesto consigli in privato per mesi o anni per poi trattarmi come uno straccio da buttare nella spazzatura e non ho battuto ciglio. Non ho cancellato o bloccato su fb queste persone che mi hanno usata e derisa.
> Non leggo di là. Dovrei iscrivermi e me ne guardo bene.
> Chi ha sollevato tutto il bailamme l'estate scorsa si deve solo vergognare.
> ...


Brunè..
Sinceramente non capisco neppure che senso aveva solo salutare. Tanto si sapeva a dire qualcosa in più di un semplice ciao finiva così.
Non era certamente passato a trovare i parenti 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè...ma ti tu sei sposato  a carnevale...il martedì grasso ...ad Halloween?


Non puoi neanche immaginare cosa ci siamo inventata io e la Tachi 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è ne fossero come me..e invece ve dovete accontentà dello scorpione chiacchierone
> 
> Buscopann


fa pure rima :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non puoi neanche immaginare cosa ci siamo inventata io e la Tachi
> 
> Buscopann


spiegando in mp


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..
> /
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brunè..
> Sinceramente non capisco neppure che senso aveva solo salutare. Tanto si sapeva a dire qualcosa in più di un semplice ciao finiva così.
> Non era certamente passato a trovare i parenti
> 
> Buscopann


Io sono incapace di rancore per queste cazzate.
Però non prendiamoci in giro.
Che ci fosse un nutrito gruppo di persone che cercava sesso, e qualcuno l'abbia fortunatamente trovato, non è un mistero per nessuno, ma fare finta di essere scandalizzate o molestate è veramente ridicolo. Il fatto che su questo si sia voluto vedere una difesa delle libertà costituzionali grida vendetta per chi per la libertà ha davvero rischiato qualcosa.
Qua c'è stata gente che cornifica tutti che ha avuto il coraggio di sentirsi tradita in un forum!:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> spiegando in mp


Matrimonio medievale. Ci ha pure ripreso la televisione. 
Poi appena riesco a stare di nuovo con calma al PC ti spiego meglio in privato 

 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] hanno visto pure le foto e stranamente sono anCora in buoni rapporti con me. Evidentemente hanno avuto compassione :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matrimonio medievale. Ci ha pure ripreso la televisione.
> Poi appena riesco a stare di nuovo con calma al PC ti spiego meglio in privato
> 
> @_Brunetta_ e @_farfalla_ hanno visto pure le foto e stranamente sono anCora in buoni rapporti con me. Evidentemente hanno avuto compassione :carneval:
> ...


Ma no è stato bellissimo!
Del resto anch'io mi sono sposata in allegria.
È dopo che ci vuole serietà.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matrimonio medievale. Ci ha pure ripreso la televisione.
> Poi appena riesco a stare di nuovo con calma al PC ti spiego meglio in privato
> 
> [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] hanno visto pure le foto e stranamente sono anCora in buoni rapporti con me. Evidentemente hanno avuto compassione :carneval:
> ...


Maremma in un castello ?! Figo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono incapace di rancore per queste cazzate.
> Però non prendiamoci in giro.
> Che ci fosse un nutrito gruppo di persone che cercava sesso, e qualcuno l'abbia fortunatamente trovato, non è un mistero per nessuno


Temo di cominciare a capire perché qualcuna ce l 'ha con me.... 

Oh no.... Che coglione... 

Mi serve una tisana x riprendermi


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Temo di cominciare a capire perché qualcuna ce l 'ha con me....
> 
> Oh no.... Che coglione...
> 
> Mi serve una tisana x riprendermi


TUMP  e skorpio svenne


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono incapace di rancore per queste cazzate.
> Però non prendiamoci in giro.
> Che ci fosse un nutrito gruppo di persone che cercava sesso, e qualcuno l'abbia fortunatamente trovato, non è un mistero per nessuno, ma fare finta di essere scandalizzate o molestate è veramente ridicolo. Il fatto che su questo si sia voluto vedere una difesa delle libertà costituzionali grida vendetta per chi per la libertà ha davvero rischiato qualcosa.
> Qua c'è stata gente che cornifica tutti che ha avuto il coraggio di sentirsi tradita in un forum!:facepalm:


Non è questione di rancore. Ma di ignorare chi è qui solo per far rissa. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma in un castello ?! Figo


Durante una rievocazione storica medievale. Tutti in abito..pure gli invitati.
Avevamo pure i musici e gli artisti medievali al ristorante :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Durante una rievocazione storica medievale. Tutti in abito..pure gli invitati.
> Avevamo pure i musici e gli artisti medievali al ristorante :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Cacchio cose in grande ... 
Pure gli invitati :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Temo di cominciare a capire perché qualcuna ce l 'ha con me....
> 
> Oh no.... Che coglione...
> 
> Mi serve una tisana x riprendermi


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è questione di rancore. Ma di ignorare chi è qui solo per far rissa.
> 
> Buscopann


Ignorare è una mia grande abilità.
Però qualche volta le cose le dico.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio cose in grande ...
> Pure gli invitati :up:


Scherzi a parte. È venuto proprio bene. Pure la fede particolare ci siamo fatti fare (elegante cmq).
I nostri abiti li ha cuciti jna modellista di un negozio da sposa. Rossi ovviamente. 
Scommetto che stai sbombando per vedere le foto :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte. È venuto proprio bene. Pure la fede particolare ci siamo fatti fare (elegante cmq).
> I nostri abiti li ha cuciti jna modellista di un negozio da sposa. Rossi ovviamente.
> Scommetto che stai sbombando per vedere le foto :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh beh vorrei ben dire ...foto


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ignorare è una mia grande abilità.
> Però qualche volta le cose le dico.


Sì..quando ci può essere un confronto non sto mai zitto neppure io.
Ma ormai certi utenti li conosco. È assolutamente inutile. Una mera perdita di tempo che sottrae tempo al lavoro e al cazzeggio.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Quotate peggio di Lothar voi due :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quotate peggio di Lothar voi due :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Dal cell non riesco a modificare
Zitto che stasera gioca lo spezia e se mi va bene non se ne accorge


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..





farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu sotto la gonna hai controllato ?


Io no.. Però ho fatto lavorare la fantasia....


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dal cell non riesco a modificare
> Zitto che stasera gioca lo spezia e se mi va bene non se ne accorge


Tranquilla..se si accorge e si incazza facciamo scoppiare un nuovo ammutinamento. Lo mettiamo davanti a una scelta: o il Forum o la macchinetta dei cappuccini 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tranquilla..se si accorge e si incazza facciamo scoppiare un nuovo ammutinamento. Lo mettiamo davanti a una scelta: o il Forum o la macchinetta dei cappuccini
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tranquilla..se si accorge e si incazza facciamo scoppiare un nuovo ammutinamento. Lo mettiamo davanti a una scelta: o il Forum o la macchinetta dei cappuccini
> 
> Buscopann


Tradigate 2?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tranquilla..se si accorge e si incazza facciamo scoppiare un nuovo ammutinamento. Lo mettiamo davanti a una scelta: o il Forum o la macchinetta dei cappuccini
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non c'ha nemmeno la macchinetta dei cappuccini


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io l'allegato non lo vedo..uffa :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Cmq fatti un giro su lightinthebox con G.
> Clicca dove c'è costumi sensuali..e divertitevi. Prezzi stracciati e robe davvero belle. Trovi anche cappuccetto rosso secondo me. O forse quello lo trovi su Costumi Manga (o una roba del genere).
> ...


nun la provocare che questa ce viene davero conciata così


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io l'allegato non lo vedo..uffa :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Cmq fatti un giro su lightinthebox con G.
> Clicca dove c'è costumi sensuali..e divertitevi. Prezzi stracciati e robe davvero belle. Trovi anche cappuccetto rosso secondo me. O forse quello lo trovi su Costumi Manga (o una roba del genere).
> ...


 ma lavori per quel sito? Lo consigli a tutti, no forse dopo tot clienti ti omaggiano del costumino del mese:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> É [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] che vive ancora nell'illusione


 cosa mi sono persa,? Quale illusione, se mi fai un sunto meglio  se no devo andare indietro a leggere


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nun la provocare che questa ce viene davero conciata così


dubito ci sarebbe dispiacere 


...prrrrrrrrr


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dal cell non riesco a modificare
> Zitto che stasera gioca lo spezia e se mi va bene non se ne accorge





Buscopann ha detto:


> Tranquilla..se si accorge e si incazza facciamo scoppiare un nuovo ammutinamento. Lo mettiamo davanti a una scelta: o il Forum o la macchinetta dei cappuccini
> 
> Buscopann


vi ho già prenotato il biglietto per Oymyakon


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi ho già prenotato il biglietto per Oymyakon


Ha cambiato destinazione :rofl:  Siberia?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si devono vergognare perché ho letto tenere fanciulle descrivere come e quando hanno gradito rapporti tradizionali, anali, saffici e di gruppo e poi definirsi o lasciarsi definire molestate per dei messaggi privati che erano stati alimentati per mesi.


Detto così parrebbe che chi descriva qui la propria sessualità, specialmente se "ampia" oppure appaia una donna "leggera" negli argomenti debba essere più soggetta alle molestie o più tollerante alle molestie o più resistente alle molestie rispetto alle probe intellettuali.

Così cadi e scadi nell'equivoco della minigonna, per cui ad una vestita in modo succinto se le palpano il culo se l'è cercata. Io penso che parlare di sesso qui sia necessario ed opportuno e sia segno di sentirsi a proprio agio e sia lo scopo ultimo della nuova sezione riservata. Questo tipo di confronto si è perso (c'è mai stato?) e andrebbe ritrovato uno spazio dove il giudizio sulle fantasie e le pratiche sessuali sia escluso e in cui semplicemente si possa esprimere anche questa parte di ognuno in libertà e in ottica di confronto, non di etichettatura. Il messaggio che esprimersi ti rende vulnerabile non deve passare perché non è vero.

Lo schifo della scorsa estate è stato semmai programmare (come predetto mesi prima dalle Cassandre portatrici di sventura) una tempesta contro perplesso per sfilargli il forum, costruendo insinuazioni sul detto/non detto (non lo dico ma te lo faccio capire), enfatizzando broccolamenti fantozziani, demolendo la persona e non il ruolo, costruendo un pathos di lagrime ed emozioni degno di una situazione post stupro, insinuando la lettura degli mp senza prove, anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Detto così parrebbe che chi descriva qui la propria sessualità, specialmente se "ampia" oppure appaia una donna "leggera" negli argomenti debba essere più soggetta alle molestie o più tollerante alle molestie o più resistente alle molestie rispetto alle probe intellettuali.
> 
> Così cadi e scadi nell'equivoco della minigonna, per cui ad una vestita in modo succinto se le palpano il culo se l'è cercata. Io penso che parlare di sesso qui sia necessario ed opportuno e sia segno di sentirsi a proprio agio e sia lo scopo ultimo della nuova sezione riservata. Questo tipo di confronto si è perso (c'è mai stato?) e andrebbe ritrovato uno spazio dove il giudizio sulle fantasie e le pratiche sessuali sia escluso e in cui semplicemente si possa esprimere anche questa parte di ognuno in libertà e in ottica di confronto, non di etichettatura. Il messaggio che esprimersi ti rende vulnerabile non deve passare perché non è vero.
> 
> Lo schifo della scorsa estate è stato semmai programmare (come predetto mesi prima dalle Cassandre portatrici di sventura) una tempesta contro perplesso per sfilargli il forum, costruendo insinuazioni sul detto/non detto (non lo dico ma te lo faccio capire), enfatizzando broccolamenti fantozziani, demolendo la persona e non il ruolo, costruendo un pathos di lagrime ed emozioni degno di una situazione post stupro, insinuando la lettura degli mp senza prove, anzi.


C'è una bella differenza tra indossare quello che ci pare ed essere stuprata e esprimere la propria libertà sessuale e fingere di offendersi per dialoghi tra adulti. Proposte oscene non le ha denunciate nessuno. Se ti scrivessi che ti propongo rapporti a tre (dopo quello che hai scritto) potresti gentilmente declinare perché non ti piaccio, ma non sentirti molestato. In effetti non mi sentirei molestata nemmeno io, che mi sono dichiarata contraria, al massimo ti direi "ma sei scemo?"
Lo schifo è stato senz'altro programmato.
Ma la parte della ragazzina molestata offende le ragazzine molestate.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra indossare quello che ci pare ed essere stuprata e esprimere la propria libertà sessuale e fingere di offendersi per dialoghi tra adulti. Proposte oscene non le ha denunciate nessuno. Se ti scrivessi che ti propongo rapporti a tre (dopo quello che hai scritto) potresti gentilmente declinare perché non ti piaccio, ma non sentirti molestato. In effetti non mi sentirei molestata nemmeno io, che mi sono dichiarata contraria, al massimo ti direi "ma sei scemo?"
> Lo schifo è stato senz'altro programmato.
> *Ma la parte della ragazzina molestata offende le ragazzine molestate*.


Questo fu l'aspetto che mandò su tutte le furie [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. E chi non è idiota sa benissimo perché. Ma colui che è in malafede (o magari anche troppo stupido per capirlo quando manca la malafede) ovviamente ha pensato bene di ridicolizzarla.

Ma sappiamo bene cosa è successo durante la Rivoluzione Francese no? L'esaltazione popolare e la logica della folla generano mostri e finisci sulla ghigliottina semplicemente per il fatto che magari facevi la cacca troppo scura.

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matrimonio medievale. Ci ha pure ripreso la televisione.
> Poi appena riesco a stare di nuovo con calma al PC ti spiego meglio in privato
> 
> @_Brunetta_ e @_farfalla_ hanno visto pure le foto e stranamente sono anCora in buoni rapporti con me. Evidentemente hanno avuto compassione :carneval:
> ...


Io ho visitato il castello di Valvasone durante la manifestazione medievale su Marco Polo...bellissima esperienza!!!


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io ho visitato il castello di Valvasone durante la manifestazione medievale su Marco Polo...bellissima esperienza!!!


A Valvasone fanno una delle rievocazioni storiche più belle a cui abbia mai assistito. Era la nostra prima scelta per il matrimonio. Ma non ci hanno permesso di sposarci in quei giorni 

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra indossare quello che ci pare ed essere stuprata e esprimere la propria libertà sessuale e fingere di offendersi per dialoghi tra adulti. Proposte oscene non le ha denunciate nessuno. Se ti scrivessi che ti propongo rapporti a tre (dopo quello che hai scritto) potresti gentilmente declinare perché non ti piaccio, ma non sentirti molestato. In effetti non mi sentirei molestata nemmeno io, che mi sono dichiarata contraria, al massimo ti direi "ma sei scemo?"
> Lo schifo è stato senz'altro programmato.
> Ma la parte della ragazzina molestata offende le ragazzine molestate.


Su quello che è successo la scorsa estate sfondi una porta aperta. Il mio ragionamento va oltre la farsa del cappuccino gate, che è stata una commedia di livello infimo.

Mi riferisco al pimcipio in generale e al fatto che "siccome hai detto xxx posso sentirmi in diritto di yyy": dipende dal contesto, dal grado di confidenza, dai toni, dai segnali che l'altro/a mi manda. Certo se dopo un "no grazie", rientri nei ranghi parlare di "molestia" è esagerato (visto da uomo)


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra indossare quello che ci pare ed essere stuprata e esprimere la propria libertà sessuale e* fingere di offendersi per dialoghi tra adulti*. Proposte oscene non le ha denunciate nessuno. Se ti scrivessi che ti propongo rapporti a tre (dopo quello che hai scritto) potresti gentilmente declinare perché non ti piaccio, ma non sentirti molestato. In effetti non mi sentirei molestata nemmeno io, che mi sono dichiarata contraria, al massimo ti direi "ma sei scemo?"
> Lo schifo è stato senz'altro programmato.
> *Ma la parte della ragazzina molestata offende le ragazzine molestate*.


è anche qui che sta il laido equivoco su cui si è giocato molto.

è qui che si è sempre sfuggiti al confronto sul CONCETTO per scivolare laidamente nel giudizio di ruolo.

Perché confrontarsi su quel concetto nerettato dava fastidio, dire che se un uomo fa una proposta non c'è reato e non c'è nulla per cui cascare dalle nuvole DAVA FASTIDIO

perché c'era da scendere sul RUOLO per arrivare a dire che un signor X non può fare l'admin per N motivi legati a tipologie di approcci con altre utenti femminili.

perché delle donne e di EVENTUALI molestie o baccagliamenti reiterati (vedi secondo neretto) non gliene fregava un cazzo a nessuno/a  era solo una comoda scusa per arrivare a dire quanto ho scritto nel precedente periodo

sostenere quel teorema e rinforzarlo, questo serviva: un signor X non può fare l'admin per N motivi legati a tipologie di approcci con altre utenti femminili.


e proprio per questo mi sento di continuare a dire in tutta serenità che LA DONNA è stata USATA e molta UTENZA FEMMINILE è stata usata.

ed è qui che si scappa imprecando.. quando è su questi concetti che io ho chiesto confronto.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Questo tipo di confronto si è perso (c'è mai stato?) e andrebbe ritrovato uno spazio dove il giudizio sulle fantasie e le pratiche sessuali sia escluso e in cui semplicemente si possa esprimere anche questa parte di ognuno in libertà e in ottica di confronto,


Non dimentichiamo che la sessualità individuale è tuttora privilegiato strumento di ricatto e dileggio quando le cose in una coppia cominciano a andar male.

(Non mi scopava piu  voleva sempre scopare, si faceva le seghe con i giornaletti, nel pc sapessi le porcate di foto, era una ninfomane, etc....) per puri scopi utilitaristici


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2017)

*Buscopan*



ipazia ha detto:


> Orribili quelli che sputano nel piatto dove hanno mangiato, ma mai quanto quelli che mangiano nel piatto dove hanno sputato. (cit)
> 
> ..tradotto: ognuno si nutre di quel che può...


Buscopan,non sono venuto a cercare nessuna rissa,son venuto a ripondere a questo.
Sei davvero il solito piccolo uomo,un pagnisteo continuo fra abbandoni e patetici rientri.Ti ho sempre definito tale in tempi non sospetti,e tale sei rimasto,al netto dello sforzo che ci metti, nel tentar di far ridere,cosa che ti è sempre riuscita male!
Quando parli di me sciacquati la bocca!


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei senza vergogna!
> Ma una ti viene a prelevare in hotel e ti riaccompagna in hotel due volte...cosa dovevo fare per incoraggiarti di più..e dai su
> Pazienza è andata non facciamoci un dramma, hai perso un po' di credibilità ma pazienza





farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto per l'ultima volta
> Ha scritto decine di volte che se invita a cena è perché c'è un dopo
> Ha raccontato una bugia. E che sarà mai


----------



## ipazia (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12499


:rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12499


.
Tu ti saresti comportato cosi?


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tu ti saresti comportato cosi?


così come sGorpio ? ma quello va' a tisane dai....lo sai.
Pure te...su.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Detto così parrebbe che chi descriva qui la propria sessualità, specialmente se "ampia" oppure appaia una donna "leggera" negli argomenti debba essere più soggetta alle molestie o più tollerante alle molestie o più resistente alle molestie rispetto alle probe intellettuali.
> 
> Così cadi e scadi nell'equivoco della minigonna, per cui ad una vestita in modo succinto se le palpano il culo se l'è cercata. Io penso che parlare di sesso qui sia necessario ed opportuno e sia segno di sentirsi a proprio agio e sia lo scopo ultimo della nuova sezione riservata. Questo tipo di confronto si è perso (c'è mai stato?) e andrebbe ritrovato uno spazio dove il giudizio sulle fantasie e le pratiche sessuali sia escluso e in cui semplicemente si possa esprimere anche questa parte di ognuno in libertà e in ottica di confronto, non di etichettatura. Il messaggio che esprimersi ti rende vulnerabile non deve passare perché non è vero.
> 
> Lo schifo della scorsa estate è stato semmai programmare (come predetto mesi prima dalle Cassandre portatrici di sventura) una tempesta contro perplesso per sfilargli il forum, costruendo insinuazioni sul detto/non detto (non lo dico ma te lo faccio capire), enfatizzando broccolamenti fantozziani, demolendo la persona e non il ruolo, costruendo un pathos di lagrime ed emozioni degno di una situazione post stupro, insinuando la lettura degli mp senza prove, anzi.


Dunque 
Parlerò di me cosicché nessuno avrà problemi
Sono 4 anni a febbraio che navigo su tradinet e di proposte anche dirette " se vengo dalle tue parti e ci si incontra si scopa?" Ovviamente ne ho ricevuto come ho ricevuto attenzioni e corteggiamenti più o meno accentuati 
Come ho reagito ? dicendo un semplice...no grazie 
E beninteso nel caso mi fosse andato a genio il soggetto mi sarei riservata di dire "si" 

E siccome ho detto no (e talvolta ho detto no avendo un  grado di confidenza tale che intuivo c'era un ulteriore interesse al di fuori delle 2 parole intercorse in pvt.) ..non mi sono sentita molestata perché non erano molestie ma semplici approcci ...normali ...come capitano nel reale 

 badate bene almeno due di coloro che mi hanno approcciato erano abbastanza chiacchierati perche pare e veniva scritto in chiaro  lo facessero così un po' Random con l'utenza femminile e anche in quel caso non mi sono nemmeno sognata di scatenare un processo forumistica  perché ritengo che ogni donna sana ed equilibrata sa cavarsela con un semplice NO 


però quando gli interessi sono altri allora capisco che tutto cambia ed è utile mazzolare un coglione come il Perpli ...che è  coglione lo ribadisco 

forse è sfuggito ai fini lettori ciò che ho già scritto 
 rabarbaro (letto con i miei occhi ) invitò perplesso a leggere gli mp suoi che si scambiava con l'utenza contestatrice e nello stesso periodo una utente andava inviando mp per dire che era tanto disoiaciuta ma perplesso secondo lei si leggeva gli mp ...grande amica del rabbi ovviamente .
..ma pensa che casualità..periodo novembre/dicembre 2015..vi suggerisce qualcosa ?

Altro aneddoto che ho già citato ma chissà come mai vengo letta solo se scrivo capra
Fui avvertita in mp "tempo prima" tenetelo a mente  che si stava scatenando un caos contro perplesso e che Falcor avrebbe dato il la ..cosa poi puntualmente accaduta ..non mi fu spiegata la natura del caos io non chiesi oltre ..certo non immaginavo...
Secondo voi  l'utente era una specie di Cassandra oppure nulla era spontaneo ma tutto ben organizzato? Riflettete

E vogliamo parlare delle utenti che andavano a chiedere ad altre utenti se erano state molestate da perplesso ? Ma voi cosa pensate mi volesse chiedere caciotta quando in privato su wa senza avere alcuna confidenza con me mi venne a rompere i coglioni mentre ero al mare 

E poi esordi che si era fatta una cultura su di me..allora le personcine che hanno sparlato di me con caciotta hanno il fegato di esporsi o al solito sono codardi..? .ah no forse preferiscono sparlare con allusioni e frecciatine .. "i geni del male " 

Potrei dire ben altro ma purtroppo devo tutelare persone che non devono rischiare nulla per la falsità e le minacce di altri utenti ....e non sto parlando di perplesso come soggetto da tutelare  ...ovviamente

Che lui è stato abbastanza coglione da fidarsi di gente di una pochezza infinita ...infinita 
E con questo chiudo e non replico a nulla a parte alle personcine che sono andate a sparlare di me con caciotta...se vogliono fare un mea culpa io sono qui ....
In chiaro possono spiegare perché e cosa hanno detto di me 
Resto in fiduciosa attesa...tanto vi dovevo; )


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ... Ho letto....

Ehm... Stamani anziché la tisana credo che mi ci voglia un "Rabarbaro" ...

Zucca..... Grazie...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ... Ho letto....
> 
> Ehm... Stamani anziché la tisana credo che mi ci voglia un "Rabarbaro" ...
> 
> Zucca..... Grazie...


Io sto andando a prendere un cappuccino...:rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sto andando a prendere un cappuccino...:rofl:


Bevuto. Bello caldo
Un po amarino però....

Beh.. Queste righe (scherzi a parte) svelano inequivocabilmente e fatti alla mano, che "il disegno" dietro le povere fanciulle indifese, non era solo fantasia di qualche sciabigotto 

Il fumo che io respiravo era quello. 

Ora c'è anche l'arrosto


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dunque
> Parlerò di me cosicché nessuno avrà problemi
> Sono 4 anni a febbraio che navigo su tradinet e di proposte anche dirette " se vengo dalle tue parti e ci si incontra si scopa?" Ovviamente ne ho ricevuto come ho ricevuto attenzioni e corteggiamenti più o meno accentuati
> Come ho reagito ? dicendo un semplice...no grazie
> ...


Scrivilo che mi hai tirato il due di picche. Fai i nomi per dio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sto andando a prendere un cappuccino...:rofl:


Sono entrata troppo tardi, da quello che sono riuscita a leggere, meglio di Beautiful. Ma è finita o c'è il sequel?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scrivilo che mi hai tirato il due di picche. Fai i nomi per dio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


"_due di coloro che mi hanno approcciato erano abbastanza chiacchierati  perche pare e veniva scritto in chiaro  lo facessero così un po' Random  con l'utenza femminile_". Stavo aspettando che si palesasse l'altro. Perchè l'identikit è il mio.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "_due di coloro che mi hanno approcciato erano abbastanza chiacchierati  perche pare e veniva scritto in chiaro  lo facessero così un po' Random  con l'utenza femminile_". Stavo aspettando che si palesasse l'altro. Perchè l'identikit è il mio.


Veramente con me non ci hai mai provato ..stronzetto che non sei altro


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "_due di coloro che mi hanno approcciato erano abbastanza chiacchierati  perche pare e veniva scritto in chiaro  lo facessero così un po' Random  con l'utenza femminile_". Stavo aspettando che si palesasse l'altro. Perchè l'identikit è il mio.


Vergognati

Molestare utenti indifese.. Mi fai venir l'amaro in bocca...

Ah già, quello già ce l ho x via del rabarbaro


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono entrata troppo tardi, da quello che sono riuscita a leggere, meglio di Beautiful. Ma è finita o c'è il sequel?


.
Il problema è che non è mai iniziata, se non nella testa di qualcuno


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il problema è che non è mai iniziata, se non nella testa di qualcuno


Comunque dissentì con Fiammetta circa il "ben organizzato"

Come ho scritto questa estate (e mi ripeto) chi ha organizzato questa sceneggiata non è in grado neanche di organizzare una partita di rubamazzo

Senza offesa x gli organizzatori..


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il problema è che non è mai iniziata, se non nella testa di qualcuno


Comunque dissento con Fiammetta circa il "ben organizzato"

Come ho scritto questa estate (e mi ripeto) chi ha organizzato questa sceneggiata non è in grado neanche di organizzare una partita di rubamazzo

Senza offesa x gli organizzatori..


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bevuto. Bello caldo
> Un po amarino però....
> 
> Beh.. Queste righe (scherzi a parte) svelano inequivocabilmente e fatti alla mano, che "il disegno" dietro le povere fanciulle indifese, non era solo fantasia di qualche sciabigotto
> ...


con patate ovviamente...ora vediamo chi confessa di esser stato/a la gola profonda con  caciotta


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scrivilo che mi hai tirato il due di picche. Fai i nomi per dio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


manco tu ci hai provato :rotfl: stronzetto (2)
Ora poi c'è  Ovidio...non si quaglia nulla :rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque dissentì con Fiammetta circa il "ben organizzato"
> 
> Come ho scritto questa estate (e mi ripeto) chi ha organizzato questa sceneggiata non è in grado neanche di organizzare una partita di rubamazzo
> 
> Senza offesa x gli organizzatori..


.
Io ho da sempre un'altra idea su cosa sia accaduto
Sbagliando è stata cavalcata un'onda che ha mandato anche chi aveva intenzioni giuste dalla parte del torto
Però capendo da chi partiva l'onda avrebbero dovuto smorzare la cosa e poi affrontare temi seri


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io ho da sempre un'altra idea su cosa sia accaduto
> Sbagliando è stata cavalcata un'onda che ha mandato anche chi aveva* intenzioni giuste dalla parte del torto*
> Però capendo da chi partiva l'onda avrebbero dovuto smorzare la cosa e poi affrontare temi seri


è proprio qui il punto quando dico che qui tanta utenza è stata usata... e a sua insaputa e a sua inconsapevolezza

non è difficile da capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io ho da sempre un'altra idea su cosa sia accaduto
> Sbagliando è stata cavalcata un'onda che ha mandato anche chi aveva intenzioni giuste dalla parte del torto
> Però capendo da chi partiva l'onda avrebbero dovuto smorzare la cosa e poi affrontare temi seri


 Adesso pure l'onda!!!! troppo complicato:rotfl:ma questo revival  perchè è successo ancora qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque dissento con Fiammetta circa il "ben organizzato"
> 
> Come ho scritto questa estate (e mi ripeto) chi ha organizzato questa sceneggiata non è in grado neanche di organizzare una partita di rubamazzo
> 
> Senza offesa x gli organizzatori..


Io già dissi che se dovevo andare in guerra con certo alleato.. sarei morta prima di metter il naso fuori dalla porta ..altro che il cancro..fulminata così

E mi devono pure ringraziare che al Perpli di non procedere con le denuncie...appurato che c'era materiale  iosa tra diffamazione e altro..sono stata io ..con il senno del poi non so se  rifarei questo favore ai disonesti 
E ce ne è  voluto per convincerlo a star buono 
Mi sono messa la mano sul cuore che andar a rovinare gente per un forum è  veramente improponibile ...pero a qualcuno una botta del genere avrebbe fatto un gran bene ..si chiama svegliacoglioni :rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con patate ovviamente...ora vediamo *chi confessa *di esser stato/a la gola profonda con  caciotta


i culi pieni di popò vanno sempre risparmiati dalla vergogna degli sguardi del pubblico

anche se qualche odoraccio in giro io questa estate l'ho sentito... eccome se l'ho sentito, purtroppo l'ho anche scritto

Ma a posteriori sono per l'indulgenza e per la comprensione, sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono entrata troppo tardi, da quello che sono riuscita a leggere, meglio di Beautiful. Ma è finita o c'è il sequel?


no no nessun sequel solo io che cerco chi confessi cosa ha detto nei miei confronti


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io già dissi che se dovevo andare in guerra con certo alleato.. sarei morta prima di metter il naso fuori dalla porta ..altro che il cancro..fulminata così
> 
> E mi devono pure ringraziare che al Perpli di non procedere con le denuncie...appurato che c'era materiale  iosa tra diffamazione e altro..sono stata io ..con il senno del poi non so se  rifarei questo favore ai disonesti
> E ce ne è  voluto per convincerlo a star buono
> Mi sono messa la mano sul cuore che andar a rovinare gente per un forum è  veramente improponibile ...pero a qualcuno una botta del genere avrebbe fatto un gran bene ..si chiama svegliacoglioni :rofl:


Serve indulgenza e comprensione... hai fatto benissimo se hai consigliato così...

sono ragazzi....


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

Capisco l'incazzatura di Fiamma ma personalmente la chiuderei qui, se no dicono che pure qui si sparla "di quelli di la" cosa che invece non è .

E personalmente non sono nemmeno filogovernativo, anzi rompo le palle al pisano (  ) piu' volte e non fa' una piega.

Shalom


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Capisco l'incazzatura di Fiamma ma personalmente la chiuderei qui, se no dicono che pure qui si sparla "di quelli di la" cosa che invece non è .
> 
> E personalmente non sono nemmeno filogovernativo, anzi rompo le palle al pisano (  ) piu' volte e non fa' una piega.
> 
> Shalom


.
Quoto
chiudiamola
E' talmente evidente quello che è successo che anche continuare a parlarne da solo peso a chi fa finta di non aver capito

Tu tra pisano e le faccine innamorate a me rischi molto più del ban, sappilo:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> i culi pieni di popò vanno sempre risparmiati dalla vergogna degli sguardi del pubblico
> 
> anche se qualche odoraccio in giro io questa estate l'ho sentito... eccome se l'ho sentito, purtroppo l'ho anche scritto
> 
> Ma a posteriori sono per l'indulgenza e per la comprensione, sempre.


No no la frase di caciotta la scrisse in chiaro ovviamente forte del fatto che aveva le spalle coperte da chi ? 
Quindi chi ha alimentato caciotta ora me lo viene a dire in chiaro, nel caso


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Capisco l'incazzatura di Fiamma ma personalmente la chiuderei qui, se no dicono che pure qui si sparla "di quelli di la" cosa che invece non è .
> 
> E personalmente non sono nemmeno filogovernativo, anzi rompo le palle al pisano (  ) piu' volte e non fa' una piega.
> 
> Shalom


W PISA :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Quoto
> chiudiamola
> E' talmente evidente quello che è successo che anche continuare a parlarne da solo peso a chi fa finta di non aver capito
> ...


Vabbè  se qualcuno si volesse scusare con me ..sono qui


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no la frase di caciotta la scrisse in chiaro ovviamente forte del fatto che aveva le spalle coperte da chi ?
> Quindi chi ha alimentato caciotta ora me lo viene a dire in chiaro, nel caso


io a Cacio non ho detto una sola cosa brutta, una che sia una..

in compenso mi ha sistematicamente ricoperto di insulti :mexican:

gli feci una sola domanda, per chiarire a tutta l'utenza in mezzo alla quale aveva sparso ogni che, me la ricordo benissimo: Dice il vero Perplesso quando sostiene che......................(omissis)

non ha mai risposto. bastava un Si o un NO

nella sua mancata risposta ha autocertificato la (poca) pulizia del suo culo, purtroppo. 


e lo sa.

Peccato che chi l'avesse eventualmente mandata allo sbaraglio non gli abbia prima dato una robusta annusata

usata anche lei.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè  se qualcuno si volesse scusare con me ..sono qui


dubito che qualcuno si scuserà, nè con te nè con me.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè  se qualcuno si volesse scusare con me ..sono qui





perplesso ha detto:


> dubito che qualcuno si scuserà, nè con te nè con me.


.
Secondo me ci invecchiate
E poi vi fidereste delle scuse?
Io quando subisco cattiverie immotivate e volute con le scuse mi ci pulisco il culo. Scusate la finezza


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Secondo me ci invecchiate
> E poi vi fidereste delle scuse?
> Io quando subisco cattiverie immotivate e volute con le scuse mi ci pulisco il culo. Scusate la finezza


mi fiderei se fossero accompagnate dalla richiesta di cancellazione immediata


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Secondo me ci invecchiate
> E poi vi fidereste delle scuse?
> Io quando subisco cattiverie immotivate e volute con le scuse mi ci pulisco il culo. Scusate la finezza


Ma.manco arrivano figurati


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi fiderei *se fossero accompagnate *dalla richiesta di cancellazione immediata


o magari da una bevuta, magari un Rabarbaro...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Su quello che è successo la scorsa estate sfondi una porta aperta. Il mio ragionamento va oltre la farsa del cappuccino gate, che è stata una commedia di livello infimo.
> 
> Mi riferisco al pimcipio in generale e al fatto che "siccome hai detto xxx posso sentirmi in diritto di yyy": dipende dal contesto, dal grado di confidenza, dai toni, dai segnali che l'altro/a mi manda. Certo se dopo un "no grazie", rientri nei ranghi parlare di "molestia" è esagerato (visto da uomo)


Ma pure da donna! Altrimenti potrei essere una molestatrice o una stalker perfino io!
Suvvia!


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> manco tu ci hai provato :rotfl: stronzetto (2)
> Ora poi c'è  Ovidio...non si quaglia nulla :rofl:


Che palle..arrivo sempre dopo 

Vabbè..vai di mano su Maremma Maiala :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che palle..arrivo sempre dopo
> 
> Vabbè..vai di mano su Maremma Maiala :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Oggi non ci son  passata...novità?


----------



## Piperita (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Valvasone fanno una delle rievocazioni storiche più belle a cui abbia mai assistito. Era la nostra prima scelta per il matrimonio. Ma non ci hanno permesso di sposarci in quei giorni
> 
> Buscopann


fotine anche per me please


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi non ci son  passata...novità?


novità clamorose
foto di gente che tromba


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> novità clamorose
> foto di gente che tromba


Azz arrivo


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azz arrivo



Oviiiiiiiiiiiiidiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooo ....... fermalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oviiiiiiiiiiiiidiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooo ....... fermalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


Ndo sta ... Non c'è  :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubito che qualcuno si scuserà, nè con te nè con me.


È più facile che lo Spezia vinca la Champion's League :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È più facile che lo Spezia vinca la Champion's League :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


sono d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È più facile che lo Spezia vinca la Champion's League :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


stardo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso pure l'onda!!!! troppo complicato:rotfl:ma questo revival  perchè è successo ancora qualcosa?


In realtà nulla. È arrivato qualcuno..ma solo per salutare eh? Mica per altro 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> fotine anche per me please


Devo cominciare a fare come Corona? 

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Devo cominciare a fare come Corona?
> 
> Buscopann


Vorrei solo vedere i vestiti del matrimonio,  puoi anche decapitare tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Devo cominciare a fare come Corona?
> 
> Buscopann


Foto foto foto


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Vorrei solo vedere i vestiti del matrimonio,  puoi anche decapitare tutti





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Foto foto foto


Seee...così poi ci aprono pure un Forum nuovo con le mie foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Foto foto foto





Piperita ha detto:


> Vorrei solo vedere i vestiti del matrimonio,  puoi anche decapitare tutti


Magari più tardi vediamo se metterne una su Maremma maiala

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Seee...così poi ci aprono pure un Forum nuovo con le mie foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari più tardi vediamo se metterne una su Maremma maiala
> 
> Buscopann


Eeehh: )


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E con questo chiudo e non replico a nulla a parte alle personcine che sono andate a sparlare di me con caciotta...se vogliono fare un mea culpa io sono qui ....
> In chiaro possono spiegare perché e cosa hanno detto di me
> Resto in fiduciosa attesa...tanto vi dovevo; )


Sono molto dispiaciuto che nessuno abbia dato qualche spiegazione al post di Fiammy

Avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni, anche quando sono cacate, è necessario, oltre i 18 anni.

È assumersi le proprie responsabilità, non solo quando c'è da ricever applausi

E comunque voglio essere molto chiaro: io questo punto non lo mollo, e aspetto

Perché non mi rassegnero' mai a vedere lo Spezia in Champions league


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono molto dispiaciuto che nessuno abbia dato qualche spiegazione al post di Fiammy
> 
> Avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni, anche quando sono cacate, è necessario, oltre i 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Due piccioni con una fava ...mi sa che lo Spezia aspetta


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono molto dispiaciuto che nessuno abbia dato qualche spiegazione al post di Fiammy
> 
> Avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni, anche quando sono cacate, è necessario, oltre i 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Aspetta e spera Skorpio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io sinceramente non vedo come si possa sperare chiarezza da chi ha messo radici nel torbido. Sinceramente non capisco neppure perché si perda a tempo a rispondere. 
Ripeto..è un po' come dare la biada agli asini. Che dopo mangiato poi ragliano ancora più forte nella stalla accanto.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera Skorpio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io sinceramente non vedo come si possa sperare chiarezza da chi ha messo radici nel torbido. Sinceramente non capisco neppure perché si perda a tempo a rispondere.
> Ripeto..è un po' come dare la biada agli asini. Che dopo mangiato poi ragliano ancora più forte nella stalla accanto.
> ...


Giusto.
Però dopo mesi buttarla lì che c'è chi mi ha chiesto consigli per anni mi sembrava doveroso.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Però dopo mesi buttarla lì che c'è chi mi ha chiesto consigli per anni mi sembrava doveroso.


Oddio..sta roba me l'ero persa. Ma in genere sono talmente distratto che non mi sorprende 

Ti chiedevano consigli di cucina? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Oddio..sta roba me l'ero persa. Ma in genere sono talmente distratto che non mi sorprende
> 
> Ti chiedevano consigli di cucina? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


No. Varie persone su vari argomenti. Poi sono diventata una cretina.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Varie persone su vari argomenti. Poi sono diventata una cretina.


E' accaduto anche a me. E senza che mi avessero mai chiesto consigli.
Dalle stelle alle stalle :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Varie persone su vari argomenti. Poi sono diventata una cretina.





Buscopann ha detto:


> E' accaduto anche a me. E senza che mi avessero mai chiesto consigli.
> Dalle stelle alle stalle :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma se ripudiate il Perpli tornate ad esser intelligenti :rotfl: provare per credere


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se ripudiate il Perpli tornate ad esser intelligenti :rotfl: provare per credere


Per ripudiare qualcuno bisognerebbe essere sodali prima.
Ho solo visto la assurdità del bailamme.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Varie persone su vari argomenti. Poi sono diventata una cretina.


Io credo (ed è un ragionamento assolutamente generico) che siamo un po tutti destinati, nostro malgrado, a finire in fondo a un cesso.

La differenza la fa l'uscire dalla tazza prima che venga tirata la corda.

Ma per far  questo serve la consapevolezza che siamo lentamente  stati sospinti dentro al cesso, in modo da uscirne x tempo, sfilandosi...

E sta qui l'aspetto difficile, e talvolta penoso, della cui prospettiva appropriarsi


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera Skorpio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io sinceramente non vedo come si possa sperare chiarezza da chi ha messo radici nel torbido


Io ho fiducia... 

Chiamami scemo, 
Chiamami illuso...

ma sono fatto cosi....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo (ed è un ragionamento assolutamente generico) che siamo un po tutti destinati, nostro malgrado, a finire in fondo a un cesso.
> 
> La differenza la fa l'uscire dalla tazza prima che venga tirata la corda.
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia un problema scatologico :mexican:
Io non mi sento stronza comunque.
Semmai lo è chi usa chi può senza farsi problemi.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*

e con oggi.... sono 3 mesi che non prendo un rosso....  

eeeehhhh si........


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e con oggi.... sono 3 mesi che non prendo un rosso....
> 
> eeeehhhh si........


:rotfl:io non li ho mai dato quindi non dar conto su di me ...io cazzio  direttamente :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e con oggi.... sono 3 mesi che non prendo un rosso....
> 
> eeeehhhh si........


tiè, così ti rilassi un po'. Per il rosso basta chiedere.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e con oggi.... sono 3 mesi che non prendo un rosso....
> 
> eeeehhhh si........


Così sarai contento [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]..ma non chiedermelo troppo spesso eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Così sarai contento [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]..ma non chiedermelo troppo spesso eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie... Grazie...

Com'è umano, lei....


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie... Grazie...
> 
> Com'è umano, lei....


Scambiamoci i nostri rossi in segno di reciproca stima.

:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scambiamoci i nostri rossi in segno di reciproca stima.
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ma un semplice vaffa No?:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Scambiamoci i nostri rossi in segno di reciproca stima.
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ora sono al cellulare e non posso, ma alla prima occasione non manchero'


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma un semplice vaffa No?:rotfl:


Il rosso è più bello.. Sa di frustrazione


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il rosso è più bello.. Sa di frustrazione


Rosso sangue :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il rosso è più bello.. Sa di frustrazione





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rosso sangue :carneval:


Mi sono sposato in rosso. Volevo dirgli che lo amavo :inlove:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e con oggi.... sono 3 mesi che non prendo un rosso....
> 
> eeeehhhh si........



.
Che commenti da battute di un ragazzino delle elementari 

non me lo aspettavo da te


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono sposato in rosso. Volevo dirgli che lo amavo :inlove:
> 
> Buscopann


Alé la nuova coppia skorpio-Busco 
Tutti su maremma maiala !!!!!:carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ripudiare qualcuno bisognerebbe essere sodali prima.


In teoria sì. Però pare che per quanto riguarda l'inchiesta  Cappuccinopoli basti scrivere qui per essere sodali. Io  recentissimamente sono stato insultato in privato con "Ora capisco anche  l'affinità  con il disagiato di perplesso" (giuro!). Tradotto: c'è un rapporto di  causa-effetto tra l'essere delle merde e scrivere qui. Però poi subito dopo tiscrivono "no, guarda: della logica noi/voi io me ne fotto" e sono superiore a queste cose.

Per il vulgo il mio movente ad esempio è l'essere "cuckold riconoscente" (boom!). 

Cioè:  siccome perplesso (di cui non conosco nemmeno la mail, non solo il  numero di telefono, a differenza di chi lo osteggia) mi avrebbe scopato  la moglie (a sua insaputa e ad insaputa di mia moglie) io segaiolo  guardone per riconoscenza gli avrei prestato il servigio di  energumeno-in-punta-di-tastiera.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cioè:  siccome perplesso (di cui non conosco nemmeno la mail, non solo il  numero di telefono, a differenza di chi lo osteggia) mi avrebbe scopato  la moglie (a sua insaputa e ad insaputa di mia moglie) io segaiolo  guardone per riconoscenza gli avrei prestato il servigio di  energumeno-in-punta-di-tastiera.


Che bella carriera.... Complimenti!

E.... Tutto questo senza raccomandazioni?.. Appero


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> In teoria sì. Però pare che per quanto riguarda l'inchiesta  Cappuccinopoli basti scrivere qui per essere sodali. Io  recentissimamente sono stato insultato in privato con "Ora capisco anche  l'affinità  con il disagiato di perplesso" (giuro!). Tradotto: c'è un rapporto di  causa-effetto tra l'essere delle merde e scrivere qui. Però poi subito dopo tiscrivono "no, guarda: della logica noi/voi io me ne fotto" e sono superiore a queste cose.
> 
> Per il vulgo il mio movente ad esempio è l'essere "cuckold riconoscente" (boom!).
> 
> Cioè:  siccome perplesso (di cui non conosco nemmeno la mail, non solo il  numero di telefono, a differenza di chi lo osteggia) mi avrebbe scopato  la moglie (a sua insaputa e ad insaputa di mia moglie) io segaiolo  guardone per riconoscenza gli avrei prestato il servigio di  energumeno-in-punta-di-tastiera.


Ma tu ti ci incazzi? Ma te l'ho detto sono capreeeee e lascia belare che poi magari fanno anche un formaggio discreto essu' 
Fatti una risata 
Il messaggio sopra indicato è  riservato agli utenti che hanno denigrato il president 
Pregasi astenersi replicare  a chi non c'è ...chi è  stato zitto disapprovando..chi era distratto.chi si stava infilando le dita nel naso e non ha seguito..chi si stava ravanando per qualche pulce di troppo ed ha perso l'attimo ..per il resto c'è  Mastercard 
Tu mio giovine amico vieni su Maremma maiala che ho aperto un 3D SERIO ...incredibile ma vero


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che bella carriera.... Complimenti!
> 
> E.... Rutto questo senza raccomandazioni?.. Appero


io penso  che piu stronzo di  te non ce n'è :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> In teoria sì. Però pare che per quanto riguarda l'inchiesta  Cappuccinopoli basti scrivere qui per essere sodali. Io  recentissimamente sono stato insultato in privato con "Ora capisco anche  l'affinità  con il disagiato di perplesso" (giuro!). Tradotto: c'è un rapporto di  causa-effetto tra l'essere delle merde e scrivere qui. Però poi subito dopo tiscrivono "no, guarda: della logica noi/voi io me ne fotto" e sono superiore a queste cose.
> 
> Per il vulgo il mio movente ad esempio è l'essere "cuckold riconoscente" (boom!).
> 
> Cioè:  siccome perplesso (di cui non conosco nemmeno la mail, non solo il  numero di telefono, a differenza di chi lo osteggia) mi avrebbe scopato  la moglie (a sua insaputa e ad insaputa di mia moglie) io segaiolo  guardone per riconoscenza gli avrei prestato il servigio di  energumeno-in-punta-di-tastiera.


trombare a propria insaputa mi mancava.....

ragazzi, stiamo dando troppo rilievo a chi vive solo per questo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> trombare a propria insaputa mi mancava.....
> 
> ragazzi, stiamo dando troppo rilievo a chi vive solo per questo.


Garantire la sussistenza è un atto dovuto..

Chi vive solo di questo ha riserve fino alla fine dell'inverno...

Facendo un filino di dieta (che non farebbe nemmeno male) può anche arrivare alle porte dell'estate....

E dopo..... Si vedrà


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu ti ci incazzi? Ma te l'ho detto sono capreeeee e lascia belare che poi magari fanno anche un formaggio discreto essu'
> Fatti una risata
> Il messaggio sopra indicato è  riservato agli utenti che hanno denigrato il president
> Pregasi astenersi replicare  a chi non c'è ...chi è  stato zitto disapprovando..chi era distratto.chi si stava infilando le dita nel naso e non ha seguito..chi si stava ravanando per qualche pulce di troppo ed ha perso l'attimo ..per il resto c'è  Mastercard
> Tu mio giovine amico vieni su Maremma maiala che ho aperto un 3D SERIO ...incredibile ma vero


Ma no! Non mi incazzo affatto. Anche perchè io ho sempre denigrato alla grande.
Era solo una risposta alla frase intelligente di Brunetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma no! Non mi incazzo affatto. Anche perchè io ho sempre denigrato alla grande.
> Era solo una risposta alla frase intelligente di Brunetta.


Ok perfetto


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma no! Non mi incazzo affatto. Anche perchè io ho sempre denigrato alla grande.
> Era solo una risposta alla frase intelligente di Brunetta.


ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


.
Per un attimo ho avuto paura che gli chiedessi qualcosa della moglie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusate non ho potuto resistere


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


Sti cazzi perple' sarà l'effetto lungo Barbarella? :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


PirlalosaichedistecosenedobbiamoparlareinmpchepoisiaccorgonochegliabbiamoinculatoilforumconilgolpetipoquellodiErdoganper scopare.
ohmiamogliemidicedichiedertiquandofaiilbis.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> PirlalosaichedistecosenedobbiamoparlareinmpchepoisiaccorgonochegliabbiamoinculatoilforumconilgolpetipoquellodiErdoganper scopare.
> ohmiamogliemidicedichiedertiquandofaiilbis.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grazie di esistere


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> PirlalosaichedistecosenedobbiamoparlareinmpchepoisiaccorgonochegliabbiamoinculatoilforumconilgolpetipoquellodiErdoganper scopare.
> ohmiamogliemidicedichiedertiquandofaiilbis.


Lo stavo per scrivere io :rotfl: socio occulto :rotfl:
Beato chi vive di stronzate campera' 100 anni


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> PirlalosaichedistecosenedobbiamoparlareinmpchepoisiaccorgonochegliabbiamoinculatoilforumconilgolpetipoquellodiErdoganper scopare.
> ohmiamogliemidicedichiedertiquandofaiilbis.


eccoperchèinizioconunpunto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> eccoperchèinizioconunpunto


:rofl: sescriviamocosicimettiamotreorealeggere


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho il problema di non aver mai capito i pettegolezzi :facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: sescriviamocosicimettiamotreorealeggere


tiseichiesteperchèmettoilpunto?
.
ecco cosa devo fare per rispondere citando , che ne so  a me lo fa forse anche al Presidente:up:


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> eccoperchèinizioconunpunto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: sescriviamocosicimettiamotreorealeggere


iostogirovebannotuttievemannopureascavareinminiera


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il problema di non aver mai capito i pettegolezzi :facepalm:


.
perchè tu non sei una delle comari:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> PirlalosaichedistecosenedobbiamoparlareinmpchepoisiaccorgonochegliabbiamoinculatoilforumconilgolpetipoquellodiErdoganper scopare.
> ohmiamogliemidicedichiedertiquandofaiilbis.


Ioviregaloquestononsisamai


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> iostogirovebannotuttievemannopureascavareinminiera


Haistaccatoleparolenonvale


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> iostogirovebannotuttievemannopureascavareinminiera


.
non posso soffro di mal di schiena ho una certa età e mettiamoci pure dolori alle ginocchia ma si per finire le spalle fanno un rumore come se ci fosse sabbia, ma l'altro funziona bene e come dico sempre bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo solo che deve avere una certa rendita  la mia di pensione è pochina


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


Parecchio.
Considerando che chi entra qui da home page x una visitina fugace, in 50 casi su 100 è potenzialmente interessato


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parlando di affari, visto che stamattina mi è arrivata un'offerta da un tale che organizza speed dates che vuole pubblicizzarsi su Tradinet, secondo te che cifra potrei chiedergli?


Un buono per 30 cappuccini (ogni 5 in regalo una brioche) 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un buono per 30 cappuccini (ogni 5 in regalo una brioche)
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl: mettiamo su un bar ...? Colazioni...brunch...happy hour...serate a tema ? 
Tu che tema scegli ? :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: mettiamo su un bar ...? Colazioni...brunch...happy hour...serate a tema ?
> Tu che tema scegli ? :rofl:


Io alla maturità ho scelto quello di attualità. Mi hanno detto che avevo delle idee del cazzo sull'ambiente :facepalm:

Se aprite un bar io faccio quello che beve 


Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io alla maturità ho scelto quello di attualità. Mi hanno detto che avevo delle idee del cazzo sull'ambiente :facepalm:
> 
> Mi sa che me la cavo molto meglio quando il tema è l'aperitivo. Io farei un patatina party se vi va bene. Che la patata non passa mai di moda
> 
> Buscopann


Tu mangi le patatine ed io i cetriolini


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Siiamo talmente dei cazzari che non si può neppure fare un discorso serio. Neppure quand si parla di soldi :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siiamo talmente dei cazzari che non si può neppure fare un discorso serio. Neppure quand si parla di soldi :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


cioè il tizio è  serio speed date in varie città di Italia...e noi stiamo ad aprì un bar :rotfl:
Vabbè domani apro "tradibar" :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cioè il tizio è  serio speed date in varie città di Italia...e noi stiamo ad aprì un bar :rotfl:
> Vabbè domani apro "tradibar" :rotfl:


Ok ok..

Forse abbiamo trovato il modo di farci ridare i soldi da [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION].

Chiamate sto tizio :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok ok..
> 
> Forse abbiamo trovato il modo di farci ridare i soldi da [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION].
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Gli speed date li trovo fantastici.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli speed date li trovo fantastici.


Alé  si fa l'affare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli speed date li trovo fantastici.


Per quattro spicci siete disposti a rinnegare anni e anni e anni di militanza antimodernista, cazzo. :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per quattro spicci siete disposti a rinnegare anni e anni e anni di militanza antimodernista, cazzo. :carneval:


:rotfl: ma poi la Bruni mi si tuffa sugli speed date
Incredibile


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli speed date li trovo fantastici.


.
fortuna  che c'è internet ma nun se pò specificare in italiano?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per quattro spicci siete disposti a rinnegare anni e anni e anni di militanza antimodernista, cazzo. :carneval:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma poi la Bruni mi si tuffa sugli speed date
> Incredibile


Non ci sono di età adeguata, ma io ho sempre capito i primi due minuti se un uomo mi piaceva. Il resto della serata è sempre stata imbarazzante.
In questi ultimi anni ho provato inutilmente a vedere se cambiavo disponibilità con la frequentazione, ma appunto senza cambiamenti.


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci sono di età adeguata, ma io ho sempre capito i primi due minuti se un uomo mi piaceva. Il resto della serata è sempre stata imbarazzante.
> In questi ultimi anni ho provato inutilmente a vedere se cambiavo disponibilità con la frequentazione, ma appunto senza cambiamenti.


.
 sei di un altra pasta  sempre detto che sei speciale :up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sei di un altra pasta  sempre detto che sei speciale :up:


No...non sono speciale, sono strana :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No...non sono speciale, sono strana :carneval:


.
dici?
peccato che sia occupato mi sarei fatto avanti almeno mi toglievo questo dubbio:up:, chissà  solo vedendomi e sentire la mia particolare voce potevo colpirti


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> dici?
> peccato che sia occupato mi sarei fatto avanti almeno mi toglievo questo dubbio:up:, chissà  solo vedendomi e sentire la mia particolare voce potevo colpirti


Dubito :carneval::rotfl:
Ma non è detto che colpisca io...


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dubito :carneval::rotfl:
> Ma non è detto che colpisca io...


.
ecco perchè mi toglievo lo sfizio e come dice il proverbio : mai dire mai
Pensi che sia troppo giovane per te ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ecco perchè mi toglievo lo sfizio e come dice il proverbio : mai dire mai
> Pensi che sia troppo giovane per te ?


:bleble:


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :bleble:


.
cattiva tanto non mi scoraggi:bacio:sono un gentleman


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> cattiva tanto non mi scoraggi:bacio:sono un gentleman


Mi dai della vecchia e sono permalosa Io?!


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli speed date li trovo fantastici.


Momento serietà.

Una mia amica ha conosciuto suo marito a uno Speed date.
Sono sposati da 5 anni più  o meno è hanno una splendida bimba.

Quindi..vai di Speed Date e fati pagare bene [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Momento serietà.
> 
> Una mia amica ha conosciuto suo marito a uno Speed date.
> Sono sposati da 5 anni più  o meno è hanno una splendida bimba.
> ...


Ma ci sta capiterà  pure questo indubbiamente


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2017)

*eccallà*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dai della vecchia e sono permalosa Io?!


.
quando mai  , ho solo detto che sei vicina a me  intendendo più consona :up:
è un complimento


----------



## Ross (2 Febbraio 2017)

Sa...Sa...Prova...mesà che mi ha bannato il Perplesso. 


(appare uno strano messaggio all'accesso.)

Vabbè, care cose ragazzuoli di tradinet.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Sa...Sa...Prova...mesà che mi ha bannato il Perplesso.
> 
> 
> (appare uno strano messaggio all'accesso.)
> ...


Se scrivi non ti ha bannato fava ...comunque adieu


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ah ah mamma mia ...annamo bene :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mi accadono cose nel profilo..che voi umani non potete nemmeno immaginarvi...

(tratto da Perplade Runner)

:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi accadono cose nel profilo..che voi umani non potete nemmeno immaginarvi...
> 
> (tratto da Perplade Runner)
> 
> ...


Io non ho capito se è  un modo per rientrare spavaldamente (se no di la mi sa gli tirano le pietre se ricomcia a scrivere normalmente senza fa il bucciotto. .anatema) o è  stato ingaggiato per una pièce teatrale comica e sta a fa le prove :rotfl:
Morirò  co Sto atroce dubbio ...temo :rofl:
Vabbè oggi ho giornatina piena ci si ribecca


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Sa...Sa...Prova...mesà che mi ha bannato il Perplesso.
> 
> 
> (appare uno strano messaggio all'accesso.)
> ...


Ciao  [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] .. Questo non è un modo costruttivo di ricercare un dialogo.

E voglio pensare che lo sai benissimo...

Ricorda a chi scrive e legge altrove che c'è un post di  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che sanguina da ieri l'altro, sempre qui in angolo dello sfogo...

È il momento di vedere chi ha il coraggio di rispondere delle sue azioni, o la codardia di girare prudentemente alla larga, dopo tutto il caos che è scoppiato.

Noi attendiamo (poco) fiduciosi

E il post di  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] continua a sanguinare.....


----------



## Ross (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito se è  un modo per rientrare spavaldamente (se no di la mi sa gli tirano le pietre se ricomcia a scrivere normalmente senza fa il bucciotto. .anatema) o è  stato ingaggiato per una pièce teatrale comica e sta a fa le prove :rotfl:
> Morirò  co Sto atroce dubbio ...temo :rofl:
> Vabbè oggi ho giornatina piena ci si ribecca







(Sei la groupie più avvelenata, noto...)


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Battute a parte,
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] , io mi sono fatto assolutamente i cazzi miei quando l'altra volta sei comparso. Anche perché forse io e te non abbiamo mai scambiato neppure mezza parola, quindi figurati che astio ci possa essere tra di noi (pari a zero elevato all'infinito).
Io penso che se tu voglia scrivere qui non ci sarebbe davvero nessun problema. Ci sono svariati thread nel confessionale, altri su Mondo Reale, altri ancora su Amore e Sesso, nell'area giochi.

Non capisco invece il senso di rientrare solo nell'angolo dello sfogo per togliersi evidentemente qualche sassolino dalle scarpe (e non diciamo che non è così..suvvia..siamo mica tra bambini dell'asilo). 
Fare la battutina, venire inevitabilmente aggrediti da qualcuno e poi lamentarsi che qui c'è gente incazzata, rancorosa, col dente avvelenato ecc.
E' un po' come se io, con la sciarpa della Juve, vado nella curva del Toro a salutare facendo pure la battutina. Se mi danno due schiaffoni non è certo colpa loro (o comunque solo loro).
Penso che intervenendo tranquillamente nei thread dove vuoi dire la tua, vedrai che nessuno ti prenderà a male parole o ti emarginerà. E probabilmente determinati dissapori di diluiranno fino a scomparire.

Intervenendo come stai facendo invece dai proprio un'altra idea, che non è certamente quella di passare da queste parti per salutare i "vecchi" amici.

Buscopann


----------



## Ross (2 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao  @_Ross_ .. Questo non è un modo costruttivo di ricercare un dialogo.
> 
> E voglio pensare che lo sai benissimo...
> 
> ...


Non devo costruire un bel niente, Skorpio. Leggo quel messaggio all'accesso...cerco di capire se sono stato sfrattato. 

Vabbè, vado a pigliar pietre in faccia dall'altra parte.


----------



## Ross (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Battute a parte,
> @_Ross_ , io mi sono fatto assolutamente i cazzi miei quando l'altra volta sei comparso. Anche perché forse io e te non abbiamo mai scambiato neppure mezza parola, quindi figurati che astio ci possa essere tra di noi (pari a zero elevato all'infinito).
> Io penso che se tu voglia scrivere qui non ci sarebbe davvero nessun problema. Ci sono svariati thread nel confessionale, altri su Mondo Reale, altri ancora su Amore e Sesso, nell'area giochi.
> 
> ...


Il tuo intervento è sensato e maturo. 
Condivido la tua analisi, hai ragione su tutta la linea.  

Un saluto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> View attachment 12518
> 
> 
> 
> (Sei la groupie più avvelenata, noto...)


Ma avvelenata de che anzi ironica e vedi di fatti una risata evidentemente hai provato ad entrare su Maremma maiala ma non hai accesso 
Facevo prima a scrivere perché qui non posso entrare ? Perché è  zona hot e ci entra solo chi ha determinato requisiti che sono tra le altre cose un rispetto per questo posto e una certa frequenza nello scrivere...quindi l'avvelenato sei tu che invece di fare le domande coerenti ...tiri il sasso per capire quanto fa rumore 

Ross spassionatamente comincia a ragionare con la tua capoccia e smetti di farti tirare i fili 
Poi oh fai come vuoi  ciao bello


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao  [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] .. Questo non è un modo costruttivo di ricercare un dialogo.
> 
> E voglio pensare che lo sai benissimo...
> 
> ...


Ma figurati ignorato e iniz la campagna oer screditarmi che tecnicamente equivale a darmi ragione ...abboccano come Lucci 
Proprio un forum libero..
Via vado a pescare  o suvvia che c'ho da fare 
:rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Non devo costruire un bel niente, Skorpio. Leggo quel messaggio all'accesso...cerco di capire se sono stato sfrattato.
> 
> Vabbè, vado a pigliar pietre in faccia dall'altra parte.


Ross.. Le spiegazioni tecniche si chiedono ai tecnici, e in privato..

Non si buttano provocatoriamente in pubblico x far intendere chissà cosa a chissà chi

Mi dispiace tirarti giù le mutande, cosi come so che chi ce l avesse con me è perché gli ho tirato giù le mutande e c'è rimasto male.

Ma la cacca l ha fatta lui, e l odore è suo.

Ti informo che se hai problemi tecnici (come chiunque di noi li avesse) le modalità di segnalazione sono diverse da quelle che hai usato.

In privato e alla amministrazione.

Non fate queste figure da biscari x una coccola di una femmina, forza!!!!!

Porco zio!!!


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> View attachment 12518
> 
> 
> 
> (Sei la groupie più avvelenata, noto...)


se provi ad entrare su Maremma Maiala, non avendo l'abilitazione, è normale che ti compaia l'avviso.  altrimenti ti comparirebbe l'avviso che sei bannato, con data di scadenza del ban.
se puoi leggere e scrivere, non sei sospeso.

non è difficile da capire


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Il tuo intervento è sensato e maturo.
> Condivido la tua analisi, hai ragione su tutta la linea.
> 
> Un saluto.


Un saluto a te. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

Io credo che nessuno chiarirà mai
Noi ci aspettiamo ammissione che non arriveranno mai
Loro si aspettano chiarimenti che non arriveranno mai perchè per quel che mi riguarda quello che è accaduto è scritto in chiaro e chi vuole leggere legge
Le accuse sono state mosse senza prove. E io non accuso su basi di miei supposizioni. soprattutto non mi convinco che una cosa è vera se la dice qualcun altro senza prove e soprattutto se la dice qualcuno che ho sempre pensato che sia poco corretta e falsa. Ma la gente è libera di cambiare opinione su questo soprattutto se gli fa comodo.
noi pensiamo che il loro forum sia una chat senza argomenti se non tradi e chi lo popola con l'aggiunta di un gruppo di ragazzini con qualche problema di autostima e siamo contenti di tradi con i nuovi arrivi perchè possiamo discutere di tutto, e possiamo cazzeggiare senza per forza usare il cazzeggio per prendere per il culo l'admin o altri.
Loro pensano che siamo un forum morto
Io non credo ci sia possibilità di incontro e credo davvero che sarebbe il caso di mettere la parola fine.
A Zod che mi legge, ti ringrazio dell'invito ma come ti hanno detto e hai letto non ho alcun intenzione di scrivere una sola riga in un posto dove su di me ho letto solo falsità e cattiverie e dove l'admin sei tu soprattutto. E non perchè non voglio in confronto, ho sempre detto cosa penso inutile ripetermi.
A differenza di molti non cambio opinione su una persona perchè mi fa comodo. E io su di te non la cambio. E ti assicuro che mi sento molto libera di fare ciò che voglio. Dubito che la mia amicizia con [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] si possa scalfire se io scrivo da te. Proprio perchè siamo due adulti intelligenti che si stimano e non cambiano opinione uno verso l'altro per una cazzata simile.
Grazie comunque per l'invito ma non ci crederai ragiono da sempre con la mia testa. E se tradi chiudesse non sarei morta, perchè i rapporti che mi interessano li coltivo fuori di qui, quindi tranquillo che anche in quel caso non mi leggersti da te.
L'unica cosa che mi spiace è non poter dire a Ultimo quanto schifo mi faccia una persona come lui, che entra nella vita privata, ammette scambi di mp e poi dice che sono incattivita con lui perchè Perplesso ha letto i suoi mp. Quando è lui in chiaro ad ammettere che ha parlato di me e nemmeno ha il coraggio di ammettere che da pettegolo quale ha pensato di sparlare a sproposito mettendo in un ipotetica situazione difficile me e la mia vita privata
La cosa che a me continua a sconvolgere, e credo davvero di essere una delle poche che ha questa idea è che nessuno si sia reso conto che chi ha macchinato tutto questo casino sia scomparso.
Basterebbe questo se ci fosse la volontà di capire cosa è successo a far nascere il dubbio. Ma appunto ci fosse la volontà che non c'è mai stata
Per il noi e il loro tengo a precisare che non potendo citare a uno a uno gli utenti ho scritto questo. Ci sono persone che sanno di avere la mia stima quindi si sentano esclusi da questo discorso
Dopodichè per quel che mi riguarda mi riprometto di non parlare più di loro e forse sarebbe il caso che questi due forum proseguissero ignorandosi.
Le porte sono aperte da entrambi le parti per chi vuole apportare un contributo che non sia rivangare il passato
Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che nessuno chiarirà mai
> Noi ci aspettiamo ammissione che non arriveranno mai
> Loro si aspettano chiarimenti che non arriveranno mai perchè per quel che mi riguarda quello che è accaduto è scritto in chiaro e chi vuole leggere legge
> Le accuse sono state mosse senza prove. E io non accuso su basi di miei supposizioni. soprattutto non mi convinco che una cosa è vera se la dice qualcun altro senza prove e soprattutto se la dice qualcuno che ho sempre pensato che sia poco corretta e falsa. Ma la gente è libera di cambiare opinione su questo soprattutto se gli fa comodo.
> ...


Amen...giust'appunto è arrivata una new entry con storia interessante; )


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2017)

Potrei facilmente rispondere che Tradinet da settembre in avanti ha numeri, come iscritti, nuove storie, contatti, lettori, etc... che non aveva da anni.    e questo grazie all'opera di pulizia dalle scorie che è stata fatta.

e numeri alla mano ci sarebbe ben poco da obbiettare alle mie parole.


detto questo, il problema del rimanere attaccati al passato, non è certo di questo spazio.   non è certo qui che sono 6 mesi che ci si becca con storie vecchie anche di 10 anni.


ho chiesto fin da agosto a chi non tollerasse più la mia persona e la mia gestione di essere conseguente e cancellarsi.
ma dagli utenti registrati che si collegano, vedo bene che per alcuni è troppo traumatico tagliare il cordone ombelicale.

resta il fatto che se persone di 30-40-50 anni non sono in grado di comprendere l'abnormità di quanto fatto per mettere le mani sul forum, beh onestamente non trovo altri motivi per perdere tempo con costoro.

Non sono nemmeno dispiaciuto di aver passato ANNI ad ascoltare i cazzi metaforici e reali di persone che poi mi si sono rivoltate contro per dare creditio a soggetti che loro sì facevano girare foto come se fossero figurine dei calciatori.
in fondo è la missione di questo forum, dare ascolto a chi ha bisogno di confessare l'inconfessabile.

quello che mi dispiace è aver visto alcune persone buttare viua come se fossero stracci vecchi rapporti umani anche di anni ed anni perchè non si ubbidiva agli ordini di alcune persone talmente alienate da non rendersi più conto della differenza tra reale e virtuale.

qui non credo sia solo una questione di ignorarsi, perchè è chiaro se togliamo a certe persone l'argomento tradinet, non hanno altro da dirsi.
qui è una questione che ci sono persone cui andrebbe tolto l'accesso ad internet e portati in un qualche centro per la cura delle dipendenze.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok perfetto


Eh no. Perfetto un cazzo: sono un sodale di Perplesso, come si evince da questo mp.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Eh no. Perfetto un cazzo: sono un sodale di Perplesso, come si evince da questo mp.
> View attachment 12521



 [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION] tu vorresti confrontarti con chi è indubbiamente in mala fede 
E fai male ...si chiudono le porte e basta ...mica devi fare necessariamente il buon samaritano 

Tanto anche se tentassi di picchiare [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] perché contro i suoi agiti..direbbero che ti ha pagato per farlo ...sicche'
Scemi sono scemi restano ...punto
Io direi di abbandonarli e stop  se po' fa ?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> View attachment 12518
> 
> 
> 
> (Sei la groupie più avvelenata, noto...)


Ma...stai scrivendo...
Non è per qualche sezione specifica?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Sempre impulsiva... :facepalm:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

Bruna e Fiamma siete dolcissime....:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Eh no. Perfetto un cazzo: sono un sodale di Perplesso, come si evince da questo mp.
> View attachment 12521


adoro le bende... le ho sempre trovate così erotiche... 

specialmente quando non sai cosa c'è sotto... e non c'è nulla di più erotizzante del mistero....

non toglierle ti prego... lasciami sognare... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bruna e Fiamma siete dolcissime....:singleeye:


Ve' ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bruna e Fiamma siete dolcissime....:singleeye:


.
Ma ce n'è almeno una per cui non hai un pensiero carino?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma ce n'è almeno una per cui non hai un pensiero carino?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


era ironico... :inlove:

e poi lo sai che quando ti arrabbi sei piu' carina....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> era ironico... :inlove:
> 
> e poi lo sai che quando ti arrabbi sei piu' carina....


Perdonato:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

Che figlio di buona donna....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Che figlio di buona donna....


Confermo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perdonato:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


cedi subito :rotfl: nonno ho insegnato nulla Allora..ah ah ah


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cedi subito :rotfl: *nonno* ho insegnato nulla Allora..ah ah ah


.
eccallà perchè mi nomini invano


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> eccallà perchè mi nomini invano


Ah ah era " non ti ho " maledetto t9


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Siete prevedibilissime. Basta dirvi una cazzata e subito vi sciogliete :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (4 Febbraio 2017)

*...*

Accidenti agli esperimenti del cazzo del mi figliolo. Bicchiere di plastica nel water. Ci ha pure cacato sopra quel sudicio.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Accidenti agli esperimenti del cazzo del mi figliolo. Bicchiere di plastica nel water. Ci ha pure cacato sopra quel sudicio.


:rotfl: mia nonna diceva "è  cacca santa "!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Che simpatico il tuo bimbo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Accidenti agli esperimenti del cazzo del mi figliolo. Bicchiere di plastica nel water. Ci ha pure cacato sopra quel sudicio.


Capirai.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che simpatico il tuo bimbo


Si , molto.. È tutto suo padre


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si , molto.. È tutto suo padre


Mah..,é tutto da provare questo


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: mia nonna diceva "è  cacca santa "!!!!


.
mia nonna diceva della pipi "è acqua santa"
della cacca dei miei figli sentivo solo il loro odore che non era santa te lo assicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mia nonna diceva della pipi "è acqua santa"
> della cacca dei miei figli sentivo solo il loro odore che non era santa te lo assicuro


:rotfl::rotfl:
Secondo mia nonna tutto ciò che usciva da un bimbo era Santo :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Secondo mia nonna tutto ciò che usciva da un bimbo era Santo :rotfl:


.
beate convinzioni , non è che aveva raffreddore perenne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> beate convinzioni , non è che aveva raffreddore perenne


Ah ah ah no no


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

*Oggi*

Oggi per me è una bellissima giornata, sole splendido, corpo sbruciacchiato ma libero e scattante e la consapevolezza che avevo previsto tutto ...serenità  felicità  armonia che trovò ovunque intorno a me


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...serenità  felicità  armonia che trovò ovunque intorno a me


Meanwhile...

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...-ricredetevi-guardando-queste-foto-141529.htm


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...-ricredetevi-guardando-queste-foto-141529.htm


Ma sai che qualcuno di quei lavori lo farei pure ...quanto sarà lo stipendio ? :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (16 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...-ricredetevi-guardando-queste-foto-141529.htm


.
mi era sfuggito , ma non c'è l'economia modiale ?
Abbiamo quasi tutti le stesse regole


----------



## ologramma (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi per me è una bellissima giornata, sole splendido, corpo sbruciacchiato ma libero e scattante e la consapevolezza che avevo previsto tutto ...serenità  felicità  armonia che trovò ovunque intorno a me


.
contento per te :up::up:
come la mia giornata in cui ho aperto la mia discussione so che la tua è molto ma molto più seria:bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi per me è una bellissima giornata, sole splendido, corpo sbruciacchiato ma libero e scattante e la consapevolezza che avevo previsto tutto ...serenità  felicità  armonia che trovò ovunque intorno a me


:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Perchè le risposte e l'atteggiamento giusto a me vengono sempre mezz'ora dopo il momento utile? Devo allenarmi  


Qualche giorno fa vado all'inps a richiedere per la seconda volta il pin dispositivo per accedere alla piattaforma e la tipa allo sportello, anzianotta, mi fa una specie di cazziatone, con atteggiamento da direttore generale, avvertendomi in malomodo che lei non mi avrebbe rilasciato ulteriori pin se questo non fosse andato a buon fine. Le ho spiegato come mai mi ritrovavo nella condizione di richiederne un altro, ma lei imperterrita mi trattava come una bambina deficiente. Vabbè, ho conservato un bell'aplomb, ma perchè non le ho ricordato che lei era una dipendente al servizio dei cittadini e non la padrona del luogo nè un mio superiore e che quindi le chiedevo, gentilmente, di abbassare la crestina?

Ripensandoci mi è salito il fumo al cervello perchè non è raro assistere a questo tipo di postura da parte di dipendenti pubblici che dimenticano di essere pagati dalla collettività per espletare un servizio dovuto; si sentono potenti coi deboi, coloro che in quel momento hanno un bisogno. Mi fanno incazzare urtandomi il sistema nervoso oltremisura


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè le risposte e l'atteggiamento giusto a me vengono sempre mezz'ora dopo il momento utile? Devo allenarmi
> 
> 
> Qualche giorno fa vado all'inps a richiedere per la seconda volta il pin dispositivo per accedere alla piattaforma e la tipa allo sportello, anzianotta, mi fa una specie di cazziatone, con atteggiamento da direttore generale, avvertendomi in malomodo che lei non mi avrebbe rilasciato ulteriori pin se questo non fosse andato a buon fine. Le ho spiegato come mai mi ritrovavo nella condizione di richiederne un altro, ma lei imperterrita mi trattava come una bambina deficiente. Vabbè, ho conservato un bell'aplomb, ma perchè non le ho ricordato che lei era una dipendente al servizio dei cittadini e non la padrona del luogo nè un mio superiore e che quindi le chiedevo, gentilmente, di abbassare la crestina?
> ...


Però magari tu sei la goccia...
Mi è capitato più di frequente in un negozio di vedere clienti esasperanti, ma anche in fila alla posta.
Magari ha appena scoperto che il marito ha una bionda


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però magari tu sei la goccia...
> Mi è capitato più di frequente in un negozio di vedere clienti esasperanti, ma anche in fila alla posta.
> Magari ha appena scoperto che il marito ha una bionda


Quando dico che trovi le motivazioni anche per i deriso killer


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè le risposte e l'atteggiamento giusto a me vengono sempre mezz'ora dopo il momento utile? Devo allenarmi
> 
> 
> Qualche giorno fa vado all'inps a richiedere per la seconda volta il pin dispositivo per accedere alla piattaforma e la tipa allo sportello, anzianotta, mi fa una specie di cazziatone, con atteggiamento da direttore generale, avvertendomi in malomodo che lei non mi avrebbe rilasciato ulteriori pin se questo non fosse andato a buon fine. Le ho spiegato come mai mi ritrovavo nella condizione di richiederne un altro, ma lei imperterrita mi trattava come una bambina deficiente. Vabbè, ho conservato un bell'aplomb, ma perchè non le ho ricordato che lei era una dipendente al servizio dei cittadini e non la padrona del luogo nè un mio superiore e che quindi le chiedevo, gentilmente, di abbassare la crestina?
> ...


Non sarei riuscita a stare zitta


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però magari tu sei la goccia...
> Mi è capitato più di frequente in un negozio di vedere clienti esasperanti, ma anche in fila alla posta.
> Magari ha appena scoperto che il marito ha una bionda


Esticazzi? 

:rotfl:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quando dico che trovi le motivazioni anche per i deriso killer


Sta donna è da depennare dala lista delle amiche speciali :carneval:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sarei riuscita a stare zitta


Ho un retaggio di educazione (maledetto) che mi fa sentire in colpa anche quando espongo le mie ragioni. Purtroppo lo faccio con troppa veemenza quando riesco, e invece mi piacerebbe avere quel nonsocchè che ti fa dire le cose giuste al momento giusto col garbo e l'ironia giuste


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Esticazzi?
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si l'ironia aiuta


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando dico che trovi le motivazioni anche per i deriso killer



Ma è vero che c'è una motivazione.
Poi è ovvio che uno maleducato resti maleducato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Esticazzi?
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è vero che c'è una motivazione.
> Poi è ovvio che uno maleducato resti maleducato.


Però dò giustificazioni anche a me. Siamo tutti umani.
Per cui generalmente sono piuttosto reattiva.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è vero che c'è una motivazione.
> Poi è ovvio che uno maleducato resti maleducato.


Della motivazione me ne frego e a maleducazione rispondo
Poi davanti a delle scuse non ho problema ad accettarle


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè le risposte e l'atteggiamento giusto a me vengono sempre mezz'ora dopo il momento utile? Devo allenarmi
> 
> 
> Qualche giorno fa vado all'inps a richiedere per la seconda volta il pin dispositivo per accedere alla piattaforma e la tipa allo sportello, anzianotta, mi fa una specie di cazziatone, con atteggiamento da direttore generale, avvertendomi in malomodo che lei non mi avrebbe rilasciato ulteriori pin se questo non fosse andato a buon fine. Le ho spiegato come mai mi ritrovavo nella condizione di richiederne un altro, ma lei imperterrita mi trattava come una bambina deficiente. Vabbè, ho conservato un bell'aplomb, ma perchè non le ho ricordato che lei era una dipendente al servizio dei cittadini e non la padrona del luogo nè un mio superiore e che quindi le chiedevo, gentilmente, di abbassare la crestina?
> ...


.
hai ragione ha sentirti incazzata perchè certe persone che si confrontano con il pubblico dovrebbero essere gentili e spiegare le cose con gentilezza perchè non tutti sono capaci di fare le cose richieste , comunque  so per certo che il pin dell'inps è della durata di sei mesi quindi si può richiedere online , cosa che faccio io ma se la cosa è di altra natura fai bene ha chiedere e pretendere spiegazioni:up:


----------



## Spot (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ciaoangolodellosfogo :emoticonconcuoricinivari:


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> hai ragione ha sentirti incazzata perchè certe persone che si confrontano con il pubblico dovrebbero essere gentili e spiegare le cose con gentilezza perchè non tutti sono capaci di fare le cose richieste , comunque  so per certo che il pin dell'inps è della durata di sei mesi quindi si può richiedere online , cosa che faccio io ma se la cosa è di altra natura fai bene ha chiedere e pretendere spiegazioni:up:



Mi era sfuggito il tuo commento; grazie. Ho risolto :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciaoangolodellosfogo :emoticonconcuoricinivari:


Ciao Spot! Qual buon vento?


----------



## Spot (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao Spot! Qual buon vento?


Cazzeggio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Cazzeggio


Già finito?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già finito?


:rotfl: sono giovani ...mordono e fuggono :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

*Help me*

Dopo 3 ore abbondanti di riunione con i grandi capi "haugh" ho una capa tanta ma una capa tanta ...che palle e comunque piove e comunque in 5 dovremmo budgettare da qui a fine anno 13, 4 milioni di euro ...sticazzi se po' di ?????. Ma siiiii


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo 3 ore abbondanti di riunione con i grandi capi "haugh" ho una capa tanta ma una capa tanta ...che palle e comunque piove e comunque in 5 dovremmo *budgettare *da qui a fine anno 13, 4 milioni di euro ...sticazzi se po' di ?????. Ma siiiii


.
Non so cosa vuol dire l'evidenziato, ma se puoi accantonare quelli dispari per me mi farebbero comodo lo sai che ora sono più vicino a...... vivrei un po più tranquillo e senza preoccupazioni:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Non so cosa vuol dire l'evidenziato, ma se puoi accantonare quelli dispari per me mi farebbero comodo lo sai che ora sono più vicino a...... vivrei un po più tranquillo e senza preoccupazioni:rotfl:


Significa che a fine anno dovremo aver raggiunto quel risultato in termini di soldoni a favore dell'azienda


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Significa che a fine anno dovremo aver raggiunto quel risultato in termini di soldoni a favore dell'azienda


.
Avevo capito
Previsioni raggiungibili o molto fantasiose?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Avevo capito
> Previsioni raggiungibili o molto fantasiose?


Se consideri la crisi e le zone terremotate si 
Poi loro ti dicononche l'anno passato siamo andati in over budget e quindi prevedono si replichi...vedremo


----------



## brenin (6 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciaoangolodellosfogo :emoticonconcuoricinivari:


Ciao ! 

Sempre bello leggerti ( se però fossi un po' più prolissa.... ) , anche solo per un saluto.


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se consideri la crisi e le zone terremotate si
> Poi loro ti dicononche l'anno passato siamo andati in over budget e quindi prevedono si replichi...vedremo


.
Sempre sti termini in inglese , non è più facile dire* oltre la previsione*:up:


----------



## brenin (6 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se consideri la crisi e le zone terremotate si
> Poi loro ti dicononche *l'anno passato siamo andati in over budget e quindi prevedono si replichi*...vedremo


E' un classico.... non so in che settore operi, ma nel nostro è ordinaria amministrazione.... ( premetto che io non ho budget da raggiungere fotunatamente ). Importante è il sistema in cui lo calcolano....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Sempre sti termini in inglese , non è più facile dire* oltre la previsione*:up:


ah ah ah hai ragione 



brenin ha detto:


> E' un classico.... non so in che settore operi, ma nel nostro è ordinaria amministrazione.... ( premetto che io non ho budget da raggiungere fotunatamente ). Importante è il sistema in cui lo calcolano....


Male ...il sistema è sempre impreciso


----------



## brenin (6 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah hai ragione
> 
> 
> Male ...il sistema è sempre impreciso


Quando ci sono di mezzo benefits da distribuire difficilmente è preciso ( per mia esperienza ), o quantomeno va a simpatie !


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Quando ci sono di mezzo benefits da distribuire difficilmente è preciso ( per mia esperienza ), o quantomeno va a simpatie !


Io all'eall'epoca osteggia fortemente sta sponda dei benefits per attuarli seriamente toccherebbe essere correttissimi ...invece


----------



## Spot (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già finito?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: sono giovani ...mordono e fuggono :rotfl:


C'avete preso.. 
Non sono capace più di cazzeggi forumistici troppo prolungati. Giro troppo e m'incasino troppo, dentro e fuori 


brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Sempre bello leggerti ( se però fossi un po' più prolissa.... ) , anche solo per un saluto.


Brenin :inlove::inlove::inlove:

Vedi sopra. Bello leggere te!
Con le parole non saprei davvero da dove iniziare..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> C'avete preso..
> Non sono capace più di cazzeggi forumistici troppo prolungati. Giro troppo e m'incasino troppo, dentro e fuori
> 
> Brenin :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> ...


Dipende dal cazzeggio.


----------



## Spot (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal cazzeggio.


Cioè?
Se ti riferisci alla mia presenza sul forum di là, ad esempio, è molto mordi e fuggi pure quella. Anche se ci scrivo più volentieri


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Se ti riferisci alla mia presenza sul forum di là, ad esempio, è molto mordi e fuggi pure quella. Anche se ci scrivo più volentieri


Non ho idea di cosa succeda altrove.
Non mi sono interessata di un marito, figurati se mi posso interessare di persone che hanno lanciato insulti.
Intendevo che se il cazzeggio è un confronto interessante non è proprio perdita di tempo.
Ovviamente ognuno è libero di occupare il proprio tempo come preferisce.
Comunque non capisco, ma prendo atto.
Non è la prima volta che dico che non capisco.
Posso continuare.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2017)

Dieci poveri negretti
se ne andarono a mangiar:
uno fece indigestione,
solo nove ne restar.
 Nove poveri negretti
fino a notte alta vegliar:
uno cadde addormentato,
otto soli ne restar.
 Otto poveri negretti
se ne vanno a passeggiar:
uno, ahimè, è rimasto indietro,
solo sette ne restar.
 Sette poveri negretti
legna andarono a spaccar:
un di lor s'infranse a mezzo,
e sei soli ne restar.
 I sei poveri negretti
giocan con un alvear:
da una vespa uno fu punto,
solo cinque ne restar.
 Cinque poveri negretti
un giudizio han da sbrigar:
un lo ferma il tribunale,
quattro soli ne restar.
 Quattro poveri negretti
salpan verso l'alto mar:
uno un granchio se lo prende,
e tre soli ne restar.
 I tre poveri negretti
allo zoo vollero andar:
uno l'orso ne abbrancò,
e due soli ne restar.
 I due poveri negretti
stanno al sole per un po':
un si fuse come cera
e uno solo ne restò.
 Solo, il povero negretto
in un bosco se ne andò:
ad un pino si impiccò,
e nessuno ne restò.


----------



## Spot (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho idea di cosa succeda altrove.
> Non mi sono interessata di un marito, figurati se mi posso interessare di persone che hanno lanciato insulti.
> Intendevo che se il cazzeggio è un confronto interessante non è proprio perdita di tempo.
> Ovviamente ognuno è libero di occupare il proprio tempo come preferisce.
> ...


Io non insulto nessuno. Mi annoio ad insultare.
Ma non avevo capito il riferimento.

Sul cazzeggio, hai ragione. Ma al momento preferisco cazzeggiare in giro per l'Europa che sul forum. Finché posso, è una cosa bella, non trovi?
La città in cui mi trovo ora è splendida, e la gente interessante. Per fortuna. E posso passeggiare correre e bere birre, su un forum invece posso solo scrivere.
Se ti ricordi qualche cosa di quel che scrivevo, capirai che è davvero un gran giro di boa questo per me.

Perpli, invece il tuo post non mi piace. Stupido assai, ma cavoli tuoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2017)

"Ten little niggers" è  il titolo originale in inglese 
In Italia tradotto con indiani ...vero che sia nel primo che nel secondo caso è  un tantino razzista l'appellativo niggers/indiani 

Non si riferiva a te la filastrocca, se invece era questo il tuo timore


----------



## Spot (8 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Ten little niggers" è  il titolo originale in inglese
> In Italia tradotto con indiani ...vero che sia nel primo che nel secondo caso è  un tantino razzista l'appellativo niggers/indiani
> 
> Non si riferiva a te la filastrocca, se invece era questo il tuo timore


Da adolescente ero una fan della cristie.
Ovvio che non si riferisce a me, però mi pareva relativa al fatto che avessi postato.
Posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Da adolescente ero una fan della cristie.
> Ovvio che non si riferisce a me, però mi pareva relativa al fatto che avessi postato.
> Posso sbagliarmi.


No, veramente tu non c'entri in nessun modo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Io non insulto nessuno. Mi annoio ad insultare.
> Ma non avevo capito il riferimento.
> 
> Sul cazzeggio, hai ragione. Ma al momento preferisco cazzeggiare in giro per l'Europa che sul forum. Finché posso, è una cosa bella, non trovi?
> ...


Infatti mi rivolgevo a te non a un insultatore.
Sono contenta se, oltre alla bella esperienza, riesci a fare quello che vuoi della tua vita.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Ten little niggers" è  il titolo originale in inglese
> In Italia tradotto con indiani ...vero che sia nel primo che nel secondo caso è  un tantino razzista l'appellativo niggers/indiani
> 
> Non si riferiva a te la filastrocca, se invece era questo il tuo timore


le metafore, come le barzellette, non si dovrebbero spiegare  soprattutto quando sono un corso di pensiero a se stante.



Spot ha detto:


> Da adolescente ero una fan della cristie.
> Ovvio che non si riferisce a me, però mi pareva relativa al fatto che avessi postato.
> Posso sbagliarmi.


sì, puoi sbagliarti.   non era riferito a te.   fa piacere sapere che eri una fan di Agatha.


----------



## Spot (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti mi rivolgevo a te non a un insultatore.
> Sono contenta se, oltre alla bella esperienza, riesci a fare quello che vuoi della tua vita.


Si spera.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Si spera.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12807


Ma che dolcezza :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Un inno di incoraggiamento a tutti i  vigliacchi


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un inno di incoraggiamento a tutti i  vigliacchi


Strunz!! (Cit. Giovanni Trapattoni - Bayern Munchen)


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Strunz!! (Cit. Giovanni Trapattoni - Bayern Munchen)


Il mitico Trap


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Ma porcaccia la miseria nemmeno dall'ortolano e alla Serra trovo la mentuccia aaaagghhhh
Ma che è  ....ggggrrrrrr


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia la miseria nemmeno dall'ortolano e alla Serra trovo la mentuccia aaaagghhhh
> Ma che è  ....ggggrrrrrr


Come mai non l'hai in giardino?
Io ho la mania delle piante aromatiche fresche e sempre a disposizione, perché quando servono non si trovano mai in giro...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Come mai non l'hai in giardino?
> Io ho la mania delle piante aromatiche fresche e sempre a disposizione, perché quando servono non si trovano mai in giro...


Eh ce l'avevo ma nella mia Serra invernale non ha resistito :unhappy: e mi serve per domani che devo fare i carciofini sott'olio


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ce l'avevo ma nella mia Serra invernale non ha resistito :unhappy: e mi serve per domani che devo fare i carciofini sott'olio


Prova ai supermercati tipo Lidl, Auchan... per ora son pieni di piantine aromatiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Prova ai supermercati tipo Lidl, Auchan... per ora son pieni di piantine aromatiche.


Si provo oggi pomeriggio


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2017)

Sto tornando dal supermercato, la mentuccia c'era!
Ma si sa che quando cerchi qualcosa... manco a pagarla a peso d'oro!


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Aprile 2017)

Well. Compio 91 anni e nessuno cake me. Siete brutte persone.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Well. Compio 91 anni e nessuno cake me. Siete brutte persone.


Ci ero cascata!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Well. Compio 91 anni e nessuno cake me. Siete brutte persone.


Oh my god!!!!
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN 

Ciao tesoro :bacissimo:


----------



## Frithurik (22 Aprile 2017)

ieri sera una stramerda di vigilessa mi ha appioppato una multa di 85 eurini.
li stramortacci sua.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ero cascata!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh my god!!!!
> GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
> 
> Ciao tesoro :bacissimo:



I love you


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I love you


:angelo:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I love you


AmorA ...non ti strapazzare


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (2 Maggio 2017)

Io odio pulire il forno.

Io odio averlo comprato con la pirolisi e non aver mai avuto il coraggio di usare tale funzione.

Io odio pulire il forno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Io odio pulire il forno.
> 
> Io odio averlo comprato con la pirolisi e non aver mai avuto il coraggio di usare tale funzione.
> 
> Io odio pulire il forno.


Non pulirlo :carneval:

Non usare grassi e utilizza un rivestimento in carta di alluminio usaegetta


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pulirlo :carneval:
> 
> Non usare grassi e utilizza un rivestimento in carta di alluminio usaegetta


Le microparticelle di alluminio ad altra temperatura non sono propriamente un bagno di salute, come non lo sono le vaschette da forno in alluminio (in assoluto uno dei materiali più sopravvalutati e pericolosi per la cottura).
Provate a strofinare il fondo interno di una vaschetta appena acquistata e mai usata con un panno umido e poi guardate il panno......


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pulirlo :carneval:
> 
> Non usare grassi e utilizza un rivestimento in carta di alluminio usaegetta


Io non capisco come caspita facci a a sporcarsi...
Cucino per lo più torte salate o sformati di verdure, pizza... ma una volta la mese faccio la carne 

Sul fondo del forno di solito metto la carta forno...

E' anche vero che stiamo parlando di puntini marroni e non di colate laviche...

In realtà il forno ha la funzione pirolisi, ma ho paura che mi si fonda la cucina in MDF :rotfl:
Quindi non l'ho mai usata...



spleen ha detto:


> Le microparticelle di alluminio ad altra temperatura non sono propriamente un bagno di salute, come non lo sono le vaschette da forno in alluminio (in assoluto uno dei materiali più sopravvalutati e pericolosi per la cottura).
> Provate a strofinare il fondo interno di una vaschetta appena acquistata e mai usata con un panno umido e poi guardate il panno......


Nemmeno a me piacciono le stoviglie usa e getta. E non le uso.


----------



## ologramma (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Io non capisco come caspita facci a a sporcarsi...
> Cucino per lo più torte salate o sformati di verdure, pizza... ma una volta la mese faccio la carne
> 
> Sul fondo del forno di solito metto la carta forno...
> ...



peccato non averlo scelto così, cioè il pirolitico, è una meraviglia e funziona alla perfezione ,non aver paura ora i forni sono isolati e quindi è sicuro per le pareti che lo contengono:up:


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato non averlo scelto così, cioè il pirolitico, è una meraviglia e funziona alla perfezione ,non aver paura ora i forni sono isolati e quindi è sicuro per le pareti che lo contengono:up:


Quasi quasi mi autoconvinco che la casa non brucierà... e la provo...


----------



## ologramma (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi autoconvinco che la casa non brucierà... e la provo...


. 
pensa mio figlio lo usa è ha una cucina Ikea quindi pensa tu :sonar:, solo impiega del tempo per pulire come una cottura


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> pensa mio figlio lo usa è ha una cucina Ikea quindi pensa tu :sonar:, solo impiega del tempo per pulire come una cottura


devo confessare di averlo comprato cercando questa funzione ma non ne ho mai visto gli effetti dal vivo.

Quasi quasi la faccio andare adesso che ho pulito il forno al meglio delle mie possibilità.

Vediamo chi vince :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> devo confessare di averlo comprato cercando questa funzione ma non ne ho mai visto gli effetti dal vivo.
> 
> Quasi quasi la faccio andare adesso che ho pulito il forno al meglio delle mie possibilità.
> 
> Vediamo chi vince :rotfl:


.
vincerai tu , abbi fede signorina :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi autoconvinco che la casa non brucierà... e la provo...


 se brucia non hai più il pensiero di pulirlo.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se brucia non hai più il pensiero di pulirlo.


Mi sono trasferita nella casa attuale da un anno... se brucia farò in modo di essere in casa anche io


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

*...*

Per giuda, qualcuno mi dice che fine ha fatto [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] ?

Voglio [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] !!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per giuda, qualcuno mi dice che fine ha fatto @_Leda_ ?
> 
> Voglio @_Leda_ !!!


So che sta bene. Penso abbia altro da fare.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So che sta bene. Penso abbia altro da fare.


Va bene dai.. salutamela se hai occasione.

E digli che si faccia viva, o mi vedrò costretto a inscenare un casino apposta, e far scomodare il collegio, così poi il culo x venire a scrivere lo smuove x forza.

La mia pazienza è discreta, ma non senza limite


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene dai.. salutamela se hai occasione.
> 
> E digli che si faccia viva, o mi vedrò costretto a inscenare un casino apposta, e far scomodare il collegio, così poi il culo x venire a scrivere lo smuove x forza.
> 
> La mia pazienza è discreta, ma non senza limite


:rotfl:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Io ho una job fair domattina in Facoltà, e già mi fa tristezza il concetto in sé, agiungiamoci che ho deciso che mi alzerò prestissimo per farmi la doccia e scegliermi bene il vestito... e invece ho un rigurgito di insonnia e cattivi pensieri che che ve lo dico a fare, maremma di quella puttasdfghjkl?!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ho una job fair domattina in Facoltà, e già mi fa tristezza il concetto in sé, agiungiamoci che ho deciso che mi alzerò prestissimo per farmi la doccia e scegliermi bene il vestito... e invece ho un rigurgito di insonnia e cattivi pensieri che che ve lo dico a fare, maremma di quella puttasdfghjkl?!


La vita sorprende sempre.
Meglio farsi trovare con un vestito carino...


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vita sorprende sempre.
> Meglio farsi trovare con un vestito carino...


Eh, è esattamente il morivo per cui ho deciso di alzarmi presto: ne avevo preso uno apposta ma stavolta Zalando fa ritardo . Se domattina piove tiro giù tutti i santi. Mi rassegno, comunque, mi sono fatta una tazza di tisana calda e ho messo su l'ultimo episodio di Happy Valley, perché le serie di Sally Wainwright sono sempre la bellezza :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh, è esattamente il morivo per cui ho deciso di alzarmi presto: ne avevo preso uno apposta ma stavolta Zalando fa ritardo . Se domattina piove tiro giù tutti i santi. Mi rassegno, comunque, mi sono fatta una tazza di tisana calda e ho messo su l'ultimo episodio di Happy Valley, perché le serie di Sally Wainwright sono sempre la bellezza :inlove:


Mi informerò.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi informerò.


Io ti consiglio Happy Valley, Sparkhouse e mi dicono che Last Tango in Halifax sia bellissimo: il focus principale è sempre il nord dell'Inghilterra con le sue problematiche, e Sparkhouse in particolare è un remake in chiave moderna di Cime Tempestose in cui i sessi di Catherine e Heathcliff vengono scambiati. Difficile da trovare ma tanto bello!

(Scusate, sono come la gramigna e mi infilo dappertutto ultimamente )


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio Happy Valley, Sparkhouse e mi dicono che Last Tango in Halifax sia bellissimo: il focus principale è sempre il nord dell'Inghilterra con le sue problematiche, e Sparkhouse in particolare è un remake in chiave moderna di Cime Tempestose in cui i sessi di Catherine e Heathcliff vengono scambiati. Difficile da trovare ma tanto bello!
> 
> (Scusate, sono come la gramigna e mi infilo dappertutto ultimamente )


Ma niente traduzione? Solo caricandolo o in streaming?:unhappy:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma niente traduzione? Solo caricandolo o in streaming?:unhappy:


Sai che non ne ho onestamente idea? Io l'ho scaricato e guardato senza sottotitoli, ma li ho visti in giro! Se trovo un modo, passo tutto


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Però devo dire che un pochino 'sta Job Fair mi ha sollevato l'unore: il tipo di un'azienda, oltre ad essere simpaticissimo, era letteralmente sbalordito dal mio livello d'inglese. Ed ero l'unica ben vestita, palesemente .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Però devo dire che un pochino 'sta Job Fair mi ha sollevato l'unore: il tipo di un'azienda, oltre ad essere simpaticissimo, era letteralmente sbalordito dal mio livello d'inglese. Ed ero l'unica ben vestita, palesemente .


Bene:up:
Vedrai che troverai un lavoro soddisfacente.


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

*nausea diffusa...*

La grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali. 
- M. K. "Mahatma" Gandhi (1869-1948)

Venerdì sera ero in autostrada ad un certo punto ho notato a lato della corsia di emergenza una palletta bianca e guardando meglio mi sono accorta che era un gattino. 

Non riuscivo a fermarmi, e non mi sembrava il caso di usare la corsia di emergenza in retromarcia, così sono uscita alla prima uscita, ho ripreso l'autostrada, sono uscita all'uscita che avevo appena passato prima di vedere la palletta, sono rientrata e quando sono ri-arrivata al punto in cui avevo visto la palletta, l'ho rivisto. Così mi sono fermata, sono scesa e sono andata verso quello che era un gattino. Raggomitolato su se stesso e immobile. 

Quando mi ha vista ha fatto per risalire lungo l'argine che costeggia l'autostrada. 
Gli sono andata dietro con l'intenzione di spingerlo oltre la rete nella campagna. 
Arrivato vicino alla rete, io ero ancora a metà argine, si è messo a miagolare. 

Conosco abbastanza i gatti da riconoscere quel modo di miagolare, che vuol dire 
"sono qui!!! vieni!!!" 

Mi è venuto incontro non appena sono sbucata sull'argine, smiagolando e strusciandosi contro le mie gambe. L'ho preso e l'ho messo al di là della rete...non molto convinta in realtà. 
Non ci sono case vicine in quel tratto, è aperta campagna. 
Ha deciso lui per me. Ha riscavalcato la rete e mi si è di nuovo letteralmente lanciato contro le gambe. 

L'ho preso, l'ho caricato in macchina (maledicendomi per non avere il trasportino) e l'ho messo nel baule. 
Siamo ripartiti. Se ne è stato buono buono per un centinaio di km, fino a che non siamo arrivati a destinazione. 
Lì, me lo sono ripreso in braccio e l'ho portato in casa. 

(cosa da non fare. Nè trasportare un gatto libero in macchina, in particolare un gatto sconosciuto nè prenderselo in braccio per trasportarlo da un parcheggio fino in casa. Rischi graffi, morsi, e deliri associati). 

Fatto sta che invece questo micino si è lasciato fare e ha cercato coccole (e cibo) con semplicità. 

Il giorno successivo, visto che vedevo che c'era qualcosa che non andava, l'ho portato da un veterinario. 
Fecaloma. (io pensavo ad un inizio di prolasso anale). 
Liberato manualmente (e anche qui mi sono stupita del coraggio con cui questa creaturina si è lasciato fare da mani sconosciute, una manovra che fra l'altro è anche parecchio dolorosa, resa ancor più dolorosa dalle sue condizioni)

La manovra è andata bene. 
Telefonando a destra e a manca, sono riuscita a trovargli una famiglia. Lo porterò fra non molto. 

Il veterinario è stato veramente gentile...sia perchè mi ha dato alcuni farmaci da dargli in questi giorni per aiutarlo a regolarizzarsi, sia perchè mi ha fatto un super sconto. 

Questa è una cosa che devo riconoscere a praticamente tutti i veterinari che ho incontrato raccogliendo randagi (da cani a gatti a conigli). 

Super veloci le volontarie Enpa e anche di qualche altra struttura che quando le ho chiamate spiegando la situazione, ossia che io non potevo tenerlo neanche in stallo in attesa di una sistemazione, già ieri sera hanno trovato una balia umana. 

Balia che, grazie al tam tam fra persone, rimarrà libera per qualche altro randagio, perchè questo gattino ha già una famiglia. 

E quindi un grazie alle persone che non restano indifferenti. 

Lui è qui, in braccio che si coccola e fa le fusa. 
Come ogni volta mi stupisco della velocità con cui il corpo ripara se stesso...non sanguina praticamente più, è bastata qualche applicazione di gentalin, il pelo sta tornando lucido ed in ordine e lui si lava coscienzioso mettendo ordine nei peletti sparati tipici dei cuccioli. Non ha più di quattro mesi. 

So già che mi spiacerà, come al solito, lasciarlo andare. 
Mi è più difficile fidarmi degli umani che degli animali. E so che verificherò l'effettiva capacità di questi umani nel prendersi cura di lui. 

Però...di lieti fine di questo genere ne ho visti parecchi. 
Ho visto altrettante volte morire per incuria, disattenzione, indifferenza...persone che si prendono animali per fare felici i loro bambini...e che poi, finito l'entusiasmo e scoperto l'impegno li abbandonano. 
Anche piuttosto schizzati. Perchè la vita di un animale con un bambino che non viene educato all'animale non è agevole. 

Questi sono quelli che mi fanno incazzare di più in assoluto. Perchè non solo il loro gesto è vigliacco e cattivo. Ma insegnano concretamente ai loro figli la cattiveria, l'incuria, il non mantenere gli impegni la non vergogna. 
Lasciano dietro di loro una scia di inciviltà. Come bava di lumache. Solo che la bava delle lumache ha usi anche terapeutici. 

La mia gatta, abbandonata dalla famiglia che l'aveva presa, ci ha messo più di due anni a smettere di sobbalzare ai gridolini dei bambini. E altrettanti a fidarsi abbastanza di me per venirmi in braccio e rilassarsi. 

Come lei molti altri. 

Magari presi perchè belli, affascinanti, esostici....penso alla situazione dei lupi cecoslovacchi, presi per moda, e poi mollati in canile perchè ingestibili. 
Io prenderei a calci nei denti gli umani che condannano ad una vita in gabbia una bestia come il lupo cecoslovacco. E sarebbero solo calci perchè di più non posso fare. 
Lo stesso per i molossi e i vari incroci. E per tutti quelle bestiole che una volta persa la fluffosità del cucciolo, perdono il loro fascino e vengono tratti come sacchi vuoti. (vuoti dalle proiezioni di chi li ha presi in quel modo).

Il traffico di cuccioli, stipati nei bauli e trasportati per centinai di km, alcuni durante il viaggio muoiono e restano lì, in attesa di essere presi e buttati come immondizia a fine viaggio. 
Che porterà i sopravvissuti, spesso tolti prima di aver finito lo svezzamento, nelle vetrine dei negozi dei centri commerciali, o dei negozietti sulle vie dello shopping della domenica. 

Questo per citare alcune situazioni, senza neanche riuscire a sfiorare la punta dell'iceberg di una situazione che io trovo veramente vergognosa. 

Ecco...una riflessione della domenica. 

E mi sento piuttosto amara nei confronti di chi usa gli animali come fossero peluche. Merce. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui non ho grande fiducia nella razza umana. Uno dei tanti.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Ecchellà a gattara.... ) A parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te, vedere negli animali la sofferenza, l'abbandono, ci coinvolge o meglio riesce a coinvolgere le persone più empatiche e sensibili e tu, nonostante la scorza finissima di cinismo che a volte tenti di ostentare, lo sei. Sfido che G. è innamorato pazzo, finge di essere cinico, il furbone....


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali.
> - M. K. "Mahatma" Gandhi (1869-1948)
> 
> Venerdì sera ero in autostrada ad un certo punto ho notato a lato della corsia di emergenza una palletta bianca e guardando meglio mi sono accorta che era un gattino.
> ...


E' il motivo per cui sto cercando di insegnare a mio figlio che gli animali non sono giocattoli.

Comunque.... Brava


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Aggiungo che persiste l'assurdo e ascientifico modo di vedere gli animali come degli umani mancati, o peggio da umanizzare, come Disney insegna... l'assoluta incapacità di osservazione etologica che il pur duro mondo contadino aveva per esigenze ineluttabili e che la nostra cultura cittadina, monospecifica e antropocentrica ha perduto, poveri noi...


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Aggiungo che persiste l'assurdo e ascientifico modo di vedere gli animali come degli umani mancati, o peggio da umanizzare, come Disney insegna... l'assoluta incapacità di osservazione etologica che il pur duro mondo contadino aveva per esigenze ineluttabili e che la nostra cultura cittadina, monospecifica e antropocentrica ha perduto, poveri noi...


Purtroppo è difficile in un contesto in cui vediamo tutto a nostra misura, riuscire a considerare gli animali altro dalle nostre aspettative.

E così si finisce agli eccessi, siano essi tenere un animale perché faccia da giocattolo a un bambino, oppure considerarlo con esigenze e gusti non difformi dai nostri. In ogni caso è una visione antropocentrica non da poco.

Se devo scegliere (ma non vedo perché dovrei scegliere) e' chiaro che tra un cucciolo d'uomo e un gattino, o un cagnolino, preferisco il primo. Ma se dovessi avere anche il cagnolino non mi farei illusioni sul fatto di riuscire a farlo vivere realmente. "da cane". Piuttosto mi sforzerei di garantirgli un trattamento che  -per quanto lungi dal non essere in niente  "umanizzato" - sia almeno aderente a quelle che sono le basi "irrinunciabili" della natura. Vale a dire niente lupo in gabbia, e quindi (per quello che gli potrei offrire) niente lupo. Magari un domani un cagnolino anche si, se riesco a trovare una soluzione per non lasciarlo chiuso in casa a lungo da solo.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo è difficile in un contesto in cui vediamo tutto a nostra misura, riuscire a considerare gli animali altro dalle nostre aspettative.  E così si finisce agli eccessi, siano essi tenere un animale perché faccia da giocattolo a un bambino, oppure considerarlo con esigenze e gusti non difformi dai nostri. In ogni caso è una visione antropocentrica non da poco.  Se devo scegliere (ma non vedo perché dovrei scegliere) e' chiaro che tra un cucciolo d'uomo e un gattino, o un cagnolino, preferisco il primo. Ma se dovessi avere anche il cagnolino non mi farei illusioni sul fatto di riuscire a farlo vivere realmente. "da cane". Piuttosto mi sforzerei di garantirgli un trattamento che  -per quanto lungi dal non essere in niente  "umanizzato" - sia almeno aderente a quelle che sono le basi "irrinunciabili" della natura. Vale a dire niente lupo in gabbia, e quindi (per quello che gli potrei offrire) niente lupo. Magari un domani un cagnolino anche si, se riesco a trovare una soluzione per non lasciarlo chiuso in casa a lungo da solo.


  Ricordati che la massima aspirazione per un cane (lupo domestico) è appunto stare con il branco, che siamo noi. Ho sempre posseduto cani, dall' età di cinque anni, li amo profondamente....


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ricordati che la massima aspirazione per un cane (lupo domestico) è appunto stare con il branco, che siamo noi. Ho sempre posseduto cani, dall' età di cinque anni, li amo profondamente....


Appunto per questo che, trovandomi spesso fuori casa, non me la sento di prendere un animale. Anche se avrebbe  "garantite" le uscite canoniche. Ma al momento attuale mi manca solo un cane.... 

Un domani chissà.... Figlio più grandicello  (magari responsabile al punto di potersene anche occupare un pochino), un lavoro più vicino a casa  (o una sistemazione più vicina al lavoro...). Boh  

Sempre cresciuta anch'io con gli animali e tra gli animali.... Mi piacciono 

Devo dire che sono meno attratta dai gatti, che pure sono più indipendenti. Anche se in generale quando mi capita di averne intorno sono spesso addosso a me, che non sempre poi apprezzo


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Appunto per questo che, trovandomi spesso fuori casa, non me la sento di prendere un animale. Anche se avrebbe  "garantite" le uscite canoniche. Ma al momento attuale mi manca solo un cane....   Un domani chissà.... Figlio più grandicello  (magari responsabile al punto di potersene anche occupare un pochino), un lavoro più vicino a casa  (o una sistemazione più vicina al lavoro...). Boh    Sempre cresciuta anch'io con gli animali e tra gli animali.... Mi piacciono   Devo dire che sono meno attratta dai gatti, che pure sono più indipendenti. Anche se in generale quando mi capita di averne intorno sono spesso addosso a me, che non sempre poi apprezzo


  Non tengo gatti da quando ho scoperto che mio figlio è allergico, in compenso i miei due vicini ne hanno rispettivamente 11 e 13 e praticamente me li ritrovo a zonzo attorno casa in continuazione. Meno male che a salvarmi c'è la mia adorata cagnetta, non li puo soffrire.. :-J


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

... Comunque per restare in tema.... L'altro giorno al parco giochi con mio figlio c'era una mamma con un barboncino. Una bimba  (non era la figlia) si è avvicinata e ha iniziato a strattonarlo con l'ultima parte del guinzaglio. Sua madre non diceva niente: Eppure era li'. E' dovuta intervenire la padrona, a dire che il cane non era un giocattolo.
E' molto indicativo di come certi genitori insegnino ai figli.

Ne ho avuto a lungo un esempio sotto gli occhi: mia cognata. I suoi figli hanno sempre trattato gli animali peggio delle cose. Potrei parlarne a lungo, ma è meglio che mi fermo alla rabbia che mi montava ogni volta  

Manco a dirsi: i cani ad un certo punto sono stati sbolognati perché  "ingestibili". Idem il criceto, che i bimbi non esitavano a definire  "un ratto. Speriamo muoia presto"


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non tengo gatti da quando ho scoperto che mio figlio è allergico, in compenso i miei due vicini ne hanno rispettivamente 11 e 13 e praticamente me li ritrovo a zonzo attorno casa in continuazione. Meno male che a salvarmi c'è la mia adorata cagnetta, non li puo soffrire.. :-J


Azz... Sei accerchiato. 

Ma come fanno quando devono andare in vacanza? O trovano qualcuno che se ne occupi, o altrimenti e' caos 

Uno dei motivi che mi trattengono dal prendere un cagnolino e' anche la difficoltà di trovare un posto che li accolga. Vabbè, non è certo per questo che non ne prendo  (che una soluzione al problema si trova). Comunque ancora da noi è abbastanza dura la vita di chi gira con un quattro zampe. Anche a livello di alberghi che li accolgono. Mi rendo conto, anche qui.... E' legittimo anche il punto di vista di chi non se li vuole trovare a fianco al tavolo, o in spiaggia.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali.
> - M. K. "Mahatma" Gandhi (1869-1948)
> 
> Venerdì sera ero in autostrada ad un certo punto ho notato a lato della corsia di emergenza una palletta bianca e guardando meglio mi sono accorta che era un gattino.
> ...


il mio cagnolotto era stato abbandonato 
un cucciolino approssimativamente di 2 mesi 
lo adoro :inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E mi sento piuttosto amara nei confronti di chi usa gli animali come fossero peluche. Merce.
> E' uno dei motivi per cui non ho grande fiducia nella razza umana. Uno dei tanti.


mi piacerebbe condividere il tuo sentimento di amarezza nei confronti di..., 
termine che io invece devo sostituire con rabbia.

io a chi abbandona un animale, per legge gli darei semplicemente una bella scossa di botte..

ma mica per educarlo.. perché per me sarebbe solo quel che si merita


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il mio cagnolotto era stato abbandonato
> un cucciolino approssimativamente di 2 mesi
> lo adoro :inlove:


Tutti muniti di animali, siete qui.

Comunque c'è da dire che oltre a coloro che li abbandonano, o maltrattano, ci sono anche un sacco di persone che se ne prendono cura. Poi non so, nella pratica, come si faccia ad abbandonare un animale. Mi viene da dire che costoro non possono neanche avere cura delle persone.

E mi e' venuto in mente un altro episodio che mi ha fatto sclerare circa un paio di mesi fa. Fine luglio, nel parco che ho vicino a casa c'è un posto con una fontana circolare. Chi si occupa del posto, ha messo nella fontana alcuni pesci. Mio figlio spesso vuole andare li per vederli. Beh... Arriviamo e troviamo una con un bimbo un po' più grande del mio, che dice (la mamma eh) "ciao nemo, buona vita!". E spiegava al bimbo che gli stavano facendo un bel. "regalo" a liberarlo. Un pesciolino rosso liberato in mezzo a pesci più grandi. E la signora si era premurata pure di svuotare nella fontana il tubetto  (si.... Tutto) del mangime del pesce. Ha visto la mia faccia per nulla convinta. E si è limitata a dirmi "ah, ma è cibo per loro....". Le ho risposto che al pesce augurava buona vita, ma senz'altro lei stava pensando alla sua vacanza  

Per l'amor del cielo.... Era un pesciolino rosso. Credo che però la favola al bambino del pesce fortunato che viene messo in libertà (in maniera clandestina eh) ma di fatto verosimilmente destinato a morire in un ambiente non consono se la sarebbe potuta risparmiare. Almeno quella. Che non è una bella lezione quella che ha regalato a suo figlio, a prescindere che fosse  "solo" un pesciolino. C'è di molto peggio eh. Cambierei volentieri questa pessima  "dimostrazione" con il clima di tensione in cui vive il mio, di figlio. Non ci piove. Però questa era davvero risparmiabile.

Comunque dopo la mia risposta ha preso il figlio ed è andata via.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tutti muniti di animali, siete qui.  Comunque c'è da dire che oltre a coloro che li abbandonano, o maltrattano, ci sono anche un sacco di persone che se ne prendono cura. Poi non so, nella pratica, come si faccia ad abbandonare un animale. Mi viene da dire che costoro non possono neanche avere cura delle persone.  E mi e' venuto in mente un altro episodio che mi ha fatto sclerare circa un paio di mesi fa. Fine luglio, nel parco che ho vicino a casa c'è un posto con una fontana circolare. Chi si occupa del posto, ha messo nella fontana alcuni pesci. Mio figlio spesso vuole andare li per vederli. Beh... Arriviamo e troviamo una con un bimbo un po' più grande del mio, che dice (la mamma eh) "ciao nemo, buona vita!". E spiegava al bimbo che gli stavano facendo un bel. "regalo" a liberarlo. Un pesciolino rosso liberato in mezzo a pesci più grandi. E la signora si era premurata pure di svuotare nella fontana il tubetto  (si.... Tutto) del mangime del pesce. Ha visto la mia faccia per nulla convinta. E si è limitata a dirmi "ah, ma è cibo per loro....". Le ho risposto che al pesce augurava buona vita, ma senz'altro lei stava pensando alla sua vacanza    Per l'amor del cielo.... Era un pesciolino rosso. Credo che però la favola al bambino del pesce fortunato che viene messo in libertà (in maniera clandestina eh) ma di fatto verosimilmente destinato a morire in un ambiente non consono se la sarebbe potuta risparmiare. Almeno quella. Che non è una bella lezione quella che ha regalato a suo figlio, a prescindere che fosse  "solo" un pesciolino. C'è di molto peggio eh. Cambierei volentieri questa pessima  "dimostrazione" con il clima di tensione in cui vive il mio, di figlio. Non ci piove. Però questa era davvero risparmiabile.  Comunque dopo la mia risposta ha preso il figlio ed è andata via.


  Sia dal punto di vista della legiferazione, sia dal punto di vista della cultura naturalistica in Italia siamo degli zero assoluto. In pochi anni ci siamo portati a casa: La zanzara tigre che ci punge di giorno, il siluro che devasta le nostre acque dolci, il gambero della luisiana che un incauto allevatore toscano ha introdotto senza pensare alle conseguenze e che ora infesta stagni e canali dappertutto. La nutria (il castorino da pelliccia in pratica) che scava pericolosamente gli argini, la tartaruga americana che viene venduta ai mercatini grande quanto una moneta e che nel giro di poco si trasforma in un mostro ingestibile e che una manica di idioti continua a liberare impunemente nelle campagne (invece di ammazzarla a martellate come si dovrebbe) e che sta facendo scomparire le nostre tartarughe palustri. E poi abbiamo pure la sprovveduta (per non dire peggio) di quella conduttrice televisiva che acquista i gamberi vivi al supermercato per andarli a liberare in natura, senza sapere da dove arrivano, così magari dà il via ad un'altra infestazione di specie alloctone..... L' ignoranza ragazzi fa molti più danni della cattiveria, essere animalisti senza una cultura naturalistica, senza un background è come essere bambini con una pistola carica in mano.


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecchellà a gattara.... ) A parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te, vedere negli animali la sofferenza, l'abbandono, ci coinvolge o meglio riesce a coinvolgere le persone più empatiche e sensibili e tu, nonostante la scorza finissima di cinismo che a volte tenti di ostentare, lo sei. Sfido che G. è innamorato pazzo, finge di essere cinico, il furbone....


Io non riesco a tirarmi indietro, quando vedo...e gli animali mi toccano profondamente. 

Fin da bambina
Per la gioia dei miei ho portato a casa di tutto, cani, gatti, conigli, uno o due serpenti, insetti...l'ho già raccontato, l'alano che ringhiava ai miei genitori dopo che me lo ero portato a casa :carneval:

Sono cinica con gli umani. Non con tutti, fra l'altro. 

Ma con quelli che giudico ignavi. 

G. è un furbone, in effetti  E anche un gran paraculo...

ma credo che vada a toccarmi in corde molto vicine a quelle che mi toccano le bestie. 
E credo di fare lo stesso effetto a lui.  
Ne parlavamo giusto in questi giorni, con quel gattino che remava senza unghie sulle mie gambe per venirmi in braccio a ronfare. 

E di questo non riesco a non commuovermi. E' una forma della richiesta e della fiducia che non so dove ho perso, ma che nelle bestie è evidente e sottolinea le mie mancanze. E mi commuove. 

Non capisco come non si possa vedere...e non capisco che razza di umanità possa essere una umanità che dimentica da dove viene e a cosa appartiene.


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Aggiungo che persiste l'assurdo e ascientifico modo di vedere gli animali come degli umani mancati, o peggio da umanizzare, come Disney insegna... l'assoluta incapacità di osservazione etologica che il pur duro mondo contadino aveva per esigenze ineluttabili e che la nostra cultura cittadina, monospecifica e antropocentrica ha perduto, poveri noi...


E io ti quoto. 

Sono stata a caccia con mio padre e il suo cane in questi giorni...che poi, caccia...osservavamo la campagna. 
Tristi tutti e due. 

Un'unica grande coltivazione di viti e grano. 
Biodiversità a puttane. 
Animali spariti. 

Non si sentiva un verso di animale. Solo le macchine. I rumori umani. 

Sembrava di essere in un mondo alieno. 

E ragionavamo riguardo la miopia umana...che dubito faccia un ragionamento sensato uno sulla relazione strettissima che intercorre fra la salute della Natura e la sua salute. 

Lasciando perdere le politiche agricole, naturalistiche, edilizie di questo paese. 
E gli schieramenti ad cazzum basati sulla pancia disneyana e sulla forma di pietà che tanto va di moda di questi tempi. 

Che mi manda veramente ai matti il pensiero per cui si mangiano anacardi per non uccidere animali, ma non si pensa minimamente alle coltivazioni intensive degli stessi, alla distruzione di territori ed interi habitat, al trasporto di animali in ambienti dove portano squilibri se non distruzione degli ecosistemi esistenti. 

Mi sembra tutto sbilanciato...veramente tanto sbilanciato. 
E con al centro solo l'emotività bacata umana. 

E tutto che ruota intorno all'uomo, come se fosse l'unico essere presente su questo pianeta...come se fosse possibile l'esistenza della vita su questo pianeta senza tutti gli esseri viventi che lo popolano...a partire dai batteri. 

In una società che si batte la mano sul cuore per il bianco che più bianco non si può e mette prati di plastica per i bambini perchè la terra è sporca (intorno a casa mia credo che siamo rimasti forse in 5 con il prato di erba:facepalm:..e tutto intorno gente con fiori di plastica sui balconi e erba finta per terra...fortuna ho i boschi vicini). 

La gatta che vive da me era la gatta di questa famigliola...che quando si è resa conto che la gatta è un impegno ed è una Vita che si manifesta in tutta la sua potenza, l'ha smollata per strada. Dovevano traslocare e la gatta era di troppo. L'ho trovata che erano circa 10 giorni che vagava. E, come dicevo, si sta tranquillizzando adesso, dopo due anni difficilissimi per lei (e anche per me) che era veramente schizzata e aveva paura di tutto. Povera bestia.

E' una forma del disney talmente di comodo che mi fa venire la nausea. E che viene insegnata. E questo mi nausea ancora di più.


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe condividere il tuo sentimento di amarezza nei confronti di...,
> termine che io invece devo sostituire con rabbia.
> 
> io a chi abbandona un animale, per legge gli darei semplicemente una bella scossa di botte..
> ...


Non è più rabbia, ma lo è stata per lungo tempo. 
Specialmente da ragazza. 

Poi ho iniziato a fare attivamente. 
E a studiare. 

E la rabbia è diventata amarezza. 

Perchè mi sembra che non ci sia semplicemente una soluzione. 

Agli animali noi umani facciamo cose allucinanti. 
A volte solo per puro divertimento sadico. 

La maggior parte delle volte per interesse economico. LA quasi totalità. 

Quest'estate gli incendi venivano appiccati anche dando fuoco a cani e gatti e lasciandoli correre nei boschi mentre morivano bruciati vivi. 
Senza contare il disastro di quegli incendi. In termini di ecosistema. 

Non mi fa più arrabbiare. 
Sono amareggiata. 

E sì, di botte ne darei pure io...anche se so che servirebbe solo a me, per sfogare frustrazione. 

Credo che, come dice @_spleen_, in questi ultimi decenni si sia perso un legame fondamentale con le radici, umane. E non so se sarà recuperato. 
E a perderci sono esattamente gli umani. 

Ma sono convinta che quando se ne renderanno conto, se se ne renderanno conto così convinti della loro egemonia sulla Natura e sul pianeta, sarà semplicemente troppo tardi. 
(uso un loro implicito perchè mi sento "fuori" dal non rendersi conto e perchè penso che sarò morta quando accadrà...adesso come adesso siamo solo all'inizio).

Conto sulla Natura. Credo che quando passeremo il limite, come specie intendo, semplicemente darà una scrollata, e spariremo. Così come è successo a molte specie prima di noi. 

Resta l'amarezza. Perchè come specie potremmo fare di meglio.


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il mio cagnolotto era stato abbandonato
> un cucciolino approssimativamente di 2 mesi
> lo adoro :inlove:



Anche io...solo randagi 

Mi ricordo il micione...un cosetto di 250 grammi, con diarrea a sangue, neanche stava dritto sulle zampe, pieno di acari e pulci che se lo stavano mangiando vivo...adesso è un micione di 7 kg...

Che a volte mi guarda come a dirmi "ma guarda che ti stai facendo un sacco di storie per niente eh...è molto più facile di come la metti tu!" 
Poi probabilmente si prende a pietà di me, e viene a coccolarmi e a farmi le fusa. 
Credo che pensi "viè qui, coglioncella..."

E penso che pensino la stessa cosa gli altri due, quando entrano in casa, fierissimi, con qualche bestia in bocca per mollarmela ai piedi :facepalm: secondo me è un roba tipo "tiè..mangia! che neanche sei buona di andare a caccia tu!!" :carneval:

(io ovviamente ringrazio e poi libero. Una volta ho inseguito un topastrino di campagna per tutta la casa, coi gatti dietro che ogni tanto lo prendevano e poi me lo rimollavano ai piedi, dono per me povera incapace di procurarmi cibo decente!)


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' il motivo per cui *sto cercando di insegnare a mio figlio che gli animali non sono giocattoli*.
> 
> Comunque.... Brava



Brava tu!  

Io non sono brava, sono egoista. Una forma proattiva di egoismo in questo caso. Sarei stata di merda a tirar dritto. 
E' più per me, per sentirmi a posto con me stessa, sapere di aver fatto tutto quel che potevo prima di rassegnarmi. 

Se avessi tirato dritta l'immagine di quel gattino raggomitolato a bordo strada mi avrebbe tormentata. L'ho fatto per me. 
Una di quelle volte in cui far quello che serve a se stessi serve anche a qualcun altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io...solo randagi
> 
> Mi ricordo il micione...un cosetto di 250 grammi, con diarrea a sangue, neanche stava dritto sulle zampe, pieno di acari e pulci che se lo stavano mangiando vivo...adesso è un micione di 7 kg...
> 
> ...


:rotfl: ti considerano  un' allieva


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ti considerano  un' allieva


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche un po' tonta, secondo me...che quel topo mi ha fatto impazzire per almeno un'ora...e loro che mi guardavano e, giuro, sembravano compatenti...specialmente quando lo riacchiappavano e me lo spingevano fra i piedi...e quello mi sgusciava fra le mani :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche un po' tonta, secondo me...che quel topo mi ha fatto impazzire per almeno un'ora...e loro che mi guardavano e, giuro, sembravano compatenti...specialmente quando lo riacchiappavano e me lo spingevano fra i piedi...e quello mi sgusciava fra le mani :facepalm::facepalm:


eehh ti stavano insegnando :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eehh ti stavano insegnando :rotfl:



...sono educatori implacabili :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> gli animali non sono giocattoli


Il mio cane non é d'accordo


----------



## ologramma (25 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali.
> - M. K. "Mahatma" Gandhi (1869-1948)
> 
> Venerdì sera ero in autostrada ad un certo punto ho notato a lato della corsia di emergenza una palletta bianca e guardando meglio mi sono accorta che era un gattino.
> ...




ammiro la tua predilezione per gli animali cosa che io pur rispettandoli non ho ma non tutti siamo eguali forse in me è rimasto un diniego che ho vissuto da bambino avevo paura dei cani .
Dicevo ti ammiro e ammiro chi si comporta come te e ne ho degli esempi da fare come la dedizione e il dolore per la perdita di un bastardino che aveva mia nipote quando è morto dopo 19 anni (taglia piccola) e la tartarughina che ha ora la mia nipotina piccola che prende e lascia come se fosse una bambolina:
Se ci pensi qui sono passate molte persone che amano le bestioline  forse perchè loro non tradiscono mai?


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brava tu!
> 
> Io non sono brava, sono egoista. Una forma proattiva di egoismo in questo caso. Sarei stata di merda a tirar dritto.
> E' più per me, per sentirmi a posto con me stessa, sapere di aver fatto tutto quel che potevo prima di rassegnarmi.
> ...


Vista da questa prospettiva tutto e' sempre fatto per egoismo 

Pure io avrei fastidio a vedere che mio figlio tratta gli animali come giocattoli.


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il mio cane non é d'accordo


Un conto è essere giocattoli un conto è essere compagni di giochi.

In questo vedo tanto di costruttivo nel fare crescere un figlio con un animale.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vista da questa prospettiva tutto e' sempre fatto per egoismo
> 
> .


Penso che sia questa la prospettiva che ti consente di "entrare" in te e capire cose di te

L'alternativa è risolversela restando fuori (sono altruista, l'ho fatto x salvare il gatto, poraccio)


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi fa più arrabbiare.
> Sono amareggiata.
> 
> E sì, di botte ne darei pure io...anche se so che servirebbe solo a me, per sfogare frustrazione.
> ...


Sicuramente.

Però dubito che servirebbe "solo a me"

Fisicità ed emotività solo in dialogo costante, e anche per il ricevente qualcosa verso l'interno può "passare"


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che sia questa la prospettiva che ti consente di "entrare" in te e capire cose di te
> 
> L'alternativa è risolversela restando fuori (sono altruista, l'ho fatto x salvare il gatto, poraccio)


Sincera sincera?

Non credo che sarei uscita dall'autostrada per rientrare, accostare e caricarmi un gatto libero in auto. Penso che avrei "risolto" la questione dicendo "tanto non lo ritrovo più". Credo che ci sia molto altruismo, invece, in certe altre forme di egoismo. Di qui che dicevo "brava" a ipazia.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sincera sincera?
> 
> Non credo che sarei uscita dall'autostrada per rientrare, accostare e caricarmi un gatto libero in auto. Penso che avrei "risolto" la questione dicendo "tanto non lo ritrovo più". Credo che ci sia molto altruismo, invece, in certe altre forme di egoismo. Di qui che dicevo "brava" a ipazia.


Infatti..
Ma, uscendo dal caso di specie, proprio quanto scrivi in fondo volevo dire.

Io per egoismo ha fatto cose di grande beneficio per il prossimo

Ma oggi a differenza di ieri, ho chiaro che le ho fatte NON perché sono/ero bravo, ma perché sotto sotto una qualche forma di "guadagno" ce la avevo.

Magari non visibile materialmente, anzi (vedi le rotture di coglioni a gestire il micio sull'autostrada - e ripiombo nel caso di specie)

Ma ce la avevo


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti..Ma, uscendo dal caso di specie, proprio quanto scrivi in fondo volevo dire.Io per egoismo ha fatto cose di grande beneficio per il prossimoMa oggi a differenza di ieri, ho chiaro che le ho fatte NON perché sono/ero bravo, ma perché sotto sotto una qualche forma di "guadagno" ce la avevo.Magari non visibile materialmente, anzi (vedi le rotture di coglioni a gestire il micio sull'autostrada - e ripiombo nel caso di specie)Ma ce la avevo


Secondo me l' avere un "ritorno" e l'essere pure  "bravi" non cozzano affatto. Nulla impedisce che possano coesistere. Non solo all'esterno, ma pure all'interno di se'.Che sapersi anche dire "bravo" alle volte ci vuole.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me l' avere un "ritorno" e l'essere pure  "bravi" non cozzano affatto. Nulla impedisce che possano coesistere. Non solo all'esterno, ma pure all'interno di se'.Che sapersi anche dire "bravo" alle volte ci vuole.


Per me non solo non cozzano ma anzi coincidono.

Coincidono QUANDO sei consapevole pur nella bella azione "altruista" circa il tuo PRECISO ritorno (egoistico)

Ed è proprio un "sapersi dire" bravo, e non tanto un ricevere dei "bravo" da altri, che sono sempre riferiti a quanto vedono da fuori, e non a quanto ti "rientra" internamente


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me non solo non cozzano ma anzi coincidono.Coincidono QUANDO sei consapevole pur nella bella azione "altruista" circa il tuo PRECISO ritorno (egoistico)Ed è proprio un "sapersi dire" bravo, e non tanto un ricevere dei "bravo" da altri, che sono sempre riferiti a quanto vedono da fuori, e non a quanto ti "rientra" internamente


Che coincidano sempre non è detto. Posso pure farti un prestito anche per avere la speranza che tu un domani faccia lo stesso con me, oltre che  -se del caso  - per dirmi "brava".Condivido che il migliore giudice di noi stessi siamo noi, a volte è utile trovare conferme. ANCHE per capire dove non siamo realmente bravi. Esempio concreto: ipazia mi ha detto brava, perché a mio figlio mi sforzo di insegnare a vedere gli animali in una certa maniera. E' un brava che io per prima mi concedo. Poi penso a quello che reputo essere il suo "brava". Lo credo davvero, anche se scopro che al posto suo lo sarei stata senz'altro molto meno. Anche in relazione a quello che posso insegnare a mio figlio. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che coincidano sempre non è detto. Posso pure farti un prestito anche per avere la speranza che tu un domani faccia lo stesso con me, oltre che  -se del caso  - per dirmi "brava".Condivido che il migliore giudice di noi stessi siamo noi, a volte è utile trovare conferme. ANCHE per capire dove non siamo realmente bravi. Esempio concreto: ipazia mi ha detto brava, perché a mio figlio mi sforzo di insegnare a vedere gli animali in una certa maniera. E' un brava che io per prima mi concedo. Poi penso a quello che reputo essere il suo "brava". Lo credo davvero, anche se scopro che al posto suo lo sarei stata senz'altro molto meno. Anche in relazione a quello che posso insegnare a mio figlio. Non so se mi spiego.


Ti spieghi benissimo, ma temo di non essere altrettanto chiaro nello spiegare il mio punto di vista..


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo, ma temo di non essere altrettanto chiaro nello spiegare il mio punto di vista..


Rispiegalo se ti va


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Rispiegalo se ti va


Prendo l'esempio del prestito.

Io un paio di volte l'ho fatto.

Ma c'era il PIACERE MIO di aiutare una persona che era in difficoltà.

Quello era l'aspetto egoistico.

Poi il riflesso è stato anche dare ossigeno a chi si è preso i soldi in prestito.

Vista da fuori potrebbe essere il gesto generoso di una brava persona

Ma non è esattamente cosi

O comunque.. non SOLO così..


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prendo l'esempio del prestito.
> 
> Io un paio di volte l'ho fatto.
> 
> ...


Ah ma certo. Il "brava" che mi posso ricevere dall'esterno ha dei limiti. Più o meno comunque mi sa che diciamo la stessa cosa..


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ammiro la tua predilezione per gli animali cosa che io pur rispettandoli non ho ma non tutti siamo eguali forse in me è rimasto un diniego che ho vissuto da bambino avevo paura dei cani .
> Dicevo ti ammiro e ammiro chi si comporta come te e ne ho degli esempi da fare come la dedizione e il dolore per la perdita di un bastardino che aveva mia nipote quando è morto dopo 19 anni (taglia piccola) e la tartarughina che ha ora la mia nipotina piccola che prende e lascia come se fosse una bambolina:
> Se ci pensi qui sono passate molte persone che amano le bestioline  forse perchè loro non tradiscono mai?


Sono cresciuta in mezzo agli animali...e ho sempre avuto con loro un rapporto stretto, in cui entravano anche questioni di "giustizia"

A 5 anni andavo spesso a trovare un vicino di casa che aveva i conigli. Li teneva nelle gabbie, come si faceva una volta, per mangiarseli. 

Fatto sta che a me questa cosa non piaceva. Non ho ricordi precisi. 
Ma ricordo con estrema chiarezza la sensazione di sollievo che avevo provato quando un pomeriggio, sapendo benissimo che stavo facendo una cosa ritenuta sbagliata dagli adulti, ma giustissima per me, sono entrata di soppiatto nella stanza dei conigli, ho aperto le gabbie e li ho liberati. 

Mi sono presa una super lavata di capo, anche perchè allora in quella zona erano praticamente campi per km, e i conigli se l'erano data. 

Ma io ero contenta. Quella lavata di capo non mi aveva neanche sfiorata. Se non per il fatto che pur provando a spiegare che per me non era giusto che loro fossero chiusi in gabbia non venivo neanche presa in considerazione. Mi si rispondeva che i conigli a quello servivano. 

Alla fine ricordo che ho mollato la discussione e ho chiesto la punizione. Almeno la smettevano di dirmi cose su cui comunque io non ero d'accordo. 

Mia madre si ricorda ancora questo episodio...ogni tanto me lo ricorda a riprova del fatto che fin da bambina ero "matta". 

Ecco...per me gli animali sono sempre stati quella roba qui. 

Forse essere cresciuta con zie amanti degli animali e rispettose del loro essere animali, in mezzo alla natura, nei boschi con mio padre mi condiziona non poco. 

E sai, se resto indifferente io sto male. Quindi non so se sono da ammirare o che altro. Io non lo faccio spinta da chissà quale altruismo. Se tirassi dritto, sarei io a stare male. Quindi fondamentalmente tutelo il mio benessere emotivo. 

Quanto al tradimento...per quanto mi riguarda non c'entra niente. 
Mia zia aveva un gatto che aveva tre padroni (conosciuti :carneval e andava a fare il gatto di casa in 3 case diverse. 
Un fedifrago in piena regola 

Gli animali sono semplici. Non opportunisti. Che è un pensiero/proiezione umano. 

Vogliono stare bene. E ubbidiscono a regole istintive. 
Il paradosso dei cani che restano coi padroni che li maltrattano...potrebbero sbranarli. Eppure...se ne stanno lì. Perchè quello è il branco. (solo che i branco in natura non funziona come in umana...ma loro non lo sanno). 

E, per quanto cattivo possa essere il branco, il branco è meglio della solitudine. Che per una bestia vuol dire morte. 
Loro vogliono vivere. 

Gli animali non fanno giuramenti di fedeltà, quindi semplicemente il tradimento nel rapporto con loro non esiste. 
E' una relazione completamente diversa. 

Il tradimento è roba umana. Solo gli umani mentono (ossia tradiscono). 
Io fra l'altro sono una traditrice storica. E mi riconosco questa parte di umanità. So che è parte della natura umana. Non cerco sollievo. 

A me toccano profondo, la bambina. 
L'innocenza e la purezza delle bestie. L'abbandono alla Vita. 
Cosa di cui io sono lacunosa...e quando la vedo in loro, mi commuovo...è una forma della tristezza che mi porta nei vuoti in me. 

Sono io che sono bisognosa...ecco perchè dico che non so se l'ammirazione ha poi tanto spazio 
Se non ci fossero gli animali, io non penso riuscirei a raggiungere quei posti di me che mi fanno piangere ma anche mi fanno sentire sollevata.

Detto questo, io resto profondamente nauseata da chi non ha cura. 

Io venerdì sera stavo andando per i cazzi miei. 
Un qualche deficiente, ha mollato per strada una bestia. 

Mettendo me in condizione di scegliere se essere indifferente o meno. Scelta che non ho. Non ci riesco. 

Quindi io ho pagato il prezzo per le azioni di qualche testa di minchia che usa le bestie come oggetti da prendere o lasciare un tanto al kg. 

Non è tanto il discorso del gattino in sè. Quella è roba personale, e ognuno la sente a suo modo. 

Ma quel gatto mollato a quel modo, è la rappresentazione dell'irresponsabilità di una bestia che si dipinge fra l'altro come la più intelligente sul pianeta. Che si batte il petto in ottemperanza alla bontà, all'altruismo, al pietismo. Alla solidarietà, e tutte quelle belle cose che ci fanno sentire tanto superiori. E potenti. 

E mi nausea. La visione degli umani in questi termini. 

Ci siamo pure inventati la questione della cura del giardino di dio per giustificarci. 

Ecco...io ci vedo questo. 

Sono molto cattiva e giudicante in realtà.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Però dubito che servirebbe "solo a me"
> 
> Fisicità ed emotività solo in dialogo costante, e anche per il ricevente qualcosa verso l'interno può "passare"


Io non penso che chi si comporta in questi modi, possa imparare a fare diversamente. 

Sono così. Non c'è possibilità di cambiamento. 
Io penso che per abbandonare un qualche punto lo devi aver passato. 

Credo si sia rotto qualche cosa nel rapporto fra umano e natura (e quindi dentro l'umano stesso) nelle persone che fanno queste cose. 

E non penso ci sia speranza. Neanche a botte. 

Ecco perchè dico che mi amareggia. 

Ed ecco anche perchè dico che le botte servirebbe a me darle. 
Per sfogarmi al momento. 

Ma quello che a me resta, in ogni caso, è amarezza e sfiducia nella specie umana. 

Che queste cose le fa apertamente con esseri ritenuti inferiori...ma le fa anche coi suoi simili. 

Credo che parte della crudeltà che caratterizza solo ed esclusivamente la specie umana si leghi al fatto che l'umano trova sempre un buon motivo per ricoprire di "giusto" un atto che è semplicemente crudele. 

Siamo bravissimi ad inventarci un sacco di stronzate per non guardare cosa siamo. 
E proprio in virtù di queste stronzate che velano lo sguardo le cose che può fare un umano sono aberranti. E inimmaginabili in natura. 

In natura nessuno si inventerebbe un genocidio...riuscendo pure a costruirci intorno tutta la cornicetta che ci si costruisce quotidianamente. 

E' una forma di crudeltà, questa, che nessuna altra bestia ha.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vista da questa prospettiva tutto e' sempre fatto per egoismo
> 
> Pure io avrei fastidio a vedere che mio figlio tratta gli animali come giocattoli.


Eh...l'altruismo puro temo non sia poi così diffuso come si vuol credere. 

Ogni gesto ha un riscontro benifico per chi lo compie in primis. 

Non conosco persone che perseguono il loro male, per il bene di qualcun altro. 

E anche quando la conseguenza delle loro azioni è un male che gli ricade addosso, il peso della bilancia è comunque ad un benessere interiore. 
Bisogni profondi soddisfatti. 

Giustizia, purezza, dignità, libertà castigo e punizione pure eh.... 

Mi spiego? 

Se io non mi fossi fatta lo sbattimento, non sarei stata bene. 
Non sarei riuscita a trovarmi scusanti di nessun tipo. 

Non sarei riuscita a dirmi "eh beh...ma eri già andata oltre" per dire. 

Mi sarei dovuta dire su di me cose che non mi piacciono. Che non mi fanno sentire bene nella mia pelle. 

E non è il gattino. Quello viene dopo. E' un tramite. 

E' l'indifferenza. 
Non ce la faccio. Sto troppo male. 

E mi sono girata abbastanza spesso dall'altra parte da sapere che io il prezzo dell'indifferenza se anche lo pago, lo pago proprio caro. E' una cosa che proprio non riesco a giustificarmi. 

In soldoni...io non mi voglio indifferente. 

E' molto semplice. 

Ecco perchè non è altruismo. Ma egoismo, con conseguenze positive. 
Io lo faccio per me. 
Per potermi volere. 

L'indifferenza, l'ignavia è una cosa che davvero non tollero. 
In me prima che negli altri. 

Può essere un gatto, come un uomo pestato in strada, un incidente, una donna che urla, tossici, puttane, quel che si vuole....non riesco/voglio a starne fuori se ho appena il dubbio che posso fare qualcosa. (ovviamente se la cosa mette in pericolo la mia vita, ne sto fuori in termini di intervento diretto e chiamo chi può entrarci con competenza). 
Non ci dormirei la notte. 
Non riesco a convivere col dubbio che forse avrei potuto fare qualcosa. 

Altro che altruismo...cerco solo di vivere bene con me stessa. 

Che è un po' la stessa cosa che dice skorpio. 
Del ritorno frega cazzi. E' molto più urgente stare bene nella mia pelle.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...l'altruismo puro temo non sia poi così diffuso come si vuol credere.
> 
> Ogni gesto ha un riscontro benifico per chi lo compie in primis.
> 
> ...


Qualche anno fa rientrando a casa (ero solo) sentii miagolare dalla finestra del retro.
Mi affacciai, era un gatto che era finito su un tetto sottostante e non aveva scampo. Non riusciva a risalire.

Non sapevo di chi fosse, mi miagolava e gli dicevo come cazzo fosse finito lì.

Miagolava più forte 

Era quasi mezzanotte.

Mi precipitai a cercare una scala, sapevo dove trovarla così alta, ma nemmeno l'avevo a portata di mano

Era pesantissima

Bestemmiaii per tutto il tragitto con questa scala doppia arrivai sotto, mi presi coraggio e non ero convinto nemmeno che "ci stesse"

Se reagiva male, si finiva giù dalla scala tutti e due.

Mentre montavo si affacciava dal bordo tetto.. 

Miagolava.. e mi guardava

Quando arrivai vicino cambiò il.modo di miagolare, più calmo, sembrava mi dicesse: cazzo.. c'è l'hai fatta :rotfl:

Insomma.. ce la facemmo.

Ho ancora un selfie in casa che mi feci con lui

Sembravamo due che avevano fumato erba :rotfl:

Il giorno dopo saltarono fuori anche i padroni


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa rientrando a casa (ero solo) sentii miagolare dalla finestra del retro.
> Mi affacciai, era un gatto che era finito su un tetto sottostante e non aveva scampo. Non riusciva a risalire.
> 
> Non sapevo di chi fosse, mi miagolava e gli dicevo come cazzo fosse finito lì.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti...


----------



## bettypage (3 Novembre 2017)

Attendendo l'alba ... questo lungo periodo buio non passa[video=youtube_share;cA6jk6QPVJY]https://youtu.be/cA6jk6QPVJY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2017)

Che succede?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Attendendo l'alba ... questo lungo periodo buio non passa[video=youtube_share;cA6jk6QPVJY]https://youtu.be/cA6jk6QPVJY[/video]


vedrai che passa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Attendendo l'alba ... questo lungo periodo buio non passa[video=youtube_share;cA6jk6QPVJY]https://youtu.be/cA6jk6QPVJY[/video]


Ciao


----------



## Skorpio (4 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Attendendo l'alba ... questo lungo periodo buio non passa[video=youtube_share;cA6jk6QPVJY]https://youtu.be/cA6jk6QPVJY[/video]


Ciao.....


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Attendendo l'alba ... questo lungo periodo buio non passa[video=youtube_share;cA6jk6QPVJY]https://youtu.be/cA6jk6QPVJY[/video]



Ciao Betty.


----------



## bettypage (28 Novembre 2017)

E con oggi speriamo di esserci levati dalle palle un periodo pessimo! Due mesi di merda compresi ansie sulla salute. #resilienza a manetta, yo!
[video=youtube_share;E5CZHkE91g0]https://youtu.be/E5CZHkE91g0[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> E con oggi speriamo di esserci levati dalle palle un periodo pessimo! Due mesi di merda compresi ansie sulla salute. #resilienza a manetta, yo!
> [video=youtube_share;E5CZHkE91g0]https://youtu.be/E5CZHkE91g0[/video]


dollce betty l'importante e' che la salute vada bene


----------



## bettypage (28 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dollce betty l'importante e' che la salute vada bene


Banale a dirsi, altro che amore e amore
[video=youtube_share;S4z9lT1VfL0]https://youtu.be/S4z9lT1VfL0[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2017)

:up: La salute!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

*...*

.. uscire dal ricevimento con una professoressa di tuo figlio, è sentirsi addosso una euforica allegria.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscire dal ricevimento con una professoressa di tuo figlio, è sentirsi addosso una euforica allegria.....


ma com'era la prof????


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma com'era la prof????


Estranea alla mia euforia.. :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Estranea alla mia euforia.. :carneval:


allora euforia per il figlio


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscire dal ricevimento con una professoressa di tuo figlio, è sentirsi addosso una euforica allegria.....


Mai provato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscire dal ricevimento con una professoressa di tuo figlio, è sentirsi addosso una euforica allegria.....


la maestra di italiano di mia figlia mi mette una certa euforia... già....


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscire dal ricevimento con una professoressa di tuo figlio, è sentirsi addosso una euforica allegria.....


:rotfl: che materia?


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma com'era la prof????


:carneval:


Skorpio ha detto:


> Estranea alla mia euforia.. :carneval:


ti stavo gia' dando del marpione ...sallo 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora euforia per il figlio


gia'



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai provato


l'importante e' la salute


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la maestra di italiano di mia figlia mi mette una certa euforia... già....


eccolo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eccolo


Sono solo chiacchere.... sono tutto fumo e niente arrosto vegetale. :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono solo chiacchere.... sono tutto fumo e niente arrosto vegetale. :unhappy:


sei un bell'arrosto mi sa :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei un bell'arrosto mi sa :rotfl:


Come "mi sa" ? ricordo male io? Non ci siamo visti ad una delle tanto innominabili cene? :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come "mi sa" ? ricordo male io? Non ci siamo visti ad una delle tanto innominabili cene? :unhappy:


No
E fossi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sarei molto offesa per avermi confusa con qualcun altra 
Ma cavolo hai il mio numero, chiedi prima di fare gaffe no?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come "mi sa" ? ricordo male io? Non ci siamo visti ad una delle tanto innominabili cene? :unhappy:





Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> E fossi @<i><a href="http://www.tradimento.net/member.php?u=4905" target="_blank">Fiammetta</a></i> sarei molto offesa per avermi confusa con qualcun altra
> Ma cavolo hai il mio numero, chiedi prima di fare gaffe no?



[video=youtube;ZxpHUCAbQpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpHUCAbQpI[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> E fossi @_Fiammetta_ sarei molto offesa per avermi confusa con qualcun altra
> Ma cavolo hai il mio numero, chiedi prima di fare gaffe no?


Eddai! sono passati anni. Avrò il diritto di confondermi tra le svariate persone che abbiamo incontrato negli anni passati o no? MI ricordo benissimo di una decina di volti/nick/nomi gli altri, quelli visti una volta sola non me li ricordo. 

Ps ho cambiato telefono..... mandami un messaggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come "mi sa" ? ricordo male io? Non ci siamo visti ad una delle tanto innominabili cene? :unhappy:





Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> E fossi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sarei molto offesa per avermi confusa con qualcun altra
> Ma cavolo hai il mio numero, chiedi prima di fare gaffe no?


non e' che mi confonde con fantastica ?...anatemaaaaa:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non e' che mi confonde con fantastica ?...anatemaaaaa:rotfl:


siiiii esatto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non e' che mi confonde con fantastica ?...anatemaaaaa:rotfl:


Volevo dirlo io ahahah


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> siiiii esatto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mo te tira na padella dietro


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Volevo dirlo io ahahah


eh no azzo :carneval:
una che dice che se manda un bonifico a qualcuno poi quel qualcuno potrebbe avergli rubato soldi dal conto corrente....NOOOOOOOO 

sarebbe troppo, anche per me :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mo te tira na padella dietro



Speriamo sia di acciaio inox con il fondo da 1 cm! :rotfl:


Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh no azzo :carneval:
> una che dice che se manda un bonifico a qualcuno poi quel qualcuno potrebbe avergli rubato soldi dal conto corrente....NOOOOOOOO
> 
> sarebbe troppo, anche per me :rotfl:


questo aneddoto non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> siiiii esatto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aiuto vado a scraniarmi da qualche parte 
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Speriamo sia di acciaio inox con il fondo da 1 cm! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> questo aneddoto non me lo ricordo.


l'ha scritto altrove


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai provato


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh no azzo :carneval:
> una che dice che se manda un bonifico a qualcuno poi quel qualcuno potrebbe avergli rubato soldi dal conto corrente....NOOOOOOOO
> 
> sarebbe troppo, anche per me :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Speriamo sia di acciaio inox con il fondo da 1 cm! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> questo aneddoto non me lo ricordo.


è una lunga storia di demenza senile precoce......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aiuto vado a scraniarmi da qualche parte
> :rotfl:


ma noooo... perdono!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma noooo... perdono!


ma certo che ti perdono


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che ti perdono



Grazie. Sei fantastica.... ops! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Grazie. Sei fantastica.... ops! :rotfl:


meglio favolosa :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> meglio favolosa :carneval:


la battuta non era evitabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la battuta non era evitabile.


te l'ho servita su un piatto d argento


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> te l'ho servita su un piatto d argento


ed io che la volevo sul divano.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io che la volevo sul divano.... :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Devo sfogarmi!!!
Qui tutti trombano, tutti hanno il numero dei figaccioni, tutti si fanno mio marito e il mio amante....TRANNE IO!!!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
#maiunagiUoia #esclusa #rimanereasecco #poverame #holespalleindolenzite #chebruttavita


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Devo sfogarmi!!!
> Qui tutti trombano, tutti hanno il numero dei figaccioni, tutti si fanno mio marito e il mio amante....TRANNE IO!!!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> #maiunagiUoia #esclusa #rimanereasecco #poverame #holespalleindolenzite #chebruttavita


#holespalleindolenzite mi piace molto 

ely... tuo marito pero'...ti di era detto, non lo sposare, non lo sposare e tu niente non hai ascoltato 

sul tuo amante ...#iononhoilsuocellularequindisonoscagionata :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui tutti trombano.


A discorsi... 

Prova a iscriverti come uomo e fare una propostina

Vedrai che fugoni di Canapone


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi...
> 
> Prova a iscriverti come uomo e fare una propostina
> 
> Vedrai che fugoni di Canapone


ah ah ah giornoooo


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah giornoooo


Buongiorno Sole!!! 

[video=youtube;Qt395YdVMSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt395YdVMSc[/video]


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2017)

Qualcuno  (non ricordo chi) ha detto che sarebbe utile una sezione che raccolga la domanda e l'offerta  

Mi vedo già gli annunci....:carneval:

Ma vi ricordate quando il programma della d'Urso fece una certa pubblicità al forum? :rotfl:
Apparvero Nick interessanti, uno su tutti fazzolettosborrato :rotfl: :rotfl:

Romanticissimo.

Sono durati poco, chissà perché....


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Qualcuno  (non ricordo chi) ha detto che sarebbe utile una sezione che raccolga la domanda e l'offerta
> 
> Mi vedo già gli annunci....:carneval:
> 
> :


Te il tuo annuncio come lo faresti, x esempio?.. :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te il tuo annuncio come lo faresti, x esempio?.. :carneval:



Mmmm....

AAA cercasi maschio dotato di (intelligenza) & accessori, scopo relazione durevole duratura e dura. No inaccessoriati no perditempo no accessori ultrasettantenni


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmm....
> 
> AAA cercasi maschio dotato di (intelligenza) & accessori, scopo relazione durevole duratura e dura. No inaccessoriati no perditempo no accessori ultrasettantenni


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Duratura e dura è bello..

Però ce la avresti più la "faccia" per postare come fai adesso nel forum?

Con un annuncio cosi appiccicato in bacheca, ti sentiresti egualmente a tuo agio?.. :rotfl:

Io penso che non avrebbero molto successo gli annunci qui anche x questo motivo..

Se ti spendi in un ambito, mi sa che alla fine non puoi evitare di bruciarti automaticamente in un altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Duratura e dura è bello..
> 
> ...


Mmmm....sono una quarantenne desiderosa di

un maschio dotato *anche* di (intelligenza) & accessori,
 scopo *tanto*
 relazione durevole, nel senso duratura  meglio se spesso *duro.* 
No inaccessoriati 
no perditempo 
no accessori ultrasettantenni  (salvo eccezioni con requisiti eccellenti)
Attendo con ansia di essere contattata 


così potrebbe andare???


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sole!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;Qt395YdVMSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt395YdVMSc[/video]


:inlove:


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm....sono una quarantenne desiderosa di
> 
> un maschio dotato *anche* di (intelligenza) & accessori,
> scopo *tanto*
> ...


eccomi:up:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm....sono una quarantenne desiderosa di
> 
> un maschio dotato *anche* di (intelligenza) & accessori,
> scopo *tanto*
> ...


Secondo me si :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Duratura e dura è bello..
> 
> ...


Ma ti dirò di più: personalmente non avrei il "coraggio" di propormi seriamente in una bacheca a prescindere dal fatto di essermi o meno spesa su altri fronti.

Ne' di contattare un inserzionista, anche perché avrei proprio l'impressione che la ricerca sia rivolta ad un bene assolutamente fungibile. Che poi può capitare anche facendo conoscenza per altri canali, in sé non c'è niente di male, ma insomma non mi piace.

Però c'è chi lo fa senza problemi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma ti dirò di più: personalmente non avrei il "coraggio" di propormi seriamente in una bacheca a prescindere dal fatto di essermi o meno spesa su altri fronti.
> 
> Ne' di contattare un inserzionista, anche perché avrei proprio l'impressione che la ricerca sia rivolta ad un bene assolutamente fungibile. Che poi può capitare anche facendo conoscenza per altri canali, in sé non c'è niente di male, ma insomma non mi piace.
> 
> Però c'è chi lo fa senza problemi


Si potrebbe fare una prova... :rotfl:

Alla fine sarebbe un esperimento sociale di"comunità" forumistica.. 

Magari tipo appendice al proprio profilo.

Ora ci penso e poi propongo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Devo sfogarmi!!!
> Qui tutti trombano, tutti hanno il numero dei figaccioni, tutti si fanno mio marito e il mio amante....TRANNE IO!!!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> #maiunagiUoia #esclusa #rimanereasecco #poverame #holespalleindolenzite #chebruttavita


il mio numero di cellulare qua dentro lo hanno in pochissime e con quasi tutte non c'è mai stato nulla.  

Basta chiedere  ... essendo single non ho problemi a darlo in giro... il numero. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi...
> 
> Prova a iscriverti come uomo e fare una propostina
> 
> Vedrai che fugoni di Canapone


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te il tuo annuncio come lo faresti, x esempio?.. :carneval:


Io scriverei. Così ....



Chiunque voglia conoscermi e capire cosa c'è oltre agli occhi verdi mi iscriva in PVT. Ma vi avviso... mica lo do a tutte! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm....sono una quarantenne desiderosa di
> 
> un maschio dotato *anche* di (intelligenza) & accessori,
> scopo *tanto*
> ...


40 enne?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il mio numero di cellulare qua dentro lo hanno in pochissime e con quasi tutte non c'è mai stato nulla.
> :


Fuori i nomi!!!  

1 Delle pochissime di cui hai il cellulare

2 e di quelle con cui 

"non c'è mai stato nulla "


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fuori i nomi!!!
> 
> 1 Delle pochissime di cui hai il cellulare
> 
> ...


1 no
2 di quelle attive? tutte. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io scriverei. Così ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io scriverei

"Attraente dinamico colto affascinante riflessivo giocoso amante degli animali e della natura, serio, socievole, attento, di cultura superiore, religioso, trasgressivo... Insomma.. caccia fuori la topa e facciamola finita coi discorsi a biscaro!!!"


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 1 no
> 2 di quelle attive? tutte. :rotfl:


Tutte...  

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> #holespalleindolenzite mi piace molto
> 
> ely... tuo marito pero'...ti di era detto, non lo sposare, non lo sposare e tu niente non hai ascoltato
> 
> sul tuo amante ...#iononhoilsuocellularequindisonoscagionata :rotfl:


#quantomidivertonoitag

Ma il nostro era amore vero!! Poi lui si è perso per strada...[emoji19]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> #holespalleindolenzite mi piace molto
> 
> ely... tuo marito pero'...ti di era detto, non lo sposare, non lo sposare e tu niente non hai ascoltato
> 
> sul tuo amante ...#iononhoilsuocellularequindisonoscagionata :rotfl:


E allora chi ha visto 'sto figaccione di Occhiverdi??
Oh, se non è figo...mi tengo lo gnocco di mio marito!![emoji57]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi...
> 
> Prova a iscriverti come uomo e fare una propostina
> 
> Vedrai che fugoni di Canapone


Perché volevi concludere a fatti? [emoji15][emoji15]
Sei un porco!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutte...
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:



Con tutte non c'è mai stato nulla! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te il tuo annuncio come lo faresti, x esempio?.. :carneval:


AAA cercasi marito gnocco, max 45 anni, con lavoro stabile, paziente, molto dotato (in tutti i sensi), Santo fuori dal letto e troio dentro. Segni particolari: Occhiverdi o skorpio. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmm....
> 
> AAA cercasi maschio dotato di (intelligenza) & accessori, scopo relazione durevole duratura e dura. No inaccessoriati no perditempo no accessori ultrasettantenni


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora chi ha visto 'sto figaccione di Occhiverdi??
> Oh, se non è figo...mi tengo lo gnocco di mio marito!![emoji57]


Ma esagerano. Romanzano quello che vedono per darsi un tono. Sono uno normale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> AAA cercasi marito gnocco, max 45 anni, con lavoro stabile, paziente, molto dotato (in tutti i sensi), Santo fuori dal letto e troio dentro. Segni particolari: Occhiverdi o skorpio. [emoji23][emoji23]



rientro pienamente nella descrizione tranne per un parametro : "marito".  45 anni tra 13 giorni. Quindi abbiamo ancora più di un anno di tempo. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il mio numero di cellulare qua dentro lo hanno in pochissime e con quasi tutte non c'è mai stato nulla.
> 
> Basta chiedere  ... essendo single non ho problemi a darlo in giro... il numero. :rotfl:


Ecco, io già mi ero illusa sul "darlo"...credevo che....vabé, ma che me ne faccio del numero se nemmeno ti ho mai visto nudo...


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con tutte non c'è mai stato nulla! :rotfl:


Non rimangiarti quello che hai scritto: con quasi tutte....di sicuro io non sono tra quelle e sarei pure l'amante! [emoji15][emoji23]

Porco anche tu!!!


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma esagerano. Romanzano quello che vedono per darsi un tono. Sono uno normale.


Metti le mani avanti eh?
Un cuor di Leone...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco, io già mi ero illusa sul "darlo"...credevo che....vabé, ma che me ne faccio del numero se nemmeno ti ho mai visto nudo...


Rimediamo?.... mandami numero di cell. 



Eliade ha detto:


> Non rimangiarti quello che hai scritto: con quasi tutte....di sicuro io non sono tra quelle e sarei pure l'amante! [emoji15][emoji23]
> 
> Porco anche tu!!!


Di quelle attive.... nessuna. Giuro!


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> rientro pienamente nella descrizione tranne per un parametro : "marito".  45 anni tra 13 giorni. Quindi abbiamo ancora più di un anno di tempo. :rotfl:


Azz...io pensavo di averti tagliato abbondantemente fuori!! [emoji23][emoji23]

Ma parlavo di marito, come amante sei sempre buono! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché volevi concludere a fatti? [emoji15][emoji15]
> Sei un porco!![emoji23][emoji23]


Ma nooooooo amore... Era solo una prova, uno scherzo..

Del resto.. la sai anche tu la poesia del Leopardi, no?

" Se non entra il cazzo in figa, sto scherzando co n'amica
  E se "entrata" fosse stata, fu soltanto... 'na stronzata"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Metti le mani avanti eh?
> Un cuor di Leone...[emoji23][emoji23]


a questa ho già risposto.... 




Eliade ha detto:


> Azz...io pensavo di averti tagliato *abbondantemente fuori!! [*emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Ma parlavo di marito, come amante sei sempre buono! [emoji23][emoji23]



ma proprio per nulla!


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Rimediamo?.... mandami numero di cell.
> 
> 
> 
> Di quelle attive.... nessuna. Giuro!


E di quelle inattive? 
Fammi sapere, con quante mi hai tradita?

Aspetta...dovrei avere un numero scaduto qualche giorno fa, forse la settimana scorsa. Appena me lo ricordo, te lo mando!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo amore... Era solo una prova, uno scherzo..
> 
> Del resto.. la sai anche tu la poesia del Leopardi, no?
> 
> ...


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ma che è?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E di quelle inattive?
> Fammi sapere, con quante mi hai tradita?
> 
> Aspetta...dovrei avere un numero scaduto qualche giorno fa, forse la settimana scorsa. Appena me lo ricordo, te lo mando!! [emoji23][emoji23]


cazzara! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ma che è?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Eh... Che è.... Bella domanda

La filosofia di un bel po' di gente, me sa 

Ridendo e scherzando..... .


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Che è.... Bella domanda
> 
> La filosofia di un bel po' di gente, me sa
> 
> Ridendo e scherzando..... .


diglielo Skorpio. Noi siamo gente seria.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> diglielo Skorpio. Noi siamo gente seria.


Eh 'nfatti....


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a questa ho già risposto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, ti ho confuso con skorpio...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzara! :rotfl:


E che te ne sei accorto ora???[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> diglielo Skorpio. Noi siamo gente seria.


Anche io sono seria!!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Che è.... Bella domanda
> 
> La filosofia di un bel po' di gente, me sa
> 
> Ridendo e scherzando..... .


Brutta gente...[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Brutta gente...[emoji3][emoji3]


:rotfl: :rotfl: non so.. forse meno abituata alle profondità..

Ma ora vieni qui con me amore..

Dischiudimi le porte Delle tue profondità..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: non so.. forse meno abituata alle profondità..
> 
> Ma ora vieni qui con me amore..
> 
> Dischiudimi le porte Delle tue profondità..



derva i cosc' :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che te ne sei accorto ora???[emoji23][emoji23]


no. non ne avevo dubbi.


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Amoruccio mio!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no. non ne avevo dubbi.


Adulatore!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Adulatore!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


ritorniamo a parlare di vederci nudi???  era molto più interessante di queste finte smancerie 


PS. Comunque quello in foto sono sempre io...... guardami! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ritorniamo a parlare di vederci nudi???  era molto più interessante di queste finte smancerie
> 
> 
> PS. Comunque quello in foto sono sempre io...... guardami! :rotfl:


Non si vede un cazzo!!
Intuisco solo un gran bel fisico...

Ma non staremo svaccando il treddí?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non si vede un cazzo!!
> Intuisco solo un gran bel fisico...
> 
> Ma non staremo svaccando il treddí?



Giusto continuiamo a mandarci PM sconci.... è più divertente


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 40 enne?


se non segui non capisci, l'ho scritta per [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]. Aveva fatto un ipotetico annuncio che avrebbe fatto scappare tuuuutti i maschietti. Ho apportato modifiche per renderlo interessate. Te ne faccio uno anche per te?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non segui non capisci, l'ho scritta per @_Cielo_. Aveva fatto un ipotetico annuncio che avrebbe fatto scappare tuuuutti i maschietti. Ho apportato modifiche per renderlo interessate. Te ne faccio uno anche per te?


Perchè il mio non andava bene?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè il mio non andava bene?


non lo ricordo, ripeti un po


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo ricordo, ripeti un po


Non era abbastanza provocatorio. E' giusto che passi inosservato visto la mia intenzione di conoscere gente più che di pucciare il biscottino. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non era abbastanza provocatorio. E' giusto che passi inosservato visto la mia intenzione di conoscere gente più che di pucciare il biscottino. :rotfl:


ricordo bene , il vuoto lasciato dall'ultima ciambellina anche se mancava il resto.....insomma non solo sesso
Però l'annuncio mi sfugge


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ricordo bene , il vuoto lasciato dall'ultima ciambellina anche se mancava il resto.....insomma non solo sesso
> Però l'annuncio mi sfugge


No. Era molto più easy e decisamente non era incentrato sul sesso. Anzi. Per quello non ho bisogno di annunci.   Magari un giorno mi rassegnerò a non trovare una compagna e mi accontenterò del solo sesso. Per ora no.


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giusto continuiamo a mandarci PM sconci.... è più divertente


Si si...mandami pm zozzi!!!


Solo per Occhiverdi, nessuno può leggerli
(Inizio pm zozzo)
 si è sciolto il gelato
(Fine pm zozzo)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si si...mandami pm zozzi!!!
> 
> 
> Solo per Occhiverdi, nessuno può leggerli
> ...


Decisamente ho una idea leggermente differente di pm zozzi.  Leggermente. :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giusto continuiamo a mandarci PM sconci.... è più divertente





Eliade ha detto:


> Si si...mandami pm zozzi!!!
> 
> 
> Solo per Occhiverdi, nessuno può leggerli
> ...


ah ah ah vi amo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah vi amo


Fiamma. Spiegale bene come funziona l'ambaradam!


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Decisamente ho una idea leggermente differente di pm zozzi.  Leggermente. :facepalm:


Sono giaPoneseee...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah vi amo


Anche io ti lovvo tanto..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fiamma. Spiegale bene come funziona l'ambaradam!


Si si spiegatemi...[emoji16]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si si spiegatemi...[emoji16]



:spiderman:


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :spiderman:


Non m'incanti...[emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fiamma. Spiegale bene come funziona l'ambaradam!


non posso rivelare qui il mio stile nell'mp zozzo, rischio di turbare troppo....posso suggerire cosa fare con il gelato che si scioglie pero' :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non posso rivelare qui il mio stile nell'mp zozzo, rischio di turbare troppo....posso suggerire cosa fare con il gelato che si scioglie pero' :rotfl:


Ma chi sei?
Una scrittrice porno? [emoji15][emoji15]
Ora voglio sapere!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi sei?
> Una scrittrice porno? [emoji15][emoji15]
> Ora voglio sapere!!![emoji23][emoji23]


:rotfl::rotfl: e se sono zozzi,  sono zozzi


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: e se sono zozzi,  sono zozzi


..e scrivi, scrivi...[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2017)

Insalata scaduta il 27/11, pane gommoso vecchio minimo di due giorni....ma che ho fatto di male??
[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> che ho fatto di male??
> [emoji24][emoji24]


Ehm... La spesa? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ehm... La spesa? :carneval:


Nu, era il pranzo di mamma...


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2017)

Stamattina apro una vetrina dietro, per 5 secondi....e niente..una cagata di piccione con la diarrea la becca in pieno. 
#maiunagiUoia #piccionedimerda #abbassoipiccioni #menomalecgec'èilglassex #guantidilatticerulez


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nu, era il pranzo di mamma...


Allora hai semplicemente toppato ad accettare l'invito


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora hai semplicemente toppato ad accettare l'invito


Nu, mi ha gentilmente preparato il pranzo da portare a lavoro...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nu, mi ha gentilmente preparato il pranzo da portare a lavoro...[emoji23][emoji23]


Ma ti vuole bene?


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma ti vuole bene?


Si...credo...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Per la serie dei tag #maiunagiUoia #machecazzo #hounacerta #piccionidelcazzo #abbassoipiccioni

Stamattina stavo pulendo in piazza, vicino all'attività, pezzi di pane e cornicioni di pizza che attiravano i piccioni a flotte. Do un colpo di reni troppo forte....ora sono dolorante. [emoji24]

Mi ci vuole un massaggino....[emoji24]


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per la serie dei tag #maiunagiUoia #machecazzo #hounacerta #piccionidelcazzo #abbassoipiccioni
> 
> Stamattina stavo pulendo in piazza, vicino all'attività, pezzi di pane e cornicioni di pizza che attiravano i piccioni a flotte. Do un colpo di reni troppo forte....ora sono dolorante. [emoji24]
> 
> Mi ci vuole un massaggino....[emoji24]


sono le prime avvisaglie della senescenza.   coraggio


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono le prime avvisaglie della senescenza.   coraggio


Non sei ASSOLUTAMENTE incoraggiante!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sei ASSOLUTAMENTE incoraggiante!! [emoji23][emoji23]


lo so


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so


Ma...Insomma mostrati almeno un po' pentito!!! [emoji23]


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

no


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per la serie dei tag #maiunagiUoia #machecazzo #hounacerta #piccionidelcazzo #abbassoipiccioni
> 
> Stamattina stavo pulendo in piazza, vicino all'attività, pezzi di pane e cornicioni di pizza che attiravano i piccioni a flotte. Do un colpo di reni troppo forte....ora sono dolorante. [emoji24]
> 
> Mi ci vuole un massaggino....[emoji24]


 nessuno ha accolto la tua richiesta? Un occasione così allettante ne il non marito, tanto meno l'amante.
Cercane un altro:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nessuno ha accolto la tua richiesta? Un occasione così allettante ne il non marito, tanto meno l'amante.
> Cercane un altro:rotfl:


Ecc'hairaggggionepuretu!!! [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] bastardi!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecc'hairaggggionepuretu!!! @_Skorpio_ @_OcchiVerdi_ bastardi!!!


potevi chiamare invece di lasciare un post it nel cesso nascosto sotto il bidet e pretendere che lo legga io, l'amante, che abito pure in un altra abitazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecc'hairaggggionepuretu!!! @_Skorpio_ @_OcchiVerdi_ bastardi!!!


 trovane un terzo, è in fase di addestramento [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trovane un terzo, è in fase di addestramento @_danny_


Non ho tempo, per ora.
Sto studiando parecchio per l'orale.
Mi sa che sarà molto duro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho tempo, per ora.
> Sto studiando parecchio per l'orale.
> Mi sa che sarà molto duro.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trovane un terzo, è in fase di addestramento @_danny_


li vuole tutti lei ma non ne ha veramente manco uno! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> potevi chiamare invece di lasciare un post it nel cesso nascosto sotto il bidet e pretendere che lo legga io, l'amante, che abito pure in un altra abitazione.


Mi scambi per qualcun'altra!!! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trovane un terzo, è in fase di addestramento [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


E chi è costui? [emoji7]
Roba buona o no?


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> li vuole tutti lei ma non ne ha veramente manco uno! :rotfl:


Manco mezzo...tu latiti!
Mio marito pure....


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho tempo, per ora.
> Sto studiando parecchio per l'orale.
> Mi sa che sarà molto duro.


Qualcosa mi dice che non è filosofia...


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi è costui? [emoji7]
> Roba buona o no?


basta provare, ma si è tirato indietro sta ancora studiando


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Manco mezzo...tu latiti!
> Mio marito pure....


 Io latito? sono un amante perfetto e sono costretto a fare gli straordinari con l'altra perchè te non ti fai mai vedere! :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> basta provare, ma si è tirato indietro sta ancora studiando


Eh allora non va bene!!!
Qui la ricerca dell'uomo perfetto è lunga!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh allora non va bene!!!
> Qui la ricerca dell'uomo perfetto è lunga!!


 perfetto??? che parolona.


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io latito? sono un amante perfetto e sono costretto a fare gli straordinari con l'altra perchè te non ti fai mai vedere! :incazzato:


Ah però...modesto!!!
Veramente io ci sono.sei tu che troieggi altrove!!


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perfetto??? che parolona.


Eh vabé..decente?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah però...modesto!!!
> Veramente io ci sono.sei tu che troieggi altrove!!


Ma magari. Tu non hai capito ma non potrè andare più in bianco di così.  Trombanca esclusa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah però...modesto!!!
> Veramente io ci sono.sei tu che *troieggi* altrove!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma magari. Tu non hai capito ma non potrè andare più in bianco di così.  Trombanca esclusa. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Azz, hai pure problemi di osteoporosi? [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che è proprio una zoccola!! [emoji23][emoji23]
Non come [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (14 Dicembre 2017)

*..*



Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che è proprio una zoccola!! [emoji23][emoji23]
> Non come @_Skorpio_


amore mio.. 
voglio farti sentire la "durezza" del mio amore per te il prima possibile... 

lascia perdere altri sciapitelli capaci solo di donare emozioni copia incolla... :scopare:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz, hai pure problemi di osteoporosi? [emoji15][emoji15]


ops... trombamica! 

Ho sbagliato a scrivere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che è proprio una zoccola!! [emoji23][emoji23]
> Non come @_Skorpio_


 ma quanti complimenti che fai a quest'uomo:rotfl::rotfl:, una bella reputazione:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma quanti complimenti che fai a quest'uomo:rotfl::rotfl:, una bella reputazione:rotfl:


Chi disprezza compra.


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> amore mio..
> voglio farti sentire la "durezza" del mio amore per te il prima possibile...
> 
> lascia perdere altri sciapitelli capaci solo di donare emozioni copia incolla... :scopare:


Ammmmmmmoooorrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!
Facciamo qualcosa di zozzissimo insieme?
Io, te sul divano con doppio plaid (ognuno il suo)...e un bel panuozzo salsiccia e friarielli con dessert cioccolata calda.
Mentre guardiamo animali fantastici?


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ops... trombamica!
> 
> Ho sbagliato a scrivere.


Ah..questa è demenza senile. Mi ricordi quanti anni hai?
E, giusto per essere sicuri, sei uomo o donna?[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma quanti complimenti che fai a quest'uomo:rotfl::rotfl:, una bella reputazione:rotfl:


Eh...quando un uomo è troia, è troia! Non è che gli si può dire altro....senza contare che mi rode proprio, troieggia con tutti tranne che con me...[emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Chi disprezza compra.


Non c'ho un euro...[emoji24]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah..questa è demenza senile. Mi ricordi quanti anni hai?
> E, giusto per essere sicuri, sei uomo o donna?[emoji23][emoji23]


E' battitura veloce.  
Dicono io sia uomo. Ma non sta a me giudicarlo! :rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> Eh...quando un uomo è troia, è troia! Non è che gli si può dire altro....senza contare che mi rode proprio, troieggia con tutti tranne che con me...[emoji58][emoji58]


non troieggio con nessuna.  E tu hai già il tuo maritino per cui, anche fosse, non avresti lamentele accettabili da porre.



Eliade ha detto:


> Non c'ho un euro...[emoji24]


Per certe cose non servono i soldi. Serve molto di più.


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' battitura veloce.
> Dicono io sia uomo. Ma non sta a me giudicarlo! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, lo hanno verificato tutti tranne io!! Che c'entra mio marito? Tu lo sapevi dall'inizio..eppure hai deciso di essere mio ugualmente!! Quindi si...io ho tutti i diritti ele mie lamentele devono essere accettate,!

Ah se non servono i soldi..siamo a cavallo!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

*Tutti chi?*



Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, lo hanno verificato tutti tranne io!! Che c'entra mio marito? Tu lo sapevi dall'inizio..eppure hai deciso di essere mio ugualmente!! Quindi si...io ho tutti i diritti ele mie lamentele devono essere accettate,!
> 
> Ah se non servono i soldi..siamo a cavallo!!!


Ma chi?  ma tutti chi? 

Ora capisco perché Skorpio va a trans....


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma chi? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ma tutti chi?
> 
> Ora capisco perché Skorpio va a trans....


[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] azzo dici? Mio marito? [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] oooooooooooooo...
 Come tutti chi? Qui tutti parlano di te in termini zozzi...tranne io!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] azzo dici? Mio marito? @_Skorpio_ oooooooooooooo...
> Come tutti chi? Qui tutti parlano di te in termini zozzi...tranne io!![emoji35][emoji35]


se se tu sei un'altra blablablablabla. Mandagli richiesta scritta e corre a farti vedere tutto l'arsenale.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma chi?  ma tutti chi?
> 
> Ora capisco perché Skorpio va a trans....





Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] azzo dici? Mio marito? [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] oooooooooooooo...
> Come tutti chi? Qui tutti parlano di te in termini zozzi...tranne io!![emoji35][emoji35]


Eh non mi piacciono proprio.. 

Un mio amico ne va pazzo.. una volta insistette per presentarmi una sua cara "amica" .. mi disse che le aveva parlato di me.. e di andare

Ebbene andammo.. era un pomeriggio.. a Montecatini
Lei doveva essere in casa, in realtà nessuno aprì quella porta

Era un po' imbarazzato. Mi disse che questo tipo di persone sono un po' strane e stravaganti, e che era normale che avesse dimenticato completamente l'appuntamento preso

Io ho semplicemente pensato che con certe persone gira che ti rigira è comunque tutta un'inculata.


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2017)

E come da copione si avvicinano le feste e mio figlio si ammala 

Vabbè che non è una novità comunque, che d'inverno passa in media una settimana a posto e dieci giorni malato. Ma pensavo di avere  "vinto" un bonus con la scarlattina da cui è guarito da dieci giorni


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E come da copione si avvicinano le feste e mio figlio si ammala
> 
> Vabbè che non è una novità comunque, che d'inverno passa in media una settimana a posto e dieci giorni malato. Ma pensavo di avere  "vinto" un bonus con la scarlattina da cui è guarito da dieci giorni


ma sti vaccini l'hai fatti o no?


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma sti vaccini l'hai fatti o no?


Si tutti. Anche quello della varicella, che è facoltativo.
Contro la scarlattina non c'è vaccino, e' batterica e si può fare anche più di una volta 

Non ha fatto il vaccino antinfluenzale, quello no... Forse era il caso, non so


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si tutti. Anche quello della varicella, che è facoltativo.
> Contro la scarlattina non c'è vaccino, e' batterica e si può fare anche più di una volta
> 
> Non ha fatto il vaccino antinfluenzale, quello no... Forse era il caso, non so


dai allora forza che si risolve tutto in poco tempo penso che sia in una forma leggera , mio nipotino iniziato adesso un bel po di vaccini i due trance e in questi giorni catarrro e raffreddore  pediatra dato medicine , credo cortisone  ,in più inalazioni ma ha solo 4 mesi .
Il vaccino antinfluenzale me lo voleva fare il dottore ma io di patologico ho solo dolori al ginocchio per adesso , quindi  ho glissato ma sto pensando di fare quello per la polmonite credo che sia utile data la mia età non più giovane:sonar:


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai allora forza che si risolve tutto in poco tempo penso che sia in una forma leggera , mio nipotino iniziato adesso un bel po di vaccini i due trance e in questi giorni catarrro e raffreddore  pediatra dato medicine , credo cortisone  ,in più inalazioni ma ha solo 4 mesi .
> Il vaccino antinfluenzale me lo voleva fare il dottore ma io di patologico ho solo dolori al ginocchio per adesso , quindi  ho glissato ma sto pensando di fare quello per la polmonite credo che sia utile data la mia età non più giovane:sonar:


4 mesi?

Congratulazioni nonno!!! 

Il mio ha l'otite, quindi altro giro di antibiotico a distanza ravvicinata.... 
La cosa positiva è che già oggi, dopo la prima dose, sta un po' meglio. Anche la febbre è decisamente scesa. Speriamo che si risolva presto (purtroppo ci vuole pazienza).


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> 4 mesi?
> 
> Congratulazioni nonno!!!
> 
> ...


Sbagliato io non cortisone ma anche lui antibiotico  e come il tuo piccolo già sta meglio ,solo è un dramma fare le inalazioni non sopporta la mascherina


----------



## patroclo (12 Marzo 2018)

Se questo è l'angolo dello sfogo posso dire qualsiasi cosa ?

Sono un traditore e per questo merito la gogna.............ci sono traditi che non ho capito se "sono fuori" a causa del tradimento o ragionavano "ad minchiam" anche prima ....... nel secondo caso, grande empatia per il loro dolore, ma massima solidarietà ai fedifraghi.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Se questo è l'angolo dello sfogo posso dire qualsiasi cosa ?
> 
> Sono un traditore e per questo merito la gogna.............ci sono traditi che non ho capito se "sono fuori" a causa del tradimento o ragionavano "ad minchiam" anche prima ....... nel secondo caso, grande empatia per il loro dolore, ma massima solidarietà ai fedifraghi.....


Per me pure prima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Che periodo di schifo, è mai possibile che inizia una cosa ad andare storta e tutte le altre a catena?
Ma perchè?

Poi per tirarmi su consulto l'oroscopo ( e farmi due risate) e di tutti quelli che esistono vado proprio a prendere quello peggiore, e mi son persa anche l'occasione di farmi la risata.

Ma va fan......


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che periodo di schifo, è mai possibile che inizia una cosa ad andare storta e tutte le altre a catena?
> Ma perchè?
> 
> Poi per tirarmi su consulto l'oroscopo ( e farmi due risate) e di tutti quelli che esistono vado proprio a prendere quello peggiore, e mi son persa anche l'occasione di farmi la risata.
> ...


Una mia amica ha questa filosofia: ognuno ha il proprio carico di sfiga. C’è chi lo ha tutto concentrato in un periodo, chi distribuito. Il buono è che se c’è lha in un periodo, poi l’hai esaurito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha questa filosofia: ognuno ha il proprio carico di sfiga. C’è chi lo ha tutto concentrato in un periodo, chi distribuito. Il buono è che se c’è lha in un periodo, poi l’hai esaurito.


proverò ad applicare. Sperando sia ciclica.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> proverò ad applicare. Sperando sia ciclica.


Probabilmente è una strunzata :carneval: ma applicarla è consolatorio. :up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che periodo di schifo, è mai possibile che inizia una cosa ad andare storta e tutte le altre a catena?
> Ma perchè?
> 
> Poi per tirarmi su consulto l'oroscopo ( e farmi due risate) e di tutti quelli che esistono vado proprio a prendere quello peggiore, e mi son persa anche l'occasione di farmi la risata.
> ...


dai la vita è come un onda si va giù ma poi si risale per cui prima o poi ci saranno un mucchio di cose positive che ci accompagneranno nella prossima ricaduta


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai la vita è come un onda si va giù ma poi si risale per cui prima o poi ci saranno un mucchio di cose positive che ci accompagneranno nella prossima ricaduta


speriamo, Olo


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2018)

è così fidati lo dicono anche della borsa , li ti do un po ragione ancora sto aspettando che quelle cose comprate risalgono


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

Basta cambiare segno


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Manco dal forum da qualche giorno e approfitto per salutarvi e dirvi che non sono sparita 

Sto affrontando un periodo faticoso, molto faticoso, ma mi sento bene. Sono carica, malgrado tutto. 

E.... Serena.... Serena seppoddi? 
Lo dico e intanto tocco ferro 

Un bacione a tutti, mi mancate, ma il tempo e' davvero poco (approfitto pure delle trasferte coi mezzi per sbrigare le mie incombenze  :facepalm: ), ma conto in questi giorni di essere più attiva :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Manco dal forum da qualche giorno e approfitto per salutarvi e dirvi che non sono sparita
> 
> Sto affrontando un periodo faticoso, molto faticoso, ma mi sento bene. Sono carica, malgrado tutto.
> 
> ...


ehiiii mi piace che ti senta carica anche se impegnatissimaaa... ciaooo !!!


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ehiiii mi piace che ti senta carica anche se impegnatissimaaa... ciaooo !!!


Si, sto bene.

Ciao bella


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, sto bene.
> 
> Ciao bella


:up:
Ti ho letto qui dopo altri thread.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ti ho letto qui dopo altri thread.


La storia è lunga, ed è ancora in fieri.

Prima o poi racconterò


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La storia è lunga, ed è ancora in fieri.
> 
> Prima o poi racconterò


:up:


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

Basta, BAsta BASta BASTa BASTA acqua!!!!!! Mondo cane è un mese che piove ................... non ce la faccio più .......


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2019)

basta che poi non venga un'estate arida


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta che poi non venga un'estate arida


visto che ora in russia nella parte del mar baltico fa 24 gradi   e da noi molto meno , mi auguro che il caldo arrivi che poi sia arida non ci credo pensa a quanta acqua è caduta , su al nord i laghi sono colmi , il po è sopra ricordate le lamentele fino a poco tempo fa per l'acqua delle risaie che mancava e il po che si poteva quasi attraversare a piedi.
Mi pare da sentire la mia buon anima di mia madre che diceva : non sei mai contento:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

Ho ancora il riscaldamento acceso in casa ..... un maggio così non lo ricordo, non è  mai successo....


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho ancora il riscaldamento acceso in casa ..... un maggio così non lo ricordo, non è  mai successo....


Quoto. Io di solito per maggio ho già fatto il cambio armadio.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Scrivo qui anche se non è uno sfogo ma un saluto. 

Ciao ragazzi, mi sono presa una pausa di riflessione, in cui mi e' stato utile anche allontanarmi un po' dal forum.
Questo posto però per me è una sorta di "nostos", e quindi... Per ora non vi racconto altro, ma sappiate che anzitutto  (la cosa più importante) sto bene, anzi forse meglio di prima, e poi... Che tornerò presto  . Abbraccio a tutti!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scrivo qui anche se non è uno sfogo ma un saluto.
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono presa una pausa di riflessione, in cui mi e' stato utile anche allontanarmi un po' dal forum.
> Questo posto però per me è una sorta di "nostos", e quindi... Per ora non vi racconto altro, ma sappiate che anzitutto  (la cosa più importante) sto bene, anzi forse meglio di prima, e poi... Che tornerò presto  . Abbraccio a tutti!!!


A presto!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scrivo qui anche se non è uno sfogo ma un saluto.
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono presa una pausa di riflessione, in cui mi e' stato utile anche allontanarmi un po' dal forum.
> Questo posto però per me è una sorta di "nostos", e quindi... Per ora non vi racconto altro, ma sappiate che anzitutto  (la cosa più importante) sto bene, anzi forse meglio di prima, e poi... Che tornerò presto  . Abbraccio a tutti!!!


Se torni tanto bene non stai.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se torni tanto bene non stai.


Ma non è vero!!! Sai che nella mia pausa mi sono accorta di avere  "preso" molto, da qui? . Mi e' utilissimo.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scrivo qui anche se non è uno sfogo ma un saluto.
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono presa una pausa di riflessione, in cui mi e' stato utile anche allontanarmi un po' dal forum.
> Questo posto però per me è una sorta di "nostos", e quindi... Per ora non vi racconto altro, ma sappiate che anzitutto  (la cosa più importante) sto bene, anzi forse meglio di prima, e poi... Che tornerò presto  . Abbraccio a tutti!!!


un bacione!


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scrivo qui anche se non è uno sfogo ma un saluto.
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono presa una pausa di riflessione, in cui mi e' stato utile anche allontanarmi un po' dal forum.
> Questo posto però per me è una sorta di "nostos", e quindi... Per ora non vi racconto altro, ma sappiate che anzitutto  (la cosa più importante) sto bene, anzi forse meglio di prima, e poi... Che tornerò presto  . Abbraccio a tutti!!!


ci contiamo


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

Buona vita @Foglia


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2020)

Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo 

Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.

Ah.... Poco fa mi è venuta in mente @ipazia . Ho pensato alla fortuna che ho avuto ad incontrarla nel 2016. Ipa, te lo voglio proprio dire: grazie 
E un bacio


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
> I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo
> 
> Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.
> ...


----------



## Lostris (13 Marzo 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
> I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo
> 
> Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.
> ...


A presto!


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
> I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo
> 
> Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.
> ...



Ciao, prego 

Bello leggerti così. E' un piacere. 
Un abbraccio a te. 
E al tuo cucciolo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
> I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo
> 
> Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.
> ...


Che cavolo hai da fare, chiusa in casa?! Stai qui!


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cavolo hai da fare, chiusa in casa?! Stai qui!


Innamorata ?


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2020)

Ciao @Foglia


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passo anche se un po' di corsa, e sempre per un saluto (non un sfogo).
> I recenti avvenimenti mi hanno fatto molto riflettere. Forza comunque, che ne usciamo
> 
> Vi tengo in mente sempre tutti, quelli che conosco e con cui ogni tanto ci sentiamo poi non li voglio assolutamente perdere di vista.
> ...


i baci ora come ora dicono che non si possono dare, salutiamoci romanamente


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> i baci ora come ora dicono che non si possono dare, salutiamoci romanamente


Questo non configura un'ipotesi di reato (apologia di fascismo)


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2020)

no


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Lo so che non puoi!


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua ragazzi, io sto bene anche se il coronavirus ha portato con sé un sacco di riflessioni da "smazzarmi". Per il momento preferisco portarle avanti da sola. Spero che stiate bene e un bacio


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua ragazzi, io sto bene anche se il coronavirus ha portato con sé un sacco di riflessioni da "smazzarmi". Per il momento preferisco portarle avanti da sola. Spero che stiate bene e un bacio


Ciao 

Sono contenta di leggerti!!!
Auguri anche a te

Un abbraccio


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2020)

Grazie Ipa, un abbraccio anche a te 

Tutto bene?


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie Ipa, un abbraccio anche a te
> 
> Tutto bene?


Sì @Foglia 
tutto bene. 

anche qui tanti pensieri e rivoluzioni...mi piace. E' il posto dove si trovano parti essenziali di sè.

Stiam bene


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2020)

Mi fa piacere 

A presto.


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

E mi siete venuti in mente, anche se è un periodo in cui proprio non ho voglia di scrivere.... 
E' stato un periodo anche travagliato. Spero (dico solo brevemente) che il COVID sia presto una parentesi. Brutta, ma parentesi. Non solo per i morti che ha fatto (per il che non c'è rimedio). Un abbraccio a tutti da una momentaneamente disoccupata. Si vede che per me la stabilità non è di casa. Non mi lamento lo stesso, anzi ne ho tratto il buono che è stato più tempo per me stessa..... Mi andava di dirvelo, e di salutarvi....


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E mi siete venuti in mente, anche se è un periodo in cui proprio non ho voglia di scrivere....
> E' stato un periodo anche travagliato. Spero (dico solo brevemente) che il COVID sia presto una parentesi. Brutta, ma parentesi. Non solo per i morti che ha fatto (per il che non c'è rimedio). Un abbraccio a tutti da una momentaneamente disoccupata. Si vede che per me la stabilità non è di casa. Non mi lamento lo stesso, anzi ne ho tratto il buono che è stato più tempo per me stessa..... Mi andava di dirvelo, e di salutarvi....


Abbi cura di te. A tutto c’è rimedio.


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Abbi cura di te. A tutto c’è rimedio.


Ciao 
Speriamo.
Si sono aperte comunque diverse questioni ancora - diciamo non dette - in questo periodo. E magari un consiglio per la parte più leggera torno a chiedervelo. Ora sto provando a capire meglio io.... 

Un abbraccio, spero tu stia bene. E ancora un saluto a tutti.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E mi siete venuti in mente, anche se è un periodo in cui proprio non ho voglia di scrivere....
> E' stato un periodo anche travagliato. Spero (dico solo brevemente) che il COVID sia presto una parentesi. Brutta, ma parentesi. Non solo per i morti che ha fatto (per il che non c'è rimedio). Un abbraccio a tutti da una momentaneamente disoccupata. Si vede che per me la stabilità non è di casa. Non mi lamento lo stesso, anzi ne ho tratto il buono che è stato più tempo per me stessa..... Mi andava di dirvelo, e di salutarvi....


perchè disoccupata?


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè disoccupata?


Mi hanno lasciato a casa. Lo studio è quasi fermo, avevamo pochi clienti (grossi ma pochi), e quando questi lasciano in cassa integrazione l'80% dei dipendenti.....

Ciao Perplesso


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi hanno lasciato a casa. Lo studio è quasi fermo, avevamo pochi clienti (grossi ma pochi), e quando questi lasciano in cassa integrazione l'80% dei dipendenti.....
> 
> Ciao Perplesso


ciao  

quindi ora di che campi?


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> quindi ora di che campi?



Bella domanda. Ho il contributo al mantenimento dell'ex, e qualche piccola riserva. Che non dura in eterno. E' vero che c'è anche l'assegno per il figlio, ma sono anche parecchie le spese. Ho già ridimensionato quel che potevo. Ho lasciato perdere in questi mesi, adesso vedrò se sarà possibile tornare in pista. Altrimenti quel che si potrà (magari da uno dei miei hobby). Poca roba comunque. Non che dal mio lavoro guadagnassi chissà cosa, anche per il tempo ridotto. Se non trovo, valuterò di togliermi almeno dalla morsa dei contributi previdenziali.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

non sei messa bene


----------



## Vera (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E mi siete venuti in mente, anche se è un periodo in cui proprio non ho voglia di scrivere....
> E' stato un periodo anche travagliato. Spero (dico solo brevemente) che il COVID sia presto una parentesi. Brutta, ma parentesi. Non solo per i morti che ha fatto (per il che non c'è rimedio). Un abbraccio a tutti da una momentaneamente disoccupata. Si vede che per me la stabilità non è di casa. Non mi lamento lo stesso, anzi ne ho tratto il buono che è stato più tempo per me stessa..... Mi andava di dirvelo, e di salutarvi....


Ciao  Da quel poco che ho letto di te, ho intravisto una persona in gamba, quindi riuscirai sicuramente a metterti in carreggiata


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sei messa bene


Guarda, quando l'ho saputo è stata una doccia fredda. Poi avevo la scelta: deprimermi (e io lo so fare bene) o prendermi cura di me in altro modo. Ho optato per la seconda. A parte l'insonnia che bussa. Non che non siano capitati i momenti in cui mi sono chiesta perché tutte a me . Ci rido anche su  Settembre è un pò il mese di ripresa di contatto con la realtà, quella parte di realtà che - ad un certo punto, per non farmi male - ho lasciato in sospeso. E' stato per molti versi (e non solo per me) letteralmente un tempo sospeso. Adesso speriamo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda, quando l'ho saputo è stata una doccia fredda. Poi avevo la scelta: deprimermi (e io lo so fare bene) o prendermi cura di me in altro modo. Ho optato per la seconda. A parte l'insonnia che bussa. Non che non siano capitati i momenti in cui mi sono chiesta perché tutte a me . Ci rido anche su  Settembre è un pò il mese di ripresa di contatto con la realtà, quella parte di realtà che - ad un certo punto, per non farmi male - ho lasciato in sospeso. E' stato per molti versi (e non solo per me) letteralmente un tempo sospeso. Adesso speriamo.


Pari Jim Morrison dopo un acido.

brutta roba l'insonnia


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ciao  Da quel poco che ho letto di te, ho intravisto una persona in gamba, quindi riuscirai sicuramente a metterti in carreggiata


Ciao 
Lo spero. Sai cosa? Ho visto un pò di roba crollarmi addosso (ah.... prima che mi capitasse il botto, ho anche tagliato i ponti coi miei genitori, erano tossici purtroppo.... se vorranno anche loro il tempo aggiusterà le cose, sarebbe lunga da dire). E dico una cosa: malgrado tutto, sotto certi versanti, sono stata proprio bene. Paradossale eh


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pari Jim Morrison dopo un acido.
> 
> brutta roba l'insonnia



Piglio la melatonina e qualche ora la faccio tranquilla. Poi dipende dalle notti. Mi sono stancata molto fisicamente (chilometri su chilometri in bici), il che ha avuto una ripercussione benefica sul corpo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Piglio la melatonina e qualche ora la faccio tranquilla. Poi dipende dalle notti. Mi sono stancata molto fisicamente (chilometri su chilometri in bici), il che ha avuto una ripercussione benefica sul corpo.


in sti 7 mesi penso di aver messo su abbastanza km da fare almeno un paio di classiche, se non il Giro


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in sti 7 mesi penso di aver messo su abbastanza km da fare almeno un paio di classiche, se non il Giro


Non è mai stato il mio sport, però (senza rompermi) un centinaio di chilometrini in un giorno riesco a farli. In mountain bike eh. Tu sei proprio ciclista ciclista? E' bello comunque, è stata una delle piccole cose belle della vita che ho riscoperto.


----------



## Vera (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> Lo spero. Sai cosa? Ho visto un pò di roba crollarmi addosso (ah.... prima che mi capitasse il botto, ho anche tagliato i ponti coi miei genitori, erano tossici purtroppo.... se vorranno anche loro il tempo aggiusterà le cose, sarebbe lunga da dire). E dico una cosa: malgrado tutto, sotto certi versanti, sono stata proprio bene. Paradossale eh


Ti capisco benissimo e ti dirò che non lo trovo paradossale. Io, dai momenti difficili, ho sempre tratto beneficio.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è mai stato il mio sport, però (senza rompermi) un centinaio di chilometrini in un giorno riesco a farli. In mountain bike eh. Tu sei proprio ciclista ciclista? E' bello comunque, è stata una delle piccole cose belle della vita che ho riscoperto.


da figlio di appassionato di ciclismo e da nipote di bersagliere, so di aver imparato prima a pedalare e poi a camminare (prima ancora a scavalcare il box, ma è un'altra storia)

diciamo che in salita non riesco più a scattare come prima


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo e ti dirò che non lo trovo paradossale. Io, dai momenti difficili, ho sempre tratto beneficio.


E' l'atteggiamento giusto. Io l'ho scoperto solo dopo essermi fatta parecchio male con le mie stesse mani


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> da figlio di appassionato di ciclismo e da nipote di bersagliere, so di aver imparato prima a pedalare e poi a camminare (prima ancora a scavalcare il box, ma è un'altra storia)
> 
> diciamo che in salita non riesco più a scattare come prima


C'è stato un periodo in cui non ero soddisfatta se non finivo esausta. Stanca fisicamente, ma contentissima. Roba che - se non c'era nessuno in vista (che mi avrebbe dato della matta ) mi sdraiavo sul prato e sentivo quella sensazione bellissima. Energia, non saprei come altro descriverla. L'esatto contrario di quando stavo male. Questo è stato comunque molto positivo. Anche se sulle salite arranco, certo non scatto, e di sicuro non con una mountain bike


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> da figlio di appassionato di ciclismo e da nipote di bersagliere, so di aver imparato prima a pedalare e poi a camminare (prima ancora a scavalcare il box, ma è un'altra storia)
> 
> diciamo che in salita non riesco più a scattare come prima


nipote anche io di un bersagliere anno di nascita di mio nonno 1894, bici appassionato mio padre  io preferisco nuoto e se il ginocchio permette camminate


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

Ciao Fogliazza!!!


----------



## zanna1 (17 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2020)

e mica solo te


----------



## Lara3 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa fate a Natale?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Un beato cazzo...


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un beato cazzo...


sempre sia l’ho data.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

perchè quando metto mano a pratiche vecchie mi tocca sempre correggere errori? come è possibile che non torni mai niente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè quando metto mano a pratiche vecchie mi tocca sempre correggere errori? come è possibile che non torni mai niente?


Perché sono state fatte di fretta per chiudere. 
Purtroppo quando e se le riprendi salta fuori il mondo


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché sono state fatte di fretta per chiudere.
> Purtroppo quando e se le riprendi salta fuori il mondo


e chissà perchè sempre in mano a me saltano... scommetto che se sta pratica l'avesse presa qualche mio collega non si sarebbe posto il problema


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e chissà perchè sempre in mano a me saltano... scommetto che se sta pratica l'avesse presa qualche mio collega non si sarebbe posto il problema


se il problema non l'hai creato tu è inutile porselo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e chissà perchè sempre in mano a me saltano... scommetto che se sta pratica l'avesse presa qualche mio collega non si sarebbe posto il problema


Alcune cose bisogna saperle non vedere ho la sensazione che cerchi troppo


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se il problema non l'hai creato tu è inutile porselo


eh però mi tocca rifarmi daccapo... 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alcune cose bisogna saperle non vedere ho la sensazione che cerchi troppo


non è che cerco troppo... è evidente che ci siano cose sbagliate


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh però mi tocca rifarmi daccapo...
> 
> non è che cerco troppo... è evidente che ci siano cose sbagliate


Se  sai chi lo aveva fatto faglielo notare


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se  sai chi lo aveva fatto faglielo notare


roba del 2011... non ne ho idea


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> roba del 2011... non ne ho idea


U signur,  rilassati, trova solo il necessario che ti serve ora.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> U signur,  rilassati, trova solo il necessario che ti serve ora.


nun c'ho voglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nun c'ho voglia


Versaci su 2 tazze du caffè e di che non è più leggibile


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nun c'ho voglia


sai che sul lavoro ho sempre notato che vivono meglio quelli che vogliono fare credere di essere meno bravi di noi? Non hai idea di quante grane mi sono dovuta sorbire perché i miei colleghi non ci levavano le gambe...per me sono sempre stati dei ciucchi furbi


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Versaci su 2 tazze du caffè e di che non è più leggibile


è nel pc, dovrei bruciare il server


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sai che sul lavoro ho sempre notato che vivono meglio quelli che vogliono fare credere di essere meno bravi di noi? Non hai idea di quante grane mi sono dovuta sorbire perché i miei colleghi non ci levavano le gambe...per me sono sempre stati dei ciucchi furbi


ma io non voglio far credere di essere più brava, è che sono una precisina del cazzo e pignola all'inverosimile, così poi mi toccano le rogne, ma è più forte di me...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è nel pc, dovrei bruciare il server


Schiaccia deleted per errore


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non voglio far credere di essere più brava, è che sono una precisina del cazzo e pignola all'inverosimile, così poi mi toccano le rogne, ma è più forte di me...


Lo sospettavo che fossi pignola


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Schiaccia deleted per errore


c'è il backup 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo sospettavo che fossi pignola


giusto un po'


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non voglio far credere di essere più brava, è che sono una precisina del cazzo e pignola all'inverosimile, così poi mi toccano le rogne, ma è più forte di me...


i ciucchi furbi ci vivono con le precisine


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> i ciucchi furbi ci vivono con le precisine


eh lo so e lo sa anche il capo 
che le passa tutte a me


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh lo so e lo sa anche il capo
> che le passa tutte a me


vedi!!! ci sono passata anche io


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

ieri sera (alle 17.30) sono andata a riprendere mia figlia da mia mamma, la puzza di cipolla mi ha accolto fuori, in fondo alle scale, quando sono entrata in casa c'era un alone di cipolla che mi salutava   mia mamma stava preparando la trippa per cena, alle 17.30 
ho dovuto lavare tutto, zainetto e cappellino compresi (non vi dico quanto puzzasse mia figlia), ancora sento odore di cipolla


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera (alle 17.30) sono andata a riprendere mia figlia da mia mamma, la puzza di cipolla mi ha accolto fuori, in fondo alle scale, quando sono entrata in casa c'era un alone di cipolla che mi salutava   mia mamma stava preparando la trippa per cena, alle 17.30
> ho dovuto lavare tutto, zainetto e cappellino compresi (non vi dico quanto puzzasse mia figlia), ancora sento odore di cipolla


ma io dico...ma queste mamme il caldo non lo sentono???...Anche mia mamma ieri si era messa a cucinare di brutto...a parte che in cucina non ci si stava dal bollore che c'era...ieri sera è toccato a me riordinare tutto...aveva fatto fuori tutti i tegami che aveva a disposizione...sembrava di essere in una cucina di un ristorante...mi è toccato rifare la doccia prima di andare a letto, ero in condizioni pietose...


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera (alle 17.30) sono andata a riprendere mia figlia da mia mamma, la puzza di cipolla mi ha accolto fuori, in fondo alle scale, quando sono entrata in casa c'era un alone di cipolla che mi salutava   mia mamma stava preparando la trippa per cena, alle 17.30
> ho dovuto lavare tutto, zainetto e cappellino compresi (non vi dico quanto puzzasse mia figlia), ancora sento odore di cipolla


 anche mio figlio, quando va pranzo dai miei, torna che sa di cipolle. Non si scappa; sono riuscito a convincerlo a lasciare le giacche e lo zaino in una stanza chiusa con le finestre aperte, almeno. Sembra nipote di bangladesi o marocchini


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma io dico...ma queste mamme il caldo non lo sentono???...Anche mia mamma ieri si era messa a cucinare di brutto...a parte che in cucina non ci si stava dal bollore che c'era...ieri sera è toccato a me riordinare tutto...aveva fatto fuori tutti i tegami che aveva a disposizione...sembrava di essere in una cucina di un ristorante...mi è toccato rifare la doccia prima di andare a letto, ero in condizioni pietose...


ma oltre al caldo... io capisco che cenino presto,  ma alle 17.30 cena già pronta praticamente    c'è lo zainetto della bimba che stamattina l'ho irrorato di profumo, mi sembrava che ancora puzzasse



ivanl ha detto:


> anche mio figlio, quando va pranzo dai miei, torna che sa di cipolle. Non si scappa; sono riuscito a convincerlo a lasciare le giacche e lo zaino in una stanza chiusa con le finestre aperte, almeno. Sembra nipote di bangladesi o marocchini


è una cosa terrificante  ma se andiamo dai miei suoceri lo stesso, torniamo al sapore di arrosto


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera (alle 17.30) sono andata a riprendere mia figlia da mia mamma, la puzza di cipolla mi ha accolto fuori, in fondo alle scale, quando sono entrata in casa c'era un alone di cipolla che mi salutava   mia mamma stava preparando la trippa per cena, alle 17.30
> ho dovuto lavare tutto, zainetto e cappellino compresi (non vi dico quanto puzzasse mia figlia), ancora sento odore di cipolla


Da mia mamma si esce con odore di fritto. D'inverno i cappotti dobbiamo nasconderli


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da mia mamma si esce con odore di fritto. D'inverno i cappotti dobbiamo nasconderli


Mi consolo


----------



## omicron (29 Luglio 2022)

ieri sera è piovuto, poco ma ha rinfrescato
stamattina ho la finestra aperta e c'è anche un venticello gradevole
quelli di sotto stanno cucinando come se non ci fosse un domani
hanno anche bruciato l'aglio


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera è piovuto, poco ma ha rinfrescato
> stamattina ho la finestra aperta e c'è anche un venticello gradevole
> quelli di sotto stanno cucinando come se non ci fosse un domani
> hanno anche bruciato l'aglio


Avranno problemi di pesantezza i tuoi vicini


----------



## omicron (29 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Avranno problemi di pesantezza i tuoi vicini


pesantezza d'alito intendi?

cmq le previsioni meteo stanno toppando alla grande
ieri doveva piovere nel pomeriggio e ha fatto qualche goccia verso le 20
oggi doveva esserci sole, sta per piovere e io ho i sandali


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

A Milano pioggia ieri e adesso...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano pioggia ieri e adesso...


Diluvio universale… dormiremo più freschi stanotte


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Diluvio universale… dormiremo più freschi stanotte


----------



## omicron (29 Luglio 2022)

Solo qui promette e non mantiene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Solo qui promette e non mantiene


Oddio mi è venuta in mente la canzone di ambra?
Come faceva ?t appartengo?io prometto e poi mantengo?


----------



## omicron (29 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio mi è venuta in mente la canzone di ambra?
> Come faceva ?t appartengo?io prometto e poi mantengo?


T’appartengo
Io ci tengo
Se prometto
Poi mantengo
M’appartieni
Tu ci tieni
Se prometti 
Poi mantieni

 Che schifezza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> T’appartengo
> Io ci tengo
> Se prometto
> Poi mantengo
> ...


Perché questa?


----------



## omicron (16 Novembre 2022)

organizzano una cena di beneficienza
la scuola mi ha mandato già 10 mail (5 a me e 5 sulla mail di mio marito)  
forse pensano che  siamo scemi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> organizzano una cena di beneficienza
> la scuola mi ha mandato già 10 mail (5 a me e 5 sulla mail di mio marito)
> forse pensano che  siamo scemi


No semplicemente sono sicuri che li ignorerai
Ti vogliono prendere per sfinimento...


----------



## omicron (16 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No semplicemente sono sicuri che li ignorerai
> Ti vogliono prendere per sfinimento...


lo stanno facendo con tutti  hanno paura che non ci vada nessuno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo stanno facendo con tutti  hanno paura che non ci vada nessuno


Ma dai che tristezza...
È per la scuola ..
Ci dovreste andare tutti...pagando anche 2:volte...
La scuola è dove i ns figli passano più tempo...


----------



## Etta (16 Novembre 2022)

Omicron da voi stanno già facendo gli Open Day per le primarie? Qua saranno il 25.


----------



## omicron (16 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma dai che tristezza...
> È per la scuola ..
> Ci dovreste andare tutti...pagando anche 2:volte...
> La scuola è dove i ns figli passano più tempo...


ma non è per la scuola, è per la caritas   
che poi sono cene che fanno spesso e che fanno sempre il pienone


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non è per la scuola, è per la caritas
> che poi sono cene che fanno spesso e che fanno sempre il pienone


Aaahhj okkk....
Va bene uguale 
Andate


----------

